# RolePlaying Mafia Game: VI - NF Smilies [GAME THREAD]



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

*Zabuza and Sarun Uchiha*

Welcome you to the:
*The Role Playing Mafia Game: VI*

*NF Smilies*


​


 Credits to Eternal for the Game Settings posted above.​ *Rules of the DAY PHASE*:
​


This is the time of phase, where people are allowed to post and discuss who could potentially be the one's posing as the threat.


Voting also takes place in this time of phase, you can post here to nominate who you think are the prime suspects. However, you don't always have to vote if you contribute to the discussion.


If you are voting, please use this format: *[VOTE LYNCH XXXX]* - 'XXXX' being the player you want to vote. Make sure the vote is *bolded* and in CAPITAL LETTERS.


Day-Phases last approximately *24 hours* - no more, no less. If you miss that time to vote, im afraid the game carries on without you. The only time it does not last 24 hours, is if I get a majourity of votes for the same person, in which I will I start the next phase sooner than normal.


If you are inactive for *two consecutive Day-phases*, you will be Mod-killed.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ *
Rules of the NIGHT PHASE*:​ 

*NO* posting in the night phase. If you break these rules, you will instantly be booted out of the game - if it's accidental, then immediately delete that post.


 During the night-phase, the *Mafia's leader* will send the *gamehost*, his mafia's actions and who they will kill. *Nobody* but the Mafia Leader should send the actions. This is also the time of phase where players *with* specified roles will send their actions also to the gamehost.
 

If I don't receive this PM, im afraid no actions will be made in the night-phase and the game will continue.
 

Night-phases also last approximately *24 hours.* Only if I receive all actions made by the players with specific roles, will I advance the game into the next phase.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ *
Miscellaneous rules:
*​ 

Please, if you are unsure about the functions of the game, refer to here.
 

*DO NOT *discuss about the game outside of this thread, unless you are allowed to communicate with other players, or part of a Mafia faction. I don't want to see PM's asking to role reveal, nor do I want people posting Print Screen images to reveal other peoples roles and ruin the game. Please note, that if this does happen, you will be banned from future games. 

 

If you are dead, *DO NOT* Post. You will be punished the same as if caught cheating. I will find out, don't think you can secretly cheat behind my back. Do not think it's ok to help others in the game when you are dead.


Inactivity *will not* be tolerated. Please make sure you note that. There are many people who wanted to play but couldn't due to the player limit - so don't take advantage of that privilege. If you do not post in this thread for two consecutive day phases, you will be mod-killed. If you have a specific reason as to why you will be inactive, please PM me so that I will consider not Mod-killing you.

 *Role Revealing is allowed in this game.*
 Role Revealing will be allowed as long as the player is allowed to do so. It is up to anyone to reveal or fake reveal however such strategy should always be planned carefully before anything else, unless you just want to throw yourself into the trolling dump of dead players.


 If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.


If I too, are inactive, then I will post in this thread a notifier, and I will hand over the game to someone who can continue it (This is unlikely though).


*Fandom does not reflect on a players role. If a person you know, absolutely adores a character; that doesn't necessarily mean that they have that characters role. A little advice to you guys, if you have this sort of gaming mentality, then you will not make it far. I garuntee you.
*


Players with special ability roles that end up ModKilled, will have their role's effect NULLED after it.

Players are allowed to *vote no Lynch*.
​*Follow all these rules; then you will be fine.*​


*Do not Post until I say so.*​


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

*Players List*

*Remaining players (31-35):*​


St. Lucifer - *Radiohead*
Chiba
LegendaryBeauty
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Fear
Awesome
Aiyanah
Marco
R o f l c o p t e r
Tia Halibel
AznKuchikichick - *Angrywife*
Shin - Zangetsu
Hidden Nin
Princess Ivy
Toreno
Shark Skin - *Kukuku*
Sito
WhatADrag
StrawHat4Life
SageMaster - *Jackal*
JiraiyatheGallant
Jiraiya the Gallant
Raven Rider
Sajin
Shima Tetsuo
Platinium
Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED
Chaos
Closet Pervert
Sphyer
Grαhf
Thdyingbreed - *Geg
*
FireWorks
Bioness
Mei Lin - *Obd*


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

*List of Day/Night Phase Events*​


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

*List of Roles/Information*​
*Town - 6*

*Housewife*
*[Housekeeping]*
Angrywife will target a player per night phase. That player will return  back to his house during the next night to help her with the domestic  chores.

*Sun
[Vigilante]*
Sun, the man, can kill a player per night or day Phase.

*Distracted*
*[Joker]*
Distracted can't reveal nor fake reveal his role. However is mission is to be lynched. If he does so, he will also win the game.

*Geg*
*[Defence]*

Every two nights, Geg goes back home to get some cookies and will be protected towards all the attacks/ targets during that night phase.

*Jackal
[Cop] *
Jackal can investigate a player per night phase and will then know if that player is innocent or guilty.

*NoWorries*

*Mafia - 5*

*Obd
[Assassin]*
Assassin's kill attempts can't be role blocked nor protected. They can still be deflected.

*YK*

*Kukuku*
*[Recruiter]*

Kukuku may attempt to recruit 2 target players during the whole game to join the Mafia. This action can still be role blocked and deflected. He can only recruit one player per night phase. Independants can't be Recruited.

*Radiohead*
*[Copycat]*
Copycat may revive a Town player during the entire game and gain his abilities. That revived player will lose all his abilities.

*Tomasulk
**[Drunk Cop]*
Tomasulk will search around for the other player roles.
He will investigate a player every night phase.
The results may also be random.

*[Message]*
May send one Message to all the players during each day phase.


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

Sadface  had finally obtained the recipe for the best cup of coffee that one man could possibly ever taste. Sadface was ready. He gathered all the ingredients. There would be no mistakes.
He slowly produced the legendary liquid by mixing all the ingredients, one after another.
The coffee was ready. The strong smell of the finished product invaded the entire room. He inhaled the fragance. Then he grabbed a Cup. He slowly started pouring the coffee. The time was right. He grabbed the cup and was ready to drink it. He could feel the warmth of the coffee coming out of the glazed ceramic.
He slowly approached the cup towards his lips. He would drink it. He slowly opened his mouth...

... and then...

*The door rang.
*
*Sadface:* Dammit!

Who did just dare to destroy Sadface glorious moment? He would not forgive it! He put down the cup over the table and quickly walked towards the entrance of his his home.

*Sadface:* Who's there?!

He opened the door and found to his own amazement the guilty person behind it.



*Sadface:* Arghhh!!! Screw you!

He banged the door on Distracted face. 

*Sadface*: Stupid guy.

He thought.
He ran back towards the kitchen as soon as he could. When he was finally able to look at the table, reality stroke upon him. 

The Cup of coffee was gone. It disappeared.

*Sadface:* What?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

How could this be possible? How could such an ordinary looking object vanish like that?!

*Sadface: *Well...At least I got the recipe...

But wait.. He opened the cupboard to retrieve the recipe and it was gone as well!

*Sadface:* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*The recipe and the coffe had ben stolen! *That was the only thing he could think of.

*Sadface:* Someone stole my coffee!!!

Sadface was angry. His coffee had been stolen. His life had been ruined. All the efforts to finally complete the quest for drinking the best coffee in the world had been rendered useless. This was Sadface's worst day of his entire life.

*Sadface:* I'm going to find you!

He shouted. He would get his cup back and he would drink that Coffee. He knew it. 
At least he was not alone. He knew he could count with a bunch of some crazy friends to help him pursuit this dangerous mission, even though he had no idea of he was fighting against.

The enemies have been lurking in the shadows. They have been waiting. Their plan was simple. Seize that Coffee and take over the Recipe.

Who will be the person that will taste the best Coffee in the world?

No one knows...


*Day Phase 1 Begins!*
*You may now talk*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*

Variable


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

I'm not ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

What an interesting game.

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What an interesting game.
> 
> *[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*



This is unlike you


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]*

Let's see where this goes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Your votes are wrong


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

I didn't know voting for mafia was wrong. In that case, *[vote lynch Awesome]*

Voting a townie is right.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

First page again. This game looks to be good.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*
> 
> Variable



Oh come on, what did I ever do to you 

Lynch *WhataDrag*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh come on, what did I ever do to you
> 
> Lynch *WhataDrag*



Nothing, that's the point of my vote 

I have no idea who you are, never played with you before, so I'm shamelessly voting for you on Day 1 with the hopes you're mafia because you're the only person I might not be able to read.

Nothing personal!


----------



## Fear (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Come on people.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> This is unlike you



Mio thinks I'm a sheep for you. I'm playing into her hands by voting against you to change that perception.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio thinks I'm a sheep for you. I'm playing into her hands by voting against you to change that perception.



But she's not even in this game


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
> 
> Come on people.



Actually made my night easier.

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 30, 2011)

so how do we determine who is mafia? D:


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> But she's not even in this game



Her words are obviously influential, so everyone else probably thinks I'm a sheep too.  Sorry, WAD-kun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Oh well.

I'm not liking Shin's vote to HS, he's usually above spite and sheeping so simply.

And I'm actually not liking AZN's "how do we know who is mafia" faux dumb act.


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2011)

^ you can't  @ Azn


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

Excuse me while I double check who my mafia teammates are.

Edit: Whoops. *[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh well.
> 
> I'm not liking Shin's vote to HS, he's usually above spite and sheeping so simply.
> 
> And I'm actually not liking AZN's "how do we know who is mafia" faux dumb act.



its not an act, i dont understand which smilies are to be considered mafia 

the ones that stole the coffee? im confused.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> its not an act, i dont understand which smilies are to be considered mafia
> 
> the ones that stole the coffee? im confused.



Never mind the roles.

Consider the players.

Think about the people who are acting in tandem with each other.

Of course, I don't have to explain that to scum, now that I think about it.

*[Change Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

Oh dear, has my ruse been figured out already~?

Edit: Second time-warped post in ten minutes.


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY PHASE ACTION*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Such an LB day action.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh well.
> 
> I'm not liking Shin's vote to HS, he's usually above spite and sheeping so simply.
> 
> And I'm actually not liking AZN's "how do we know who is mafia" faux dumb act.





WhatADrag said:


> Never mind the roles.
> 
> Consider the players.
> 
> ...



i suppose i can see what you're trying to imply~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Such an LB day action.



I wonder if my role is confirmed mafia or town? We'll see by the looks of this write-up, I suppose.


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

Something is going to happen that's for sure


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

I suppose we'll see now won't we. 

I'm just trying to fix your scumdar, my dear friend


----------



## Mei Lin (May 30, 2011)

So it begins . I am quite excited .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Come at me Azn.


----------



## Toreno (May 30, 2011)

This is going to be an interesting game. 

I'll wait to vote until shit starts to pop off.


----------



## SageMaster (May 30, 2011)

First day = random vote.

*[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2011)

Subscribed. 

I'll be checking in to see which way the lynchwagon rolls.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 30, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> Come at me Azn.



meh, go ahead and vote for him..


----------



## Sito (May 30, 2011)

so it starts


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2011)

*Day Update 1

Home Sweet Home!


*











:  What a beautiful and wonderful day! Sun is bright, weather is bright  and I have the sweetest family in whole wide world. Poor sadface-kun, I  wonder where his coffee is gone!
Hubby: Honey, some tea please!
Kids: Us too, mama!
: We don't drink some tea in this family.
Hubby: I'm tired of coffee, dear! I brought some brand new tea for us.
Kids: Yea, we with dad! We get tired of coffee.
: You will drink coffee!
Hubby and Kids: I think we made it clear, honey!
: Coffee!
Hubby and Kids: Tea!
: Coffee! COFFEE! COFFEE! COFFEE! You will drink coffee and you will like it, you scumbags!
Kid #1: Mum going crazy, I'm scared dad!
Hubby: Kids, don't worry, this is usual stuff. Let her cool down!
Kid #2: She got knife dad!
Hubby: Honey, look, we got tired of coffee, so I flushed it down the toilet. Let's just have some tea!
: You dumped my precious coffee powder downt he toilet. YOU DUMPED IT! EVER SINCE I MARR....

*BANG, BANG*

Bullet shot from behind penetrate the woman!

Hubby: HONEY!
Kids: MOM!
: Just remember, drink coffee, it's my last wish!

Hubby sees the man who shot his wife!

Hubby: You b@$%@*d, you shot my wife!
???: F' off! Just remember, I don't want to mess around with this coffee  business as it's none of my business. And so you should not mess arounf  with me!
Hubby: You don't make sense! This is my wife!
Kids: Who is gonna read our bedtime stories now?
???: I'll make sure you need no more bedtime stories

??? points the gun at Hubby and his kids!

??? kills [AznKuchikiChick]



 - Town - AznKuchikiChick
*[FONT=&quot][Housekeeping][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Angrywife will target a player per night phase. That player will return  back to his house during the next night to help her with the domestic  chores.[/FONT]​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

rofl at her role 

I was wrong about her :/

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

Probably not about him.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

I still need to change my vote 

*[change vote lynch WAD]*

to my previous


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Actually what the hell, LB is some kind of hax independent or something.

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Play pro-town or else I won't get this vote off


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

Azn...!!


----------



## A. Waltz (May 30, 2011)

smh LB and wad-dono, smh


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the excellent Write Up Sarun


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

I wonder what happens now.


----------



## SageMaster (May 30, 2011)

Why do I have the feeling LB did this kill?

Reminds me of chess mafia 

*[vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Big Mom (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

Made your night easier? Mafia hint much?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

More votes on me, please. I'll come out and say what my role is once I have majority and the lynch is about to go through.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*
> 
> Made your night easier? Mafia hint much?



I actually agree with Hiruzen 

I wonder what's a better lynch, likely mafia, or confirmed independent?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Edit: Really. This is the third fucking time a post has time-warped.


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]

*will change if something better comes up, but it seems enough suspicion is on him.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

Just reveal LB. Makes our life a whole lot simpler knowing who to kill, who to protect, and who to leave alone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

Awesome, that would take away the fun in everything. I don't like to reveal my hand early, unless I'm bored or absolutely nothing else is interesting me. As of right now, I'm intent on keeping my role's abilities under wraps. It's up to you whether to trust me or not, though obviously I'd promote the notion of doing such.


----------



## Fear (May 30, 2011)

Independent killing Azn huh.

Well I don't think it's WaD or LB. Spiteful fucks they may be, they aren't dumb. Killing Azn would be too obvious. I am guessing the Independent is one of those fucking bastards who are invisible and lurking the thread.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

To be fair, I pulled a similar stunt in Chess Mafia.


----------



## Sito (May 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> More votes on me, please. I'll come out and say what my role is once I have majority and the lynch is about to go through.



*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Lets do this


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

*[change vote lynch LB]*

Knowledge is power


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

I'm actually encouraging lynches, so...



Edit: Actually, I said this action was going to be hilarious. I didn't name you at all.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

I saw that, Azn. If she wasn't lying, she is an independent. Or should be.


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*

Think he slipped


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

I'm not mafia. I don't do gimmicks as mafia and I don't do apathy. Get those votes off.

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Let's see how this day goes.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

Chiba said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*
> 
> Think he slipped



There's nothing to slip, I'm town and the whackest type for that matter. Don't vote for me. 
I'm not even going to waste time. I'm bearded guy. Generic not really pleased at all about the assigning but whatev's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There's nothing to slip, I'm town and the whackest type for that matter. Don't vote for me.
> I'm not even going to waste time. I'm bearded guy. Generic not really pleased at all about the assigning but whatev's.



I really doubt that there's any generics in a game where everyone is a unique smiley.


----------



## Sphyer (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*



You won't elude town this game, Sphyer


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There's nothing to slip, I'm town and the whackest type for that matter. Don't vote for me.
> I'm not even going to waste time. I'm bearded guy. Generic not really pleased at all about the assigning but whatev's.



I'm not really buying it. Your response makes you seem more like Mafia tbh..

But seriously I might change votes later..


----------



## Fear (May 30, 2011)

That's like the oldest trick in the mafia book. Especially when the game is a closed set up one.

''I am a generic.''

Yeah, don't think so. Everybody has_ one_ unique smiley role. So tell me, what one will be the generic. Obvious lies.


----------



## Sito (May 30, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin]*

although mine is pretty close to generic.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*

I trust Sphyer.


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

Welcome back Shima


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

More votes for me, please. Majority would be preferable, ofr maximum trolling results.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

I'm not lying. I'm town. And I made a mistake earlier. Zabuza said it's not Beard Guy but ''Beardthing''. I seriously do not have any actions, nor passive abilities, just a beard. That as far as I'm concerned is generic. I'd like to be investigated at least but that's not good enough these days.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

Seriously. If you want a pro-town result, lynch me. It'll benefit you in the long run.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio thinks I'm a sheep for you. I'm playing into her hands by voting against you to change that perception.



Since when is playing style a factor so important to you?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

Since it will further my goals.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Welcome back Shima



Thank you, my dear. 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I'm not lying. I'm town. And I made a  mistake earlier. Zabuza said it's not Beard Guy but ''Beardthing''. I  seriously do not have any actions, nor passive abilities, just a beard.  That as far as I'm concerned is generic. I'd like to be investigated at  least but that's not good enough these days.


Perhaps your beard possesses hidden powers.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Since it will further my goals.



Of living past the first phase? 


EDIT: I'm afraid to use smileys because I think it'll give away my role


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

I wish it did. I asked him and he said having that beard was the role and that's it. I was pissed at him initially because I know it's just a nice way of saying ''you're generic'' which is why I had a short quarrel with him about rng. But I do believe he used rng now.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

I'm generic guys. Don't bother to attack me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Not buying it.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

You want to bet?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

It's okay. Do what you have to. I don't lie but it's a wasted lynch on a townie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the whole scumteam comes on and claims generic.

Until a generic actually dies, I don't buy the claim.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the whole scumteam comes on and claims generic.
> 
> Until a generic actually dies, I don't buy the claim.



I bet you're one of them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I bet you're one of them.



If I was, I would have bought his defense, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If I was, I would have bought his defense, wouldn't you think?



Actually I think quite the opposite.


----------



## Big Mom (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I actually agree with Hiruzen
> 
> I wonder what's a better lynch, likely mafia, or confirmed independent?


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If I was, I would have bought his defense, wouldn't you think?



You also forgot you're a liar and doesn't want to be targeted for being mafia. I'm generic but not for long.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Come at me. 

I'm not mafia though. dealwithit.gif


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 30, 2011)

Beard guy is probably a mafioso with a disguise, allowing him to appear as a townie to investigations.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Come at me.
> 
> I'm not mafia though. dealwithit.gif



How can I? I'm a generic for the time being.

suckitbitch.jpeg


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

We'll see if I'm right. And you wouldn't be the first person I'd trust WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Sure defend your scumbuddies.

JTG just even said he's generic but will be upgraded.

That's not really even generic.

Shin seems to specify he's wholly generic.

I call bullshit.

Also your case against make makes zero sense, Fireworks.


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch S-Z]*


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sure defend your scumbuddies.
> 
> JTG just even said he's generic but will be upgraded.
> 
> ...



.

Meh, I'm going a whim and saying that you're mafia. Just going off what you typically say and behave in mafia games. I gained a lot of insight from overseeing your gameplay. Let's see if it payed off.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sure defend your scumbuddies.
> 
> JTG just even said he's generic but will be upgraded.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that town was scum this game.

What do you call bullshit on?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Beard guy is probably a mafioso with a disguise, allowing him to appear as a townie to investigations.




It's Beard thing and no. Absolutely no powers. You'll see if I'm gonna be lynched anyways. You guys are providing mafia with an easy ride on this bandwagon. I'm town at heart, so day vig should just kill me so no more time can be wasted and see who jumped on this wagon the quickest.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2011)

I love coffee...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Considering changing votes for now.

Shin's defense is quite compelling if he's scum. He may have won me over, but I don't know what other suspects to consider.

lol @ people who think this is my scumstyle though. I am quite happy about the role I got. It's one I've never received before.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WAD]*

Admits that if S-Z was scum that he was convinced. Obvious scumbuddies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Your logic is fucking incredible.


----------



## Friday (May 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JTG]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch S-Z]*


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Ad-Hominems aren't very good rationalizations for a vote, unless it's hilarious. 

I'm not seeing any hilarity here.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Ad-Hominems aren't very good rationalizations for a vote, unless it's hilarious.
> 
> I'm not seeing any hilarity here.


*[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]*


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Oh come on,  all I did was point out how petty the reasonings you guys use. What's so bad about that?


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh come on,  all I did was point out how petty the reasonings you guys use. What's so bad about that?



*[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]*


There's nothing wrong with that. We just prefer the term Scumdar.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Oh come on, this is so unfair!


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Zoidberg]*

Defend yourself


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

How, all I did was point out how silly the reasonings you guys make for your lynches.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh come on, this is so unfair!



Don't even worry about it. Chances are you won't be lynched.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh come on, this is so unfair!



Its called being towned. If you play more you'll get used to it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Its called being towned. If you play more you'll get used to it.



...

I'll be watching you.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Maybe it wouldn't bother me if you people weren't petty ingrates


----------



## Toreno (May 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ZOIDBERG] 
*


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Maybe it wouldn't bother me if you people weren't petty ingrates



Don't insult the people towning you. It only speeds up the process.


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2011)

He mafia..or just mad?

*[Change Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Maybe it wouldn't bother me if you people weren't petty ingrates


Now who's using "ad-hominem" attacks?

  You've just made it quite obvious that your reasons for rejecting the votes of others are clearly not reasons which you actually believe in, yourself. 

This means that you are acting.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Acting? I'm just exasperated that everyone would want to lynch me for little reason. Come on, this makes no sense!


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Acting? I'm just exasperated that everyone would want to lynch me for little reason. Come on, this makes no sense!



If I were you, I would shut up and stop drawing attention to myself. We have got over it and reassured you that you wouldn't be lynched. You continue to bring the topic back to the surface...


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Okay fine, I'll shut up.


----------



## Toreno (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg is obviously mafia.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*

His defense are always the same.


----------



## Sito (May 30, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch ZoidBerg]*

:ho


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Zoidberg is obviously mafia.



I thought he was just new to mafia games and being a Day 1 lynch is a surprise to him. He could be mafia though. Someone should investigate him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> If I were you, I would shut up and stop drawing attention to myself. We have got over it and reassured you that you wouldn't be lynched. You continue to bring the topic back to the surface...





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*
> 
> His defense are always the same.



Two suspicious people who tried to paint suspicion on me, trying to defend my first instinct vote on Zoidberg.

*[Change Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*

You seem more pissed off than anything about how you got caught, rather than getting caught itself.

It happens. Welcome to Day 1 of mafia games. Where we witch-hunt people based on shady behavior.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

I was messing with you WAD and I didn't come in until your vote on S-Z.


----------



## Sarun (May 30, 2011)

*Please, PM both Zabuza and me with your actions. That way, if one of us is online, we would post your actions.*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]*

He's brought it upon himself.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Zoidberg]*]

Really, get off your fucking high-horse. People voting you are petty, simply because they are voting you? You're the one who was dragging the possibility of your being mafia further and further along as opposed to keeping your mouth shut and knowing when to argue. You clearly failed miserably in that aspect, and have forced me to play serious.

I am not pleased.

With that, you're better off at the gallows unless you provide evidence, or even a claim, as to why you're better off serving the masses as a pro-town player.

On a side note, typing from my phone means longer load times. I'll probably leave it off there for the night.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Sucks to be Zoidberg right now. 

*[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]*


----------



## Fear (May 30, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]
*
I am fine with that.


----------



## Sito (May 30, 2011)

He's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Two suspicious people who tried to paint suspicion on me, trying to defend my first instinct vote on Zoidberg.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*
> 
> ...



 Suspicious? Well if that's what you call a person coming to the rescue of an apparent noob so be it.

The world today.  Can't even do an act of kindness. Nice try WAD trying to avert attention away from you.

EDIT: If you ask me, you appear to be a desperate mafia backed in a corner.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

It's okay Zoidberg. Towning always is the worst when in its beginning stages.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Suspicious? Well if that's what you call a person coming to the rescue of an apparent noob so be it.
> 
> The world today.  Can't even do an act of kindness. Nice try WAD trying to avert attention away from you.
> 
> EDIT: If you ask me, you appear to be a desperate mafia backed in a corner.



I don't need attention diverted from me, I can prove my town innocence at any time I please. I have a handy ability, you see.

However on the other hand, noobs don't need "rescuing". Trial by fire. Only way to get better in mafia games is through immersion.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't need attention diverted from me, I can prove my town innocence at any time I please. I have a handy ability, you see.
> 
> *However on the other hand, noobs don't need "rescuing". Trial by fire. Only way to get better in mafia games is through immersion.*



The mafia world is a cruel world indeed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2011)

I'm not gonna lynch my boy Zoidberg. 

*[Lynch WAD]*

Come at me.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't need attention diverted from me, I can prove my town innocence at any time I please. I have a handy ability, you see.
> 
> *However on the other hand, noobs don't need "rescuing". Trial by fire. Only way to get better in mafia games is through immersion*.



Kind of cruel isn't it? 

Oh WAD, this game is going to be interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 30, 2011)

I assure you it will be.

Come at me, mafia scum. You'll regret it


----------



## Friday (May 31, 2011)

Poor zoidberg

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

*[vote lynch Shin]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 31, 2011)

I'm town here but my ability is basically a side effect for town. I'm a good target to be killed. Let's see..

But anyway.. unless my ability won't trigger, nothing to worry about~
*
[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
She wants to get majority, I wonder why..

Also, I think Zoidberg is a newbie to mafia games who gets easily overwhelm over a single vote, Reminds me of myself when I first played. WhatADrag seemed to be hinting a role that can announce.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zoidberg] *

Will reread the thread tomorrow to see if there's anyone more suspicious but for now he stands out as the most.


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2011)

Skimmed the thread since I'm extremely low on time and need to go to bed.

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Since she seems to want it for some strange reason, which may, or may not, affect us badly. Although tomorrow I'll make a more accurate vote once I come home from College.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

Remember, fandom doesn't reflect roles.


----------



## Bioness (May 31, 2011)

With the role I have I can tell you that some of these may not be conventional roles guys, anything could happen so for that I am keeping my vote on Shin-Zangetsu, and do not agree with the Zoidberg lynch and amskeptical about what might happen if we lynch LegendaryBeauty.


----------



## Sajin (May 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*

It's been him and Zoidberg but I find this wagon more amusing


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Zoidberg]*.

I agree Shin - Zangetsu and Fireworks are also suspicious.

I might change my vote to WAD though.


----------



## Jeroen (May 31, 2011)

I see this game has started. 
Now, who to vote for... 

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## Chaos (May 31, 2011)

Zoid is clearly innocent but new. Mark my words, he will roll town.

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

*[Lynch WAD]*

Anyone come at me and you'll suffer the pain with me


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


>


^Obvious mafia.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> ^Obvious mafia.


oh you 

We should die together ,press my button somebody


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 31, 2011)

So... Why are we ignoring the fact that Zoidberg has been putting on an act, and that it has been exposed as such?


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

wow, what a silly first phase
zoid is already getting lynched by the look of it
*[vote lynch aiyanah]*
inb4 a town role kills me at night
broken scumdar's being given power roles, lol
inb4 i'm scummy
>implying i ever look like a townie
ldestryoma


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> oh you
> 
> We should die together ,press my button somebody


If that's what it takes.

Push this friend
^that reminds me, where's Blaze? What a waste of good roles...


----------



## Raven Rider (May 31, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]* I believe Zoid is just being upset from being towned instead of being an act.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 31, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> *[vote lynch WAD]* I believe Zoid is just being upset from being towned instead of being an act.


 The reason he gave for dismissing the votes against others is that they are using "ad-hominem" attacks. (When they weren't.)

He then went on to use "ad-hominem" attacks himself, showing that he does not personally believe in the reasoning which he put forward earlier.

That _is_ an act, and being new holds no bearing on the issue at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

lol @ scum defending scum and pushing a lynch on me to defend him

i'll use my one-shot now to prove my towniness


----------



## Bioness (May 31, 2011)

Then use it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Waiting for either of the mods to get on


----------



## Fear (May 31, 2011)

Don't waste your attack on me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

Vote count please.


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

no vote counts for me


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

I'll give Zoidberg the benefit of the doubt since he's a newbie. Who I am suspicious of are WAD and Shin.

I suspectWAD for, at one point, complimenting and playing along with JtG, who hinted at a passive role. And passive roles tend to be pro-town most of the time.

I suspect Shin for having a beard, and we all know how powerful men with beards are. So he should be investigated.

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

Until we see his day action, then I'll probably change.


----------



## Fear (May 31, 2011)

I welcome any attacks on me, mafia.

You will be in for a surprise.


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2011)

So WAD is going to use his one shot ability, which will prove him pro town. I'm gonna wait for this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

lol @ my wagon

gonna have a lot of nice suspects to work with soon


----------



## Fear (May 31, 2011)

I am going to reveal, in case I forget and get towned or townies waste their kills on me.

I am the Town's bullet proof.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

I wonder if it works similarly to my Spooge Child's ability to have the moderator announce their alignment in Amrun's Breaking Bad game.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I suspect Shin for having a beard, and we all know how powerful men with beards are.


Very true..


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Very true..



Your avvy has a beard too, so I'm watching you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk, man.


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2011)

Shin's ability = whoever doesn't have a beard avvy will die.


----------



## Sajin (May 31, 2011)

Fear said:


> I am going to reveal, in case I forget and get towned or townies waste their kills on me.
> 
> I am the Town's bullet proof.



Seriously?


----------



## Fear (May 31, 2011)

Seriously.

Acting like you care anyway. You're mafia.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

Fear said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Acting like you care anyway. You're mafia.


Mafia wouldn't care?


----------



## Sajin (May 31, 2011)

Fear said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Acting like you care anyway. You're mafia.



No comment.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

Tempted to change votes.


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2011)

Probably would have been better to keep it a secret, mafia would have wasted a kill on you, oh well.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

*Upcoming Day Phase Update*​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

^ I believe it's the bearded one.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

* has spoken*



> is Town.





> May send one Message to all the players during each day phase.


*Day Phase goes on..*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

Totally not town.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

I'm town as fuck.

All I can do is send that message, and some other hidden, passive ability.

But sure, this lynch was pushed by an obvious independent and many mafia scumbuddies.

Continue as you wish, it's a waste of your time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 31, 2011)

I knew they were all mafia WAD-sama!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

Godfathers usually can't be touched, so maybe WAD is saying he's Godfather.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

But they can be lynched.


----------



## Friday (May 31, 2011)

WAD send me a message..


Actually that role is fucking useless.. the person you message cant even communicate back with you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Some of you are sincerely derps.

I can understand the belief I'm independent with such a role, but do you really think mafia would have the ability to communicate with the game through a post from the moderator?

There has been way too much defending and white-knighting of Zoidberg, voting him is now an info lynch so we can pick out who amongst his rescuers are mafia if/when he potentially flips as scum.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

*[lynch Zabuza]*

What have you deleted


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2011)

That "can't touch this" smiley, I wouldn't be surprised if it had a bulletproof role. But Fear already claimed bulletproof...

Hmm


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2011)

I can see deleted posts.  

I'm not into bandwagoning mafia newbies so early in the game. I'll stick with my original vote of WAD unless some other key revelation comes to light.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

I'm not a bulletproof.

Although you may be onto something.


----------



## Fear (May 31, 2011)

I am the towns Bullet Proof, trust me.

But WAD, I find it hard to believe that that is your only ability.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Fear said:


> I am the towns Bullet Proof, trust me.
> 
> *But WAD, I find it hard to believe that that is your only ability*.



It's not. I've already said I have another passive ability, but revealing it would completely compromise the utility of my role.


----------



## Fear (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I must have missed that then.

Yeah keep it secret.

The only reason why I role revealed as Bullet Proof was because I reckon the vigilante or any town who has a one will waste it on me.


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, I think I know what ability that could go with that, but I'm not even gonna say. Might be wrong anyway.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

Unlynchable, WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Hmm, I think I know what ability that could go with that, but I'm not even gonna say. Might be wrong anyway.



Good. I'd appreciate if you didn't. Let's leave it ambiguous to speculate. I wouldn't confirm it either way.


Awesome said:


> Unlynchable, WAD?



Now wouldn't _that_ be something.

Regardless guys, I'm clearly not scum. Meanwhile far too many people have defended Zoidberg, even for a newbie, the amount of people who are usually inactives that have come out of the woodworks to back him up is startling at the least. I may be biased because I decided to instinctively casted the first vote of the game on him based on a hunch, but meh.


----------



## Sajin (May 31, 2011)

Alright, fine. I agree the utility of this ability would be rather limited for a mafia member, though I cant say it's out of question.

*[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]*


----------



## Hero (May 31, 2011)

*@WAD* I'm not the one to usually back down from my initial vote, but if you are who you say you are. Then I'll switch

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Also when you're able to speak, are you able to lie?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Some of you are sincerely derps.
> 
> I can understand the belief I'm independent with such a role, but do you really think mafia would have the ability to communicate with the game through a post from the moderator?
> 
> There has been way too much defending and white-knighting of Zoidberg, voting him is now an info lynch so we can pick out who amongst his rescuers are mafia if/when he potentially flips as scum.



I was just fucking around, WAD. Hence the zaru smiley and me not voting you.

*[Change Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*

Info lynch looks best at this point. It'll make for quite a game after this phase.


----------



## Savage (May 31, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *@WAD* I'm not the one to usually back down from my initial vote, but if you are who you say you are. Then I'll switch
> 
> *[Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> Also when you're able to speak, are you able to lie?



They can say whatever they want in the message.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

*Day Phase Update Coming Soon*​


----------



## Hero (May 31, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> They can say whatever they want in the message.



Oh well if that's the case, why are people so easy to fall for WAD's claim?


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

*Taking care of business
*​
Sadface's negotiator had begun his work.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPHuE5pDlEs[/YOUTUBE]

Mei Lin  *[MAFIA]* has been killed by 



> *[Obd - Assassin]*
> 
> Assassin's kill attempts can't be role blocked nor protected. They can still be deflected.





> *[Sun - Vigilante]*
> 
> Sun, the man, can kill a player per night or day Phase.





*Phase continues..
*​


----------



## Friday (May 31, 2011)

Oh snap!!!!! Day 1'd!


----------



## Savage (May 31, 2011)

Very nice kill


----------



## Chaos (May 31, 2011)

Nice one, afro vigi dude.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[Lynch WAD]*
> 
> Anyone come at me and you'll suffer the pain with me



See ya later, scum.

Now who else on my wagon is mafia? Hmmm...

I shall keep my suspect list to myself for now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Some of you are sincerely derps.
> 
> I can understand the belief I'm independent with such a role,* but do you really think mafia would have the ability to communicate with the game through a post from the moderator?*
> 
> There has been way too much defending and white-knighting of Zoidberg, voting him is now an info lynch so we can pick out who amongst his rescuers are mafia if/when he potentially flips as scum.



Rusty Rose was an independent, yes?


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2011)

Good job Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

Lucky shot 

dead/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Rusty Rose was an independent, yes?



Ah yes, I forgot about him.

Oh well, the evidence is still there. Mei Lin attempted to push my wagon, that's not damning proof of my evidence, but it assists, no?

But push the wagon if you want, independent serial killer LB. It's stupid. It's pretty clear that mafia attempted to deflect Zoidberg's wagon.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

Day Phase will end in a couple of hours by the way


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

If I was an independent serial killer, I wouldn't care in the slighest who pushed a wagon, now would I?  Interesting conclusions you've drawn, though.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Nice kill, sun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If I was an independent serial killer, I wouldn't care in the slighest who pushed a wagon, now would I?  Interesting conclusions you've drawn, though.



You're trying to appear pro-town by pushing a lynch on someone you perceive to be mafia or at least a serial killer like yourself, and would any of those two be true and should your attempts prove successful, it would bolster your town cred tremendously.

Unfortunately your scumdar is just flat out broke


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You're trying to appear pro-town by pushing a lynch on someone you perceive to be mafia or at least a serial killer like yourself, and would any of those two be true and should your attempts prove successful, it would bolster your town cred tremendously.
> 
> Unfortunately your scumdar is just flat out broke



Actually, I'm not even pushing for your lynch. You simply perceived it as such; I'm not actively promoting or asking others to do so. Don't know how you got that impression.

If I'm an _*indepenent* serial killer_, why would I give a damn about who's mafia or not? I'd be in it for myself. Purely hypothetical, of course, as it's you who brought about the notion of my being anti-town or pro-LB. I've yet to confirm or deny it.

My scumdar's been broken for a long time. But it seems your readings are just as haywire.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Actually, I'm not even pushing for your lynch. You simply perceived it as such; I'm not actively promoting or asking others to do so. Don't know how you got that impression.
> 
> If I'm an _*indepenent* serial killer_, why would I give a damn about who's mafia or not? I'd be in it for myself. Purely hypothetical, of course, as it's you who brought about the notion of my being anti-town or pro-LB. I've yet to confirm or deny it.
> 
> My scumdar's been broken for a long time. But it seems your readings are just as haywire.



You started it, I'm pretty sure. 



> If I'm an _*indepenent* serial killer_, why would I give a damn about who's mafia or not? I'd be in it for myself. Purely hypothetical, of course, as it's you who brought about the notion of my being anti-town or pro-LB. I've yet to confirm or deny it.



Because someone who appears to have pro-town motives is less likely to be confronted than someone who just appears to be going with the flow? Which is vital to playing an independent nowadays.

Also, what's the with purposefully bolded typo?

Also...how would you know my readings are haywire, if I was only wrong about you? If I'm right about my other suspects that I named earlier, isn't that overall pretty solid scumhunting?

You're unfairly setting Mio as a benchmark, I can see


----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zoidberg]*

Makes sense to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

WAD, out of respect to you, I'm going to ignore the bait.

I didn't say I was independent at all. That doesn't mean I am or am not. I'm not going to reveal at all, so that'd be a pointless endeavour in case you want to try. Unless, of course, it gets down to the wire.

Riddle me this, WhatADrag. I encouraged my lynch. I do nothing to stop it. I'm accepting and hoping it occurs. How will this further my motives at all, regardless of faction? How will I benefit at all?

Do try and make sense of my actions. I'm interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

are people still voting wad?
thats derpy if it is happening considering mei who was mafia did the same thing lol


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

lb, are you a selective bomb or a jester?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

Perceptive, aiyanah. You tell me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> WAD, out of respect to you, I'm going to ignore the bait.
> 
> I didn't say I was independent at all. That doesn't mean I am or am not. I'm not going to reveal at all, so that'd be a pointless endeavour in case you want to try. Unless, of course, it gets down to the wire.
> 
> ...



Bait? I wasn't aware I baited you, sorry if it was inadvertently.

Honestly, I have no idea what role you could allude to being in which it would outright benefit your being lynched. That isn't a jester or governor (one wins you the game, the other you can stop the lynch yourself, possibly). However you seem to be implying that being _successfully_ lynched is outright favorable to you, and therefore I can only assume you have some kind of "activate on death" ability, or you're employing classic reverse psychology.

But having such a gimmick role is possible, after all, that announcement ability I have coupled with my passive ability is extremely bizarre. But I do enjoy it, it will ensure my long-term survival in this game.

Either way, I guess I'm just troubled that you are seemingly ignoring the case on Zoidberg to pursue me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Bait? I wasn't aware I baited you, sorry if it was inadvertently.
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea what role you could allude to being in which it would outright benefit your being lynched. That isn't a jester or governor (one wins you the game, the other you can stop the lynch yourself, possibly). However you seem to be implying that being _successfully_ lynched is outright favorable to you, and therefore I can only assume you have some kind of "activate on death" ability, or you're employing classic reverse psychology.
> 
> ...



I'm rather certain my last vote was on Zoidberg, placed last night via my phone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Zoidberg]*
> 
> Really, get off your fucking high-horse. People voting you are petty, simply because they are voting you? You're the one who was dragging the possibility of your being mafia further and further along as opposed to keeping your mouth shut and knowing when to argue. You clearly failed miserably in that aspect, and have forced me to play serious.
> 
> ...



For reference.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Then I am rather certain I am a derp 

I will be sincerely surprised if he's not mafia, but I have at least 1 or 2 other people who I suspect are.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

Such as? We may need to coordinate night actions if he does indeed flip town, and voicing suspects now and building a case against them to be acted upon the discretion of people with power roles may be vital.


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Perceptive, aiyanah. You tell me.


i honestly haven't the slightest clue as to what you could be
i only mentioned those roles because those are the only two i could think of that i wouldn't mind being lynched if i had either
alternatively you could be a governor that can stop his own lynch or a king
or you could just be unlynchable and see this as an opportunity to troll a phase lol
either way i see no reason for voting you just yet
an investigation may be in order but impatient townies might force the cop to reveal just to prove your possible innocence


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

I have no night actions of my own.

And I'm not really keen on directing town already and handing out suspects lists openly this early in the game.

Mafia Strategy: Avoid killing town members on "suspect lists", to further incriminate their guilt.

But I already named some people earlier who I thought were suspicious. In fact, even if Zoid does flip town, it's possible they were still mafia buddying him. Pretty classic strategy for mafia to defend town members as they obviously know they're town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

My role is rather...meh. Especially given the circumstances. :/


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> But I already named some people earlier who I thought were suspicious. In fact, even if Zoid does flip town, it's possible they were still mafia buddying him. Pretty classic strategy for mafia to defend town members as they obviously know they're town.


easy catch on those
when would a townie be convinced enough to cast a vote for someone?
answer that and the hunt is made easier
mafia would usually wait for another townie to cast the vote before following the wagon
but everyone plays a little differently i suppose

lol i just realized canoui is playing in a zabuza game


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My role is rather...meh. Especially given the circumstances. :/


would that change if you were being lynched?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My role is rather...meh. Especially given the circumstances. :/




You don't know the first thing about it. It's better than what I've got. And then he goes and give WAD two abilities. :/


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

whats the deal with complaining about roles lol
this game was completely rng'd in classic zabuza fashion
turn on your scumdar and forget about reading into assignments


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> would that change if you were being lynched?



Yes. But, putting aside my self interest, I'd advise against it for your sakes.


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

*[change vote lynch lb]*
lets spice this up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

I don't mind.  Don't say I didn't warn you, though.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

People still aren't voting Zoidberg? Interesting. 

My role is pretty meh for now.


----------



## aiyanah (May 31, 2011)

back up roles hinting through out this phase lol
gj guys
lynch lb


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

vote count coming up. no, the phase isn't over.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

Is majority needed, or is it most votes after 24 hours?


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

- Majority is not required at the end of 24 hours.

- However, if majority is reached before 24 hours (and either me or Zabuza is online), phse will end then.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

Double check, ploxxie if u wish:33 :

# St. Lucifer > JTG > WAD
# Chiba > Shin > Zoidberg
# LegendaryBeauty > WAD > NO LYNCH > LB > Zoidberg
# Hiruzen Sarutobi > Shin
# Fear > HS > Shin > Zoidberg
# Awesome > WAD > Awesome > WAD > LB > Zoidberg
# Aiyanah > Aiyanah > LB
# Marco
# R o f l c o p t e r > WAD
# Tia Halibel > Sphyer > Shin > LB
# Shin - Zangetsu > HS > LB
# Hidden Nin
# Princess Ivy > LB
# Toreno > Zoidberg
# Shark Skin > Shin > Zoidberg
# Sito > LB > Shin > Zoidberg
# WhatADrag > Zoidberg > Azn > Shin > LB > Zoidberg
# StrawHat4Life > WAD
# SageMaster > HS > LB
# JiraiyatheGallant > WAD > Zoidberg
# Jiraiya the Gallant > Sito > WAD > Zoidberg > Shin > Zoidberg
# Raven Rider > WAD
# Sajin > WAD > Zoidberg
# Shima Tetsuo > WAD > Zoidberg
# Platinium > Shin
# Zoidberg > WAD
# Chaos > WAD
# Closet Pervert > Zoidberg
# Sphyer > WAD > Zoidberg
# Grαhf
# Thdyingbreed > Zoidberg
# FireWorks > WAD > NO LYNCH
# Bioness > Shin


WAD - 6
Zoidberg - 15
Shin - 3
LB - 5
NO LYNCH - 1


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

About 10 minute left in the phse. Hidden Nin, Marco and Grahf should vote before then.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

This was definitely RNG otherwise I would be


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

13 minutes mercy period for non-voters.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

This gonna be gud.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

31 players alive so 16 votes need to happen.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

In b4 he's town.

Someone had to call it. 

Edit: lol timewarp.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

Of the 3, Marco and Grahf showed no signs of activity. Zabuza will deal with them.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah if they don't vote we will have to adjust it.


----------



## Chibason (May 31, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Of the 3, Marco and Grahf showed no signs of activity. Zabuza will deal with them.



It's kinda surprising from those 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Marco is probably some fodder role and Grahf is probably scum.

That's what those two do when they receive those kind of roles - don't post.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

31 alive.
15 for main lynch when 16 is needed.
3 didn't vote. Hidden Nin posted once though it was quote about ur start game write-up.

i feel we are good wnough to do the lynch.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

Yeah we can do the lynch.
Do you want to have the pleasure to do the lynch or will it be me Sarun?


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

RNG!


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

Day Phase 1 has Ended

*Goodbye*​
: This is all your fault!



: If you didn't show up like that everything would be alright



: Just get out of my sight you idiot



Sadface walked away leaving Distracted behind



 *[TOWN]* - Zoidberg has been lynched



> *[Joker]*
> 
> Distracted can't reveal nor fake reveal his role. However is mission is to be lynched. If he does so, he will also win the game.



*Congratulations Zoidberg, you are the first winner of this game *
*Night Phase 1 Begins now*
Send me or Sarun Uchiha your actions via PM if you have any.
*No talking allowed!*​


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Sucks to be Zoidberg right now.
> 
> *[Change vote lynch Zoidberg]*





I guess only 3 people (me, Zabuza and Zoidberg himself) was lol'ing.


wonder, Zabuza.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

It was all part of Zoidberg trolling plan


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

Zoidberg for MVP


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 31, 2011)

Something always happens. Each and every fucking time, something happens.

I can't call the impending victory legit, even if it does happen. 

Well played, Zoidberg.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

He played his role like a champ. He set it up perfectly so he can win, used his newbieness to lead him down the path of victory. Impressive.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

This is looking good.
First Day Phase 2 deaths and 1 winner already.


----------



## Sarun (May 31, 2011)

I nearly thouh people would try to get the lynch away from him by pointing his "newbishness" but he manage to come right in with correct doses to put it back on himself. well played.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

When you herp, you derp.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Well done, Zoidberg. 

lol at you guys who voted for him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 31, 2011)

Fucking first instinct was to vote for a jester. God damn, Zoidberg.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh come on, what did I ever do to you
> 
> Lynch *WhataDrag*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2011)

El oh   el.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

Vote to eliminate variable newbie
Play into newbie's hands

Lol WAD


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2011)

Alright guys talking should be over by now .


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2011)

Oh wow, I can't believe that worked 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Friday (May 31, 2011)

I gotta say, good job Zoidberg.. Seems you had to put less effort in it that I did in Lifemaker's game.


----------



## Savage (May 31, 2011)

I'll be damned. 


/nightphase


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

Well fucking done, Zoid.

/nightphase


----------



## Chaos (Jun 1, 2011)

Told you so.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Marco (Jun 1, 2011)

Just went through the phase. Lol. Good work Zoid. Hope you stick around for more games.

Sorry for inactivity Zabuza. I had an exam today so haven't been able to come online much at all. Now only 2 exams left but they're a bit low priority so I'll be active from now on.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 1, 2011)

*Night Phase 1 has now ended*​
The lights were turned off.
In the middle of the darkness you could only find a very small source of light coming out from the TV Screen.
Quickly, an uninvited guest sneaked under the Sofa.
Someone was watching some weird program on Televison. It was past 3 A.M. in the radio clock.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk9l6fyxcBE[/YOUTUBE]​


Before Geg could reach the remote control, something jumped on his arm biting him as fiercly as it could

: ARGHHHHH!!

The little monster then attacked Geg throat, while he slowly started fanting , as the spilled blood painted the entire Sofa.

*YK:* GRRRRR...

* [TOWN]* - Thdyingbreed has been killed by 



> *Geg*
> *[Defence]*
> 
> Every two nights, Geg goes back home to get some cookies and will be protected towards all the attacks/ targets during that night phase.



*Day Phase 2 Begins now*

You may start talking
​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2011)

Zoid for MVP. Not sure who to lynch, but... 

*[vote lynch LB]*

I'm still curious of your role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

People are dying to know.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

Hm...interesting night phase


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

iirc, we were gonna lynch Shin-Zangetsu because he slipped

*[vote lynch shin-zangetsu]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn couldn't wait tell the second Night phase could you to attack me .

/dead


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*

For sure.

I'm so selfish I'll lynch him even if he's town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

What was his slip, again? Link to it? Can't be arsed to lurk the thread and actually read something.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Damn couldn't wait tell the second Night phase could you to attack me .
> 
> /dead



This is how you play a mafia game folks.

No one would ever target you.

There's a town nexus, and the mafia targeted him.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin Zangetsu]*

Oh right. lol I started that shit.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Shin-Z]*

I forgot about that


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGENDARYBEAUTY]*

Idc if Shin slipped, he's probably town.. I'd rather see LB's role.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

I never slipped. I'm town, I'm gonna say it again. I already defended myself last phase. If you can't be bothered to read back and make your own judgement that's why we'll lose. Where's the cop? They should have investigated me by now.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

No cop would waste his time investigating obvious mafia scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to assume that's not directed to me, seeing as I wanted to see evidence and give you the benefit of the doubt before persecuting you.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Until I can get a better suspect. Haven't been to active in this game.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm going to assume that's not directed to me, seeing as I wanted to see evidence and give you the benefit of the doubt before persecuting you.



Can you just push your own lynch again so we can get this phase over with.. Day phases take way too long


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

That is unusual form Tia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

Not going to, just to spite you.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*

Are there other generics beside him? Please stood up~


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That is unusual form Tia



She's probably mafia!

*[VOTE LYNCH TIA HALIBEL]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not going to, just to spite you.



That's the LB thing to do I guess


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Why are we lynching Shin-Zangetsu?


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Because he's annoying?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Is that an affirmation or a question?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 1, 2011)

Because he claimed generic.. 
And most players in here assumed there's no generic role in here.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Both. I affirm that he's annoying, but I question whether or not people are voting for him for the same reason as I.

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*

His defense of why he was not annoying and lynch-worthy sucked anyway.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 1, 2011)

By the way guys, I'm  facepalm. There's no risk revealing this role I guess.

When a town got killed by a fellow town, all abilities will be randomized next phase~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

That's rather interesting you claim that, Ivy.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 1, 2011)

I considered this last phase. I really don't buy the generic claim. 
*
[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Both. I affirm that he's annoying, but I question whether or not people are voting for him for the same reason as I.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*
> 
> His defense of why he was not annoying and lynch-worthy sucked anyway.



Wait what? Annoying how? I haven't done anything to anybody except defend myself.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 1, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I considered this last phase. I really don't buy the generic claim.
> *
> [Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*



You don't have to. But what about the fact that I'm town?


----------



## Fear (Jun 1, 2011)

What role are you then, if you're a _generic._


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

This action may resolve any issues about someone's alignment.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 1, 2011)

Seeing there's no loop hole nor I got an important role, I think it's more beneficial for town to know my role. Soo basically, my ability is a side effect for town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

Fear said:


> What role are you then, if you're a _generic._



I said it so many times last phase. Beardthing.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 1, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I said it so many times last phase. Beardthing.



Beards are always known to be magical...so how are supposed to believe yours is generic?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2011)

No seriously, as of right now I don't want to follow blindly into a lynch I'm not confident in, but my schedule has been strange due to exams. But alas I did seem to do fine yesterday, but today's a bit different. Plus I have other things going on in rl. Although I won't let that stop me, I'm still going to look through the last phase to get a better read on things before I do anything drastic.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Beards are always known to be magical...so how are supposed to believe yours is generic?



There's nothing else I can do to prove it other than get investigated. The role literally says nothing other than I have a beard in the aesthetic sense. I pm'ed asking what it does and he tells me it does nothing. No active, no passive and no hidden abilities. I'm basically generic town as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

Tempted to role-reveal.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess this means that there are no generics besides Shin.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 1, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There's nothing else I can do to prove it other than get investigated. The role literally says nothing other than I have a beard in the aesthetic sense. I pm'ed asking what it does and he tells me it does nothing. No active, no passive and no hidden abilities. I'm basically generic town *as far as I'm concerned*.



^the bolded lines implies that it's still open to interpretation..


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tempted to role-reveal.



I am also. No one will be able to guess who I am.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

It's 50/50 for me. I always get role-revealed early, though, so I dunno.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 1, 2011)

*Day Action!

Wannabe!


*










***Sheriff's Office***

???: I wanna see the Sheriff!
Deputy: Hold on, Playa, how did you get in here?
???: It doesn't matter! Are you the Sheriff?
Deputy: Nope, even better, I'm the Deputy.
???:  
Deputy: It's classified where Sherriff is.
???: Lemme guess, Sheriff is at that woman's house.
Deputy: Yeah, how do you know? Wait, why did you say that woman's house?
???: Because that woman died.
Deputy: How do you know this!
???: I was there!
Deputy: Actually, after the killer left, the husband called the police. Nobody saw the crime scene. Also, the house was located in remote part of the town. How do you know about the murder? You know the killer.
???: Actually, I'll cut out the chase. I'm the killer.
Deputy:  Constables, get in here. I have th e kille rhere.
???: Oh, they are all dead. Unlike the husband and kids, I killed them all. They could be a threat just like....you.
Deputy: You will never get away with this!
???: You talk too much!

*??? kills Jiraiya the Gallant [Deputy Cop].*

* [Deputy Cop]*

Hmm, will be able to investigate a player to find out if he is innocent or guilty, as soon as the Cop dies, every night phase.​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry for delay.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

Serial Killer strikes again.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Dont role reveal yet LB. It's the first time were in a mafia team together so I wanna savor the moment.


----------



## Fear (Jun 1, 2011)

BIRF

Stop killing our people and play pro town with us.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Fear, you guys suck. No one would ever want to play town with you.


----------



## Fear (Jun 1, 2011)

Right


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a limit to being obvious, St. Lucifer. Let's test your theory.

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

lol everime i post a smilie they die


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll buy it for now, don't really have any other leads at the moment:

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm feeling suspicious of St. Lucifer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

God help me, I believe Shin now, for some reason. Seemed all too eager to push a Day 2 lynch on him and the wagon that followed was way _too easy_.


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

Does really appear we're going off anything. No point in really voting until something worthwhile pops up.


Also I called Zoid being town. Tsk tried to get the lynch off him.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

WAD you're so lucky you're nexus. So so lucky.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]


*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

Meh, why not. 

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Us gays need to stand together. Don't do it Bioness.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> There's a limit to being obvious, St. Lucifer. Let's test your theory.
> 
> *[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*



When I flip mafia, will people go after you then? You should know better, Azula-chan.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> When I flip mafia, will people go after you then? You should know better, Azula-chan.



No. Anyone with common sense knows that you always claim every role under the sun, try to claim people as mafia buddies, and then, if you get lynched, they almost never are.

I'm willing to get killed if you flip mafia or town. I don't really care, so long as you're dead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Does really appear we're going off anything. No point in really voting until something worthwhile pops up.
> 
> 
> Also I called Zoid being town. Tsk tried to get the lynch off him.



Really tempted to lynch you instead.



St. Lucifer said:


> WAD you're so lucky you're nexus. So so lucky.



How did you arrive at this conclusion?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

You're acting too much like mafia for me to not lynch you. Normally, I would think you would be the jester but the jester is dead.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like you're confirming it, WAD.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Really tempted to lynch you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you arrive at this conclusion?



Why would mafia ever try to kill thedyingbreed or w/e his name is. Your #1 threat. this is how you play Mafia games. I'm pretty sure you'll be roleblocked and killed this night phase btw, so you better hope the doctor protects your ass.

Why am I even helping you? I have no idea where I'm going with this but I'll try running with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Why would mafia ever try to kill thedyingbreed or w/e his name is. Your #1 threat. this is how you play Mafia games. I'm pretty sure you'll be roleblocked and killed this night phase btw, so you better hope the doctor protects your ass.
> 
> Why am I even helping you? I have no idea where I'm going with this but I'll try running with it.



If I am the nexus as you allegedly claim, explain how exactly I'm going to be killed?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*

He was trolling quite a bit. Maybe hoping for double/triple bluff. Also claiming WAD is nexus sounds like he knows mafia attacked him.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 1, 2011)

Nooo, JtG died. 

Now that I'm done crying, St. Lucy has been shifty as hell, so...

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

Fireworks is also suspicious for claiming she knew that Zoid was town. The most sure way of knowing that is if you're mafioso.


----------



## Fear (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

Tch.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If I am the nexus as you allegedly claim, explain how exactly I'm going to be killed?



Roleblock and faction mafia kill. Did I not make that clear in my last post? I suppose you admit to being the nexus. Like I said. Start asking the doctor to protect you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 1, 2011)

Roleblock would be nexus'd away, as would the kill...


----------



## Fear (Jun 1, 2011)

What a fool.

Bullet proof and Nexus is a status, not an ability.

Therefore a role block will have no effect.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh snap. Nevermind. .

WAD you lucky son of a gun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Roleblock and faction mafia kill. Did I not make that clear in my last post? I suppose you admit to being the nexus. Like I said. Start asking the doctor to protect you.



I'm quite confused by this.

Roleblock? You mean an ability that's to keep me from performing actions? Unless of course, the roleblocks in this game serve as a means to "temporarily turn someone generic", but even then, if I was the nexus, it would be a proper assumption to assume that the roleblock would also be redirected.

It sounds like you're cognitively aware of more than one role's abilities besides your own, which leads me to believe you're working in tandem with someone, ergo you are mafia. 

I may or may not be the nexus. That's for you to decide...which apparently you already outright decidedly stated as such in an earlier post.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Obvious choice is obvious.

*[change vote lycnh St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol wad only mafia would want to lynch me


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol what role blocking a Nexus?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Lol wad only mafia would want to lynch me



^... What? I don't get this sentence.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2011)

1. Mafia buddying a townie member
2. Backpedals when presented with interrogation
3. Insists upon new phase "I knew he was town "
4. Extensive lurking of this thread
5. Refusal to vote lynch St. Lucifer
6. Deflecting and projecting onto me the notion that I'm mafia which should surely be dispelled by now.

You're my top suspect after St. Lucifer, Fireworks 

Also I find it interesting how suddenly conversation stalled in here.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like to discuss mafia game rules during on going games, but no, nexus can't be role blocked unless by a sort of role that targets a group and not a specific player in particular. Every single specific target made on nexus, whether it is a role block, kill, protection or other sort of active ability that requires a specific target will be always redirected.

The only way to counter this is to create a role that says for example, all mafia/town players lose their abilities during the following night phase, and then if there any members with a nexus role in them they will be affected as well since that negate ability didn't require a specific target in order to be activated.


Think of Nexus a bit as an indestructible permanent like Magic The Gathering, if you know what the game is


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. Mafia buddying a townie member
> 2. Backpedals when presented with interrogation
> 3. Insists upon new phase "I knew he was town "
> 4. Extensive lurking of this thread
> ...



I'm on my iPod. Dad took my laptop so I can't say much cuz it's a pain.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2011)

In my game I just had a few abilities that could go through Nexus, an indestructible role wouldn't be very fun


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 1, 2011)

Nexus aren't indestructible though. They never were.


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. Mafia buddying a townie member
> 2. Backpedals when presented with interrogation
> 3. Insists upon new phase "I knew he was town "
> 4. Extensive lurking of this thread
> ...



I'm not mafia. If anything, I'm like the hand of God


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm not mafia. If anything, I'm like the hand of God



Wish I knew what that meant.

At any rate, you're not up for lynch right now. So prepare your defenses for another time, since you're obviously alluding to some kind of power role, I would assume you'd have a means of acquiring or attaining information to use in a case to either:

1) Defend your innocence.
2) Present guilt against another suspect.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Lol what role blocking a Nexus?





I'm horrible, I know.


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm quite confused by this.
> 
> Roleblock? You mean an ability that's to keep me from performing actions? Unless of course, the roleblocks in this game serve as a means to "temporarily turn someone generic", but even then, if I was the nexus, it would be a proper assumption to assume that the roleblock would also be redirected.
> 
> ...



This basically won me right here.

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

We'll see what this lynch yields.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

Claiming he knew mafia targeted WAD is already very suspicious based on tyding's death alone~


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Wasted away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know that it's nobody's fault


----------



## Sajin (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

/in before another Jester


----------



## Toreno (Jun 2, 2011)

This lynch is just too easy...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. lucifer]*


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*
> 
> /in before another Jester



You caught me.

[YOUTUBE]2RtM9VWwAyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)

Toreno said:


> This lynch is just too easy...



This is partly true, although I feel if St.Lucifer wanted too he could make an argument to save himself, why he isn't is peculiar


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

In before St. Lucifer goes boom~


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, that's very very curious. Now change your votes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Give us a good reason other than you not defending yourself, and explain your reasoning as to why you believe I am a nexus.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

We know you're the nexus, why do I have to prove it to the other people?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> We know you're the nexus, why do I have to prove it to the other people?



Interesting.

First of all, your usage of the word "we". 

Secondly, HOW do you know I'm the nexus, if that is even true?

Thirdly, if I was in fact the nexus, don't you think it would be an anti-town maneuver in revealing it, preventing the mafia from potentially friendly firing?

Overall, your behavior has been extremely scummy, and you should reveal your role in its entirety with a case to substantiate it if you even hope this wagon is disarmed.

Going to sleep now, Luci. I'll make you your set tomorrow


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

edit:

I decided that keeping my mouth shut would be a better strategy.

a wall of useless text was here.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 2, 2011)

I role revealed not because I don't want to get killed. In fact, now that town knows what my ability is, they'll know it's beneficial for town to kill me since my ability is so anti town.

Also, Power roles like doctor and vigilante are the ones whom are to forbid to reveal since we don't want mafia targeting them. I couldn't see any risk of this reveal I made aside from me propagating myself as a possible threat for town.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite part of this phase is how WAD wants me to prove it to other people that he's the Nexus.

What's in it for me?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 2, 2011)

Any case that will remove the suspicious off you would be helpful~


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. Luci]*
/bandwagon

i'm against role revealing
hinting too
but thats why we have the power of words


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

:sleepy


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



not the smiley though


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 2, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm on my iPod. Dad took my laptop so I can't say much cuz it's a pain.


Well, this is a blatant lie, for a start. You've been posting just fine in other threads.

*[Vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Chaos (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 2, 2011)

Fireworks is looking suspect but St. Lucifer is our main concern for now.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch St.Lucifer]*


----------



## Toreno (Jun 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST.LUCY]*

I'll ride with this vote even though I feel it's a bit too easy.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 2, 2011)

Just catching up-*[Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch st. Lucifer]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

Having technical problems while playing three games, can't be sure to be very active. Or _if_ things go really bad, might be clean off the internet for a while.


SageMaster said:


> Well done, Zoidberg.
> 
> lol at you guys who voted for him


Yeah mafia acting like he knew better. *[VOTE LYNCH Sagemaster]*



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hm...interesting night phase


Fuck you talking about? Someone just got killed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch St.Lucifer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

lol, luci's bandwagon has been way too easy
mafia blending in?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

I suspect that too. What're the current votes?


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Well, this is a blatant lie, for a start. You've been posting just fine in other threads.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*



Um excuse me, what other threads? When I posted that, it had just happened.

And I dare you to lynch me because when I flip the town that I am, you'll look awfully bad. But I don't have to worry because you're being lynched anyway. So I'll continue to sip my tea. Good day.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

you can get the votes
i'm on my phone


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 2, 2011)

I would but I'm lazy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]
> 
> 
> *





StrawHat4Life said:


> Meh, why not.
> 
> *[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*





Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*
> 
> Tch.





Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch st. lucifer]*





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*
> 
> :sleepy





Chaos said:


> *[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*





Chiba said:


> Just catching up-*[Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*





Grαhf said:


> *[vote lynch st. Lucifer]*





Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch St.Lucifer]*





All of you, sheep. You really have nothing further to add to discussion in this game? Sickening.

I'm not tempted to switch my votes off at this point, because I fully believe Luci to be scum based on his behavior and antics so far. Him not defending himself is ludicrous.

He alluded to being a power role, and says he will not claim because he will surely die by the mafia's hands once discovered? Preposterous. We can arrange protection if that's even remotely true. Even still, if he cannot be successfully protected for whatever reason, then it would >still< be better to have him die in the night phase than waste an entire day phase of scumhunting and discussion simply because he wants to take the cliche strategy of "nah if I reveal I will die", that's incredibly anti-town of him, and only he has himself to blame for landing himself in that position.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I voted for St.Lucy because I'd agreed with your previous assessments. I didn't really have anything to add, so I'm sorry. By the time I came to vote the discussions had been had.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> All of you, sheep. You really have nothing further to add to discussion in this game? Sickening.



:galaxyryoma


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Discussions are never been had until the day phase is over.

Everyone's insight is valuable, not just my own.

If you feel I'm in the wrong for any objective reason, I am willing to listen to reason.

Worst case scenario, if you concur, you should write out a post explaining why you concur. This helps especially if you are town so that people can interpret the sincerity of your words. Dropping with simple votes gives mafia an easy way to blend in with a wagon, whether or not they are saccing their teammate or not.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Discussions are never been had until the day phase is over.
> 
> Everyone's insight is valuable, not just my own.
> 
> ...



But by doing that, there's a chance that other players will read into your statements too deeply and possibly make a case against you, despite you being a sincere townie. 

Sometimes nothing else needs to be said...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Chiba said:


> But by doing that, there's a chance that other players will read into your statements too deeply and possibly make a case against you, despite you being a sincere townie.
> 
> Sometimes nothing else needs to be said...



That's the risk of playing mafia games. That's the risk of the words you use.

For all anyone knows, the person's "read into you" may be exactly right, it's necessary for town acquiring information through discussion.

It is certainly a better alternative than everyone zipping their mouths shut and town not acquiring any information through talking, which is the whole point of day phases.

By your methodology, day phases should all be action-driven suspicion where we all simply cast votes into a ballot without anything to add.

That's stupid. Free ticket for mafia to lurk to victory. The more someone is required to talk, the more likely they'll be caught as scum.

Simple truth.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> That's the risk of playing mafia games. That's the risk of the words you use.
> 
> For all anyone knows, the person's "read into you" may be exactly right, it's necessary for town acquiring information through discussion.
> 
> ...



Ok, but do you expect everyone to have some great wisdom behind each vote they make? It's also part of the game to just go on your instincts. 

My reasoning for this vote is that Luci didn't put up much of a defense..he even seemed to admit being Mafia..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Ok, but do you expect everyone to have some great wisdom behind each vote they make? It's also part of the game to just go on your instincts.
> 
> My reasoning for this vote is that Luci didn't put up much of a defense..he even seemed to admit being Mafia..



See, things are not that hard.

And no, I don't expect great wisdom. But I expect reflection on the reasoning behind peoples' votes, even if it may seem completely redundant.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

if luci is mafia i would advise the vig do nothing
he's more likely to kill a townie with mafia blending in like this


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

He could be a townie. But IDK. Sometimes its hard to read him with the apathy he usually displays towards town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Then he, along with any others, who possess that type of behavior when they're town need to adjust themselves with behavior modification.

It is attitudes like that, that only mislead us and doom us to senseless towning. When you're a town member, you need to contribute and care more about your team. Simple as that.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if luci is mafia i would advise the vig do nothing
> he's more likely to kill a townie with mafia blending in like this



Vigi should kill one of the people that last voted for me. A good % chance they are mafia.

Actually a really good %. I didn't know that pretty much the rest of my team was on my wagon.

But wanting the vigilante to do "nothing?"

That's very scummy of you aiyanah. You're probably independent.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

a call for activity, lol
wad, the activity goes where you go, or where any of the other activity generators go


----------



## Marco (Jun 2, 2011)

A little break from studying. Catching up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

No point in having the vigilante kill you, Lucifer, when you're going to be lynched. At this rate, no one's going to be able to switch their votes in time, a no lynch will occur, and then your team can wtfstomp us in the upcoming night phase. If vigilante wants to do anything, they need to pick another target.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Vigi should kill one of the people that last voted for me. A good % chance they are mafia.
> 
> Actually a really good %. I didn't know that pretty much the rest of my team was on my wagon.
> 
> ...


i'm just advising
the vig doesn't have to listen to a thing i say
fishing out mafia on a massive bandwagon is never easy and if anything it will result in losing a townie to a townie instead of to mafia as is expected


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

WAD has a point. It is rather strange you don't speak Lucy, unless there's s smilie with a zipped mouth. Even if the mafia kills you at night, at least we can use the day to lynch a mafia instead of you.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> lol everime i post a smilie they die


So you reveal your ability?



Fireworks said:


> Also I called Zoid being town. Tsk tried to get the lynch off him.


Yeah cuz ur mafia.

Actually, everyone who didn't vote Sphyer or whomever we lynched yesterday is a mafia. THE POINT OF HIS WHOLE ROLE WAS TO APPEAR AS A MAFIA. Which he did well. So everyone thought he was a mafia, except the real mafia, who thought they could appear townie by not lynching him.  Fail. Someone please make a list of these people.


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Yeah cuz ur mafia.
> 
> Actually, everyone who didn't vote Sphyer or whomever we lynched yesterday is a mafia. THE POINT OF HIS WHOLE ROLE WAS TO APPEAR AS A MAFIA. Which he did well. So everyone thought he was a mafia, except the real mafia, who thought they could appear townie by not lynching him.  Fail. Someone please make a list of these people.



Actually no. I didn't vote for him because I'm a caring human being and felt sympathetic because I was him at one point 


But lol at me being mafia  Besides if that was such a mafia move, why would I have done it? That'd be dumb on my part.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Give it up Fireworks. They've got you good. The lot of us that didn't vote for Zoidberg are on the scummy team.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Give it up Fireworks. They've got you good. The lot of us that didn't vote for Zoidberg are on the scummy team.


That's gonna look bad for your team when you die.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]axrqVfuGHh0[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: I like this version a lot better. Is that bad?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> WAD has a point. It is rather strange you don't speak Lucy, unless there's s smilie with a zipped mouth. Even if the mafia kills you at night, at least we can use the day to lynch a mafia instead of you.
> 
> So you reveal your ability?
> 
> ...


lol
i didn't vote for zoid last phase
does that mean i'm mafia?
thats just bad game logic for mafia to do that
they would rather hide where there are numbers, like on the largest bandwagon
you can keep an eye out on anyone who didn't vote for zoid though


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't go for Zoidberg because it was a dumb vote.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

not voting zoid needs no justification
how interesting that you would feel inclined to justify it anyway


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

Just putting it out there.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I would be cautious of StrawHat4Life if I were town. There is more to him than that silly username


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Would you like to hear my thoughts?


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Say what you have to say.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Lucifer, it's pretty obvious you're mafia. And it's pretty obvious you're deflecting suspicion onto everyone else to either spare or incriminate your teammates. I never know with you. One of these options are bound to be true, however. Judging from the swiftness of the wagon, it's pretty obvious mafia are in on it as well. Are you a sacrifice, Lucifer, for town cred? It seems to me that you are.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

So what's happening ?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol
> i didn't vote for zoid last phase
> does that mean i'm mafia?


Nah, you're just mafia because you're aiyanah.



aiyanah said:


> not voting zoid needs no justification
> how interesting that you would feel inclined to justify it anyway


Badly, i might add.

So you're saying, Strawhat, that Zoidberg did a bad job with his role and just got lucky?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Nah, you're just mafia because you're aiyanah.


hmm
i thought this stigma was long dead
grahf has been mafia way more times than i have
yet he avoids this stigma
wry me? ;_;


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Who knows, Grahf probably upholds the stigma in this game


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know whether to dismiss Grahf as a mafia suspect or confirm it because of how you play.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> hmm
> i thought this stigma was long dead
> grahf has been mafia way more times than i have
> yet he avoids this stigma
> wry me? ;_;


Now you know all there is to know about the crying game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

I am thinking that:

-Fireworks is indeed mafia and so is Grahf

However, I do not believe that as a result "most of the late wagoners" are on his team. I think that is the feint.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

When does this phase end? And where's that vigi?

Platinum is way too chill in this game. Why doesn't anyone point that out?

Also, Fireworks isn't mafia. Don't town her ass.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I am thinking that:
> 
> -Fireworks is indeed mafia and so is Grahf
> 
> However, I do not believe that as a result "most of the late wagoners" are on his team. I think that is the feint.



You lost me. Clarify?


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Edit: list messes up.

I wonder how WAD feels about himself being Nexus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

He has openly accused Grahf and Fireworks in a tongue-in-cheek manner that they are his scumbuddies. But he seemed to hold a serious tone in saying that the latter half of the votes in his wagon consisted of a majority of his scumteam.

The answer to this is simple, we investigate Fireworks overnight. I think St. Lucifer exaggerated that "majority" when they are probably just ducking low. He is trying to lead us on a wild goose chase against the sheeping townies


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> When does this phase end? And where's that vigi?
> 
> Platinum is way too chill in this game. Why doesn't anyone point that out?
> 
> Also, Fireworks isn't mafia. Don't town her ass.



I'm chill in every game .


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen Tangled?

[YOUTUBE]PmPdz4onjYM[/YOUTUBE]

Plat, did Zabuza message you back about why our Nexus'd kill was not janitored?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, Gotcha.



Platinum said:


> I'm *mafia* in every game .



Fixed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Also might as well confirm that yes I am the nexus so townies don't waste actions since mafia has figured it out already.

Fuck you for trying to Night 1 me, now watch as I burn your asses.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

You know, I gave the benefit of the doubt to my team. I thought they would help derail my lynch and I was really hoping they would. Lo and behold they're on the wagon as well.

The only one trying to derail my lynch has been the town nexus.

WAD, no one is gonna attack you again.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Ah, Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.



Coming from you this is pretty hilarious LB .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

And because of that your scumteam is doomed. If only I had this role every game


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

You pretty much do. You've been bulletproof or related every 4/5 games you play.

Us mafia are tired of it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

In b4 Lucifer is somehow another jester.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not the jester. I promise you that. If I were the jester I'd try my best to get lynched day 1, not day 2. See Lifemaker's game where I was the jester. Also, I did poorly as the jester in that game. how the fuck did I get people to believe that I'd gain assassin's abilities if I died is beyond me.

Also, why would a jester know WAD is nexus?

Are you claiming I have awesome scumhunting abilities?

Thanks.

Look at the songs I've posted. Both explain my role. I'm not encouraging this lynch, I was hoping for it to get derailed by my team, but it's too late.

Also, I'm mafia.

Hm.. question though.

*If there was a mafia jester, should he sell out his teammates?*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> You pretty much do. You've been bulletproof or related every 4/5 games you play.
> 
> Us mafia are tired of it.



Hardly. The only game I can recall being hard to kill lately is FATE.

Lately I have been Day/Night 1/2'd nonstop


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

Doesn't jester usually require more than just being killed right off the bat?


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

When I was jester in Lifemaker's game, my requirement was to just get lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Coming from you this is pretty hilarious LB .



Whatever do you mean, Platinum?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Whatever do you mean, Platinum?



Your scum more often than not as well .

Not accusing you of being one in this game mind you, just you accusing someone else of always being mafia was amusing to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Your scum more often than not as well .
> 
> Not accusing you of being one in this game mind you, just you accusing someone else of always being mafia was amusing to me.



Actually, I'm not mafia often enough. And within the last three times I was mafia, I was either day one'd or day two'd.  I'm town far more often than I'd like to be, but whatever. I'm not going to demand certain roles anymore, and just play whatever I'm dealt.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> When I was jester in Lifemaker's game, my requirement was to just get lynched.


That doesn't sound awfully challenging. Xerces and Sarutobi Hiruzen are able to pull that off in every game.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Xerces and Hiruzen don't have the credibility that I do.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Jestering is pretty easy if you know how to do it right.

I was able to get mvp in one webcomics mafia game then intentionally act shady in the next to get lynched when I was a jester on day one. But of course butthole mio had to save me . Still almost got lynched again day two then faget mafia outed me as a jester.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Those jerks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

I was that faget mafia. 

Jester/Miller twist


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Phase should be ending soon... Lets see what happens.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

In case you have some goober ass ability where you disable the abilities of everyone who voted for you or something


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

WAD, you know for sure that a God ability of that caliber would not be allowed in a game like this, lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

No I don't. I'm a nexus with a day announcement ability.  

Who knows what kind of fucked up shit this game has.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

*Incoming Day Phase Updates
*​
I haven't been on so I'm going to do all of the Updates by the time I've received them.
Then I'll finish the Day Phase 

Sorry about that, busy day


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2011)

I love coffee guys.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

In before I am dead.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I was that faget mafia.
> 
> Jester/Miller twist



It was dumb of you guys to out me in the first place.

Me being lynched would of helped you instead of making me attack you with a vengeance .


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kukukuded​*

: Got some work to do

Kukuku was in a hurry so he left his place as fast as he could.

: Hey hey hey!

Kukuku looked behind his back to see the man who had killed Obd during the previous day.

: Oh shit!

He started running

: What the hell...

Sun grabbed his gun and used it to break the window of the front door of a car standing next to him. He sat on the driving seat as fast as he could, found the wheel cables and the car started again.

Quickly the car approached the man on the run who was running for his life.

: Yo!

Kukuku looked to his left and saw the car driving with the same speed as him.

: Jackass, don't you think you can run away from me.

He grabbed his gun, pointed at Kukuku's head and blew his head off.

 *[MAFIA]* - Shark Skin has been killed by Sun​


> *Kukuku*
> *[Recruiter]*
> 
> Kukuku may attempt to recruit 2 target players during the whole game to join the Mafia. This action can still be role blocked and deflected. He can only recruit one player per night phase. Independants can't be Recruited.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn bud. I didn't even mention you. Sun for MVP.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

Good job sunny boy


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

meanwhile...

 (Plot): The Brain-Transplant has been a success!

The two crazy (doctors) shook their hands as to celebrate the success of that surgery.

In the tables two guys had been part of it.

:....

: How do you feel?

: .... 

: Where am I?

The man who had killed himself a couple of hours before was now alive once again.

Radiohead *[MAFIA]* has revived Zoidberg and brought Distracted *[TOWN]* back to the game. He stole his abilities, and Distracted became powerless.​


> *Radiohead*
> *[Copycat]*
> Copycat may revive a Town player during the entire game and gain his abilities. That revived player will lose all his abilities.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)

Umm what the hell just happened


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

Mafia decided to revive the joker and steal his ability.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 2, 2011)

So if we lynch radiohead is it game over?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a bit cheating now isn't it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

LMAO.

Dear God, I think Lucifer just became a jester.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Dear God, I think Lucifer just became a jester.



That's what I'm thinking as well. 

Shit ain't fair...


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> meanwhile...
> 
> (Plot): The Brain-Transplant has been a success!
> 
> ...


What is this? I don't even...

We need to find out who Radiohead is. He must be someone in this phase.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I feel bad for betraying my team.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 2, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Not gonna risk it.


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*
> 
> Not gonna risk it.



I wouldn't be so quick to vote no lynch. We can at least try and figure out who could possibly be radiohead. But there isn't much time in the phase anyway...I'll look back and see if I could find anything.

But Chiba comes to mind. Idk for some reason he didn't strike a good chord with me. I'm referring to his convo with WAD.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Toreno, I know you're mad at me, but not lynching a mafia does not make you look pro town, jester or not. I'm mafia. *[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

His wagon isn't going to turn around this quickly.

Well played, mafia.  Well-fucking-played.


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> His wagon isn't going to turn around this quickly.
> 
> Well played, mafia.  Well-fucking-played.



Guess you're right. This game went fucking fast. Good game Zabuza. Marvelously played mafia.

Since the game is likely over, I don't see the harm in role revealing.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

The time I got the Mafia action for the copycat ability would not be enough to influence the current lynching since I only got it a couple of hours ago. 
The kill action happened much before that around 8 hours ago, so there would be no way for the vigilante to revert his decision as well.

Considering all of that I'll be closing the phase soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Guess you're right. This gay went fucking fast. Good game Zabuza. Marvelously played mafia.
> 
> Since the game is likely over, I don't see the harm in role revealing.



What makes you think the game is likely to be over?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

The game isn't going to be over. It's just one mafia member is sure to win.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer, if he copied distracted, will win the game even though he dies or the mafia loses. Well played St. Lucifer. Well played.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, why the hell do people think the game is gonna end?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Sell out your teammates, Lucifer. You're going to win, help us lynch the rest of them.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

*L*et's *B*e honest. I would never sell them out


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

You can at least be serious now, Lucifer. You've already won.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll close the phase in 12 minutes, just finishing something beforehand.
You guys should also start sending your actions to Sarun Uchiha so he can help with day phase events, otherwise I'll have to delay things a bit like today.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I am honored to be your teammate, LB.

You know our godfather PMed me and told me not to sell you guys out? He begged. I felt really bad, I was like damn... I won't sell him out.

Zabuza, since it wasn't answered in the QT, why didn't out kill get janitored? Was our janitor roleblocked or something?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2011)

You wanted to get lynched from the start, didn't you?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I am honored to be your teammate, LB.
> 
> You know our godfather PMed me and told me not to sell you guys out? He begged. I felt really bad, I was like damn... I won't sell him out.
> 
> Zabuza, since it wasn't answered in the QT, why didn't out kill get janitored? Was our janitor roleblocked or something?



I already answered that to someone you know >.<.


----------



## Fear (Jun 2, 2011)

So wait, mafia have won.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, sorry.

@ Awesome: No, not really. I was honestly afraid I'd get killed by the vigi, and I even said in the QT that the mafia should direct the lynch at me and I'd take it in hopes to save them. 

Oh look, that's actually what happened in this phase.

Take it how you want it .

@ Fear, if I get lynched, I win. Mafia doesn't win with me, only I do. But I'm mafia, why wouldn't you wanna lynch me? Also I just revived town. I'm town (or independent, really) with a mafia title. I've sold out my mafia several times in this phase. It's up to you guys to follow it or not.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

No, just Lucifer. Mafia are still able to lose aside from him.


----------



## Fear (Jun 2, 2011)

I see.

That's a pretty cheap way to win, but oh well.

Of course there's still the Governor to stop it.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I guess, lol. I'd be pretty trolled if that happened. But I'm mafia.. That would be stupid.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd totally forgot the Governor. Please, let him get an action in time.

 Your ploy can still fail! I love this phase, lmfao.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

I would laugh! I wouldn't even be mad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Mafia Jester...

I don't even.

Fuck it. I don't even count jester as winners.

Let me be a jester sometime. 

I'll solo fucking games.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't worry WAD in my game I'll make you jester.

LB check the QT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2011)

Also make me a bulletproof miller.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

Make me Godfather. 

In before that's ruined somehow. Again. For like the fourth time.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

Day Phase 2 has ended

: 

: ....

:  

: Screw this.

Distracted grabbed the black&decker, that was used to open his skull moments before and pierced through Radiohead chest and heart.

 *[MAFIA]* - St. Lucifer has been lynched and killed.
*Since he was the new Jester, St. Lucifer is a winner.*​
And the trolling goes on... 

*Night Phase 2 begins now*
Pm me and Sarun Uchiha with your actions
*NO TALKING ALLOWED*​


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

St.Lucifer playing pro-St.Lucifer

/dead


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2011)

This game has been a laugh so far, just like I wanted it to be.
I'd never guess the Jester would become the funniest Role between all the Roles I've created for this game.
But we will see what happens.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2011)

I missed all the fun.


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Day Phase 2 has ended
> 
> :
> 
> ...



You cunning bastard.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2011)

Why are people still posting?

Is this not the night phase?

Zabuza, enforce your rule >:|


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn, Lucy and the mafia trolled Zoid.

/nightphase


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2011)

Eh, I don't feel trolled. Though now I'm more or less a powerless townie that everyone knows and is more or less expendable. 

I wonder if I can put this to my advantage


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2011)

Zoidberg, you still won iirc, that's how revived jesters work. Can Zabuza confirm this?


----------



## Sajin (Jun 3, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*
> 
> /in before another Jester



Well damn 

/nightphase


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

I FUCKING KNEW HE WAS A JESTER.

/nightphase


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 3, 2011)

Get the fuck outta here. Well guess winning as a jester isn't that simple after all.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 3, 2011)

its fucking nightphase
stop posting

/hypocrisy


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 3, 2011)

Phase will begin in 30minutes/1 hour.
If you haven't sent me your actions you better do so.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm Right on time today.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2011)

end of night phase coming.


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

KK I'm waiting


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2011)

*End of Night 2

Sulk It!


*











***Mafia HQ***

: Looks like the guys are out partying. UUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!

Takes out cell phone from left pocket

!!!: Oh, we are at Sarun's Pub. Sorry for not taking you. Thought you were not interested.
: I'm always interested. Are you drunk?
!!!: That's understatement. We all are wasted from the party after Barcelona schooled Manchester United. However, I'll leave the night for you. Get supplies from Zabuza's if they run out, okay. We are having very much fun! Goodnight!

This scum felt a tinge of sadness for being left alone and great deal of disappointment at the attitude of fellow scums. Sulk started to widen in the face. Scum way is not like this!

The scum takes the to do list. Then peeks into the gun cartridge. Enouh for one kill. Making sure that cleaning materials are taken, our villain heads out. It was a cold and windy night. Our villain protagonist (of this write-up) pulls the tunic closer and sulked.

The target on the list was heavily caffeinated though it appears no coffee in possession when this scum found him/her.  had nonchalant expression on top of it.  pulls out the revolver. 1 bullet is enough. Trigger pulled!

.....Nothing happened!

: Are you looking for this? *bullet in the hand*
: !?
: I was onto you since last night. Don't ask how, why, what, where, when, which. This is how I roll. You have been just revoked!

* countered  from doing anything on night 2.

*
*Night 2 Ends! Start Posting!*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2011)

is scum?

And  is a roleblocker?

Reveal that bitch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 3, 2011)

I would've never thought it was you, Bioness.

*[Vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2011)

LB

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

Too easy.

Who else can we go after on the scumlist?


----------



## Fear (Jun 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]
*
So many people inactive.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends on next night's action results.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch Bioness]*

>Easy?
->Obvious mafia?
-->Vote


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

Thanks LB!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BIONESS]*
Easy dayphase will be easy...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2011)

Kind of lame that the only night action write-up was an attempted kill that got roleblocked though 

Where's da actions


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action!*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuck yeah.

Who is that nasty SK gonna kill? 

(in b4 it's LB )


----------



## Sito (Jun 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BIONESS]*

shoudl have read this phase over the night.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2011)

Why are you guys lynching me, I'm no way Mafia for this

Legendary Beauty if you are a roleblocker than don't you think there is a possibility there are other roleblockers too, not like I have an ability that is roleblockable


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2011)

*Day Action!

Dead Men Tells No Tales!

*











 had received important information.  wasn't the only person who knows about 's identity. He rushes back to station.

: Deputy, Deput......something's not right! Where were the guards?

???: Oh, check the cell. You will also find your Deputy in there too!
: You b@$%*...
???: Save it bro!
: Come at me, bra!
???: Sure!

:Jackal throws away his gun, ??? did the same. But little did the head Cop knew that ??? was hiding a blad between his fingers. With that blade, he was able to surprise the police chief. ??? finishes his adversary via bladejob.

*??? kills SageMaster [], the Cop.

 Jackal
[Cop]
Jackal can investigate a player per night phase and will then know if that player is innocent or guilty.
 *​


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor Jackal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful.

Now we probably to do everything blind


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Bioness]*

It's as obvious as it is LB is


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2011)

I already told you I'm not Mafia, I'm


----------



## Awesome (Jun 3, 2011)

Nobody could guess my role. 

And I'm not  btw


----------



## Fear (Jun 4, 2011)

So the SK killed the Cop and Back-up.

What the fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

In before LB is mislynching so we lynch her next phase so she can activate that "ability" she has or whatever.


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2011)

/dead


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait the day phase started 


Did not receive a pm.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah activity is really killing this game

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

I already revealed and no one wants to counterclaim? Then take your votes off of me. Anyway I am voting for someone who really needs to be lynched JiraiyaTheGallant. 20 post in here and nothing helpful, not to mention the very mafia-like calming of a generic.

*[Vote Lynch ]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

There are a bunch of smileys on NF, you could have just said you're any random one. Waiting for a counter-claim would be fruitless.

You haven't stated what your abilities are, either.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

*Gar*

*[Explosion]*

Gar is the meaning of Epicness.
When there are more Mafia players than Town players, and if there are  more than 5 players alive, Gar will explode and target 3 players at  random. Those Players will be killed. This effect will also affect Gar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Interesting.

So if what you are saying is true, LB is truly trying to arrange herself to get lynched.

Sun should just kill her already


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

I see. Trying to get lynched, LB?


----------



## Fear (Jun 4, 2011)

I see.

Wad, you may have been right about Legendary's true intentions.

That said:
*
[Change vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry guys, sending Day Phase start PM's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

So who shall we lynch instead? Hm...

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

TBH I don't think I've ever acted scummier than this before. I'm even trying to act scummy but nobody is giving a damn. 

*[change vote lynch Sphyer]*

I'm a sheep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe Sun will kill you instead.

I trust in Sun-san's scumdar


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

Sphyer is playing 

*[change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

The only waste might be that he could potentially be modkilled for inactivity


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Just to tell you all LB is not . I am, and I used my ability on her on night one, making her .

For some reason I had found her suspicious, so I decided to stop her activities for a little while, and it seems I was right. I could reveal my abilities if you don't believe I am who I am.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

PM'ed all except ones who was already posting.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, and now due to confirmed mafia:

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

LB bluffing into pretending a lynch benefits her makes sense. 

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

I just can't believe my suspicion of LB was correct though. No hard feelings though, you've really helped me out just by talking to me LB, it's just business.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Toreno (Jun 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*

You're scum because you don't like Jersey Shore.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2011)

I love coffee

Seems some bitch tried to kill me...


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you guys think I should post what my role can do? I mean, it's fairly obvious at this point.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch lb]*
lol lb getting what she wanted last phase


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

lol LB. What a gamble. 

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

What happened to all the activity here. Is everyone sleeping? Timezones. If we  don't communicate mafia gets a free ride in the silence.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

I don't think Tia would risk role revealing just to save Bioness if she's a mafia.. I trust her.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't even care if Bioness is mafia or not, I just know that LB fake role claimed my role, so I'm going off of that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Gar*
> 
> *[Explosion]*
> 
> ...



Soo even if Mafia outnumbered town, they still won't win?
What's the objective of Mafia to win this game?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Also here's my role anyways:

 *NoWorries*

*[Passivity]
*
No Worries will target a player per night phase, and all his active actions will be countered during the following Day and Night Phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What happened to all the activity here. Is everyone sleeping? Timezones. If we  don't communicate mafia gets a free ride in the silence.


thats why role claims to get a lynch going are not advised
there's no point in arguing those if your mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 4, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LB]*


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Confirmed mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I'm glad to have helped, since I chose LB off a hunch. Well now I'm off, I'll see what developments happen in the morning.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

It is the morning, for me anyway.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 4, 2011)

Reasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningreasoningalmost confirmed mafia.

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Happy now, WAD?


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*

Feels good mang.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

we dont have a day vig and lb wants to be lynched
is this a good move or not?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Is there going to be a new jester every single time the previous jester dies?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2011)

I only made one jester for this game don't worry  
Some people just decided to abuse that role.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

my concern's are not about a jester
just about lb wanting to get lynched


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Fear said:


> I see.
> 
> Wad, you may have been right about Legendary's true intentions.
> 
> ...


 
Explain?  This makes no sense


*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

:/
*[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> my concern's are not about a jester
> just about lb wanting to get lynched



This is what I was thinking. And I just find it strange how everyone is so willing...

*[Vote No Lynch] *

I'll second you on this.

*@Tia* What role did LB claim that you have?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch awesome]*
he's apparently trying to act scummy
k
lynch granted


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This is what I was thinking. And I just find it strange how everyone is so willing...



I don't find it at all strange that people are willing to lynch LB. It's more strange that anyone would be unwilling to lynch her.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I don't find it at all strange that people are willing to lynch LB. It's more strange that anyone would be unwilling to lynch her.
> 
> *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*



Why would it be weird not to lynch her? What exactly has she done besides requesting a lynch? If it doesn't benefit town, I won't do it. And how are we just supposed to believe her like that? I'm not buying it and I stand by my decision.

Edit: I just looked at Tia's post which I somehow skipped over

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]* now it makes sense


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you even read the previous pages?

Edit: You two are actually acting a little like mafia members who know that she is part of the town, and it's as though you're trying to avoid lynching her just so that you can say "I told you so" afterwards.

Although I'm not entirely convinced of that.

Edit again: So you're voting for her again. Ok.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah but I skipped Tia's post somehow


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

there are lessons to be learned when lynching people who want to be lynched


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> there are lessons to be learned when lynching people who want to be lynched



There are lessons to be learned when LB is employing obvious reverse psychology.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, She fake role claimed and asked to be lynched last phase..
*
[Vote Lynch LB]*

But I'd still like to hear her side of this.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Nice job Tia.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Fear (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I wonder who Sun will choose to kill


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll bite.

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

I provide you the fruits of my labour, expose my identity to mafia, and then you guys buy one word from Tia.  Fucking useless sheep.



Chiba said:


> Ok, She fake role claimed and asked to be lynched last phase..
> *
> [Vote Lynch LB]*
> 
> But I'd still like to hear her side of this.



It's fairly simple. Bioness was a random guess. IIRC, he replaced in someone and I took his use of "" after saying "Hai guys" to mean something, as this is an NF smilies mafia game -- you can never be too sure. It would be like a role-claim, and I didn't believe it at all. No one would role-claim right off the bat.

As such, I sent in an order to role-block him from performing anything. As you can see from the right-up, my hunch was right. Tia's defending Bioness while claiming I'm claiming her role, which would obviously provide her lee-way to claim it was a mistake when I do turn up town, but she'll be getting lynched regardless as it's role-claiming. I don't think she thought it through in its entirety.

The lynch me bid was in an effort to buy the rest of you all's trust, so I wouldn't be targeted nor lynched, and thus be able to role-block effectively as I see fit. As WAD can vouch, I have a knack for role-blocking key people at key points -- I role-blocked Buto in the Durarara game, and he was mafia, but was killed by the Vigilante same night. 

But if town's going to be swayed by a single post of hers, then I've no intention of helping you any further. Vigilante should kill me, and then town should proceed to lynch Bioness (and subsequently Tia). Whether you think it's reverse psychology or not, the fact remains that Bioness is mafia, and Tia is confirmed mafia for counter-claiming my role.

That's all there is to be said on the subject. Act on it or town. I don't care.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Bioness]*

So, according to that wall of text, if Bioness is mafia Tia probably is too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

The thing is LB, you had stated you WANTED to be lynched in Day 1.

So, your annoyed response to this seems fake. You either genuinely had a role that would benefit from said lynch (if you are a simple roleblocker, I doubt that's true) or you were mafia employing reverse psychology (the current theory).

Perhaps the vigilante should get at you, but I don't know if we can scramble out votes in time depending on when sarun or Zabuza would do the update (stupid majority rule). Although take note that if you are indeed innocent, we will be getting two mafias for the price of one townie, as you said.

A worthy trade.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

WAD, I take risks. I had to genuinely act like I would benefit from a lynch, so I wouldn't get lynched. I even threw in a line about my being killed benefitted me just as more. What does this result in?

Townies not towning me, and mafia not targetting me. Perfect position to act covertly.

We're capable of getting two mafia for one townie, but we're able to keep said townie if we just have a little faith and allow me to continue to work my magic. I hardly think it's fair I expose two members, and then am immediately killed off to verify the validity of my words.

But this is a game, and I'm here to help town win. Do whatever you want.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Fine. I believe you. I enjoy your presence in mafia games.

*[Change Vote Lynch Bioness]*

If you're lying, you'll be dead soon anyways.

I suggest we have the vigilante target Tia, if she flips  then the lynch goes right back onto LB.

Really hope this isn't some kind of cheap delay tactic by mafia. I hate when they just prolong the game for their inevitable loss.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Fine. I believe you. I enjoy your presence in mafia games.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Bioness]*
> 
> ...



Why'd you flip opinions so quickly?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I don't believe a word of it.



You never do.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

LB is obvious mafia, really. She would hardly say she's useless and backpedal as a townie, and the Bioness vote was obviously an attempt to wagon someone random before she could get wagoned herself.

Besides, if Tia is lying, we get 2 confirmed mafia members if LB flips town (which is why it would be retarded for Tia to counterclaim LB). But she most definitely won't. I also suspect Awesome now, and especially WAD who is nearly guaranteed to be mafia if LB is, imo.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You never do.


Because you are a pathological liar.

Hello, Cause! Meet Effect.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Because you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Hello, Cause! Meet Effect.



 Pathological liar? Such flattery.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Pathological liar? Such flattery.



You changed what you said


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

Hm                     ?


----------



## Toreno (Jun 4, 2011)

Meh, I'm not gonna buy it yet...


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

It's funny because I read your post and then when I checked back in, it was different.

First you said something along the lines of if you were a pathological liar, you'd be raping these games 24/7 and then how you'd be pretty good at that or something.

Now you have your comment as something about flattery.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

Entirely up to you. I've done my part and have drawn out two mafia members. It's up to the rest of you to act on it.

Edit: Yeah, I decided to keep it short and simple.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2011)

*Incoming Day Phase Update
*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

This ought to be good.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

I better not die.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

Some action.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why'd you flip opinions so quickly?



Because I like LB. I want to give her mercy, we'll nail some mafias to the wall easily regardless of what happens.



Sajin said:


> LB is obvious mafia, really. She would hardly say she's useless and backpedal as a townie, and the Bioness vote was obviously an attempt to wagon someone random before she could get wagoned herself.
> 
> Besides, if Tia is lying, we get 2 confirmed mafia members if LB flips town (which is why it would be retarded for Tia to counterclaim LB). But she most definitely won't. I also suspect Awesome now, and especially WAD who is nearly guaranteed to be mafia if LB is, imo.



lol what?

So LB if she was scum, who tried to wagon me on Day 1, along with Mei Lin, and others early on in the game, as well as my pushing of St. Lucifer who bitterly disclosed his irritation for me being a nexus and thus them failing their intended target on Night 1 points to my being mafia? 

Nah Sajin, I think it is you who is the one who is mafia.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Because I like LB. I want to give her mercy, we'll nail some mafias to the wall easily regardless of what happens.


 
Hahahahahaha when have you ever taken a stance like that? I'm not buying it really. But we'll see what happens with this action.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Hahahahahaha when have you ever taken a stance like that?



Plenty of times.

Why are you and Sajin so eager to insist I'm mafia when it's quite clear I'm town?


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Plenty of times.
> 
> Why are you and Sajin so eager to insist I'm mafia when it's quite clear I'm town?



Maybe because your behavior is abnormal. Even what you said is abnormal for you at least. What you had said is reminiscent of how you and LB interacted in my mafia game.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> So LB if she was scum, who tried to wagon me on Day 1, along with Mei Lin, and others early on in the game, as well as my pushing of St. Lucifer who bitterly disclosed his irritation for me being a nexus and thus them failing their intended target on Night 1 points to my being mafia?
> 
> Nah Sajin, I think it is you who is the one who is mafia.



LB isn't always concerned about winning, we all know she can troll for her own enjoyment even if it goes against her team's goals. As for Mei Lin, the wagon on you was already too large at that point.

The way you're accusing me (and Fireworks, if I read your last post right) instead only solidifies my suspicions further, we'll see who's mafia when LB flips scum which she almost definitely will.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

How is my behavior abnormal?

I'm just being biased.

Logically, the right thing to do (without a vigilante action to validate are doubts/suspicions) is to lynch LB, and if she is in fact innocent and not , then we have TWO mafias lined up for us. Bioness and Tia Halibel.

However, I'm letting my emotions rule me here, because I like LB and want her to keep playing in the small chance she is town (which will be confirmed soon anyways I figure). She helps generate activity and is generally a fun person. If Tia or Bioness are indeed who they say they are, no problems. LB will definitely die.

This action is probably going to clear that up anyways.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How is my behavior abnormal?
> 
> I'm just being biased.
> 
> ...



She was mafia.

I wasn't fooled at all.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2011)

*What goes around comes around*​
Tomasulk rushed through the office door.

 :We're in trouble, we're in trouble, we're in trouble!

???: Hey calm down. What the hell happened to you?

: They've found me man! They know who I am now. They're coming after me!

???What?!..

: What am I going to do?! Help me man!

???:What do you want me to do?

: I don't know. Do something!

???: We have to talk with the boss fir--

*Someone knocked at the door.*

: Oh man it's them!

???: Who is there?

The door broke as Sun walked in.

: Oh there you are!

:Wait a minute! I can explain

:What? You kill my people and then you want to explain shit to me? Well then, fuck you!

He pulled the trigger and Tomasulk head exploded. He tried to do the same to the other person who was in the room, but the guy had already broke through the window and escaped.

amn!

Tomasulk *[MAFIA]* - LegendaryBeauty has been killed by Sun​


> *Tomasulk
> **[Drunk Cop]*
> Tomasulk will search around for the other player roles.
> He will investigate a player every night phase.
> The results may also be random.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty sure WAD was confirmed as the Nexus once St. Lucifer, who stated such, flipped mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> LB isn't always concerned about winning, we all know she can troll for her own enjoyment even if it goes against her team's goals. As for Mei Lin, the wagon on you was already too large at that point.
> 
> The way you're accusing me (and Fireworks, if I read your last post right) instead only solidifies my suspicions further, we'll see who's mafia when LB flips scum which she almost definitely will.



Completely ignoring my point about St. Lucifer's statement of bitterness where the mafia attempted to kill me overnight only for it to hit the random target Thedyingbreed, confirming my nexus status.

How convenient.

Also, you seem to be vouching for Fireworks's innocence, or seem to be rather sure of it the way your words read.

Curious.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

This was fun. Loling at the bandwagon that formed on Bioness when I claimed Tia's role. Foolish sheep.

/dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

And I gave you the benefit of the doubt, LB 

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*

I think you scumslipped pretty hard there.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This was fun. Loling at the bandwagon that formed on Bioness when I claimed Tia's role. Foolish sheep.
> 
> /dead



It was a pleasure having you in my game


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sajin]*

Gut feeling LB was lying, but I couldn't be bothered to have walls of text attack me.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

You are quite a talent, LB.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh yeah she is


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Completely ignoring my point about St. Lucifer's statement of bitterness where the mafia attempted to kill me overnight only for it to hit the random target Thedyingbreed, confirming my nexus status.
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> ...



I don't even remember what it was, but even if there was a "statement of bitterness", considering that St. Lucifer was a Jester who wanted to set himself up for a lynch, it could easily be a strategy which "confirms" your Nexus status.

Also, being a Nexus and having a daytalk ability is... weird. It's really pointless for a role to have something like that. I guess I'll *[Vote lynch WhatADrag] *because it's impossible for someone like you to buy a shitty defense LB offered (no offense).

Also, Awesome who quickly switched from LB after seeing her post wagons me. HOW SURPRISING.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

I think we should investigate Sajin before trying to lynch him, if we still have a cop.

Awesome is more suspicious to me. He was too easily swayed by LB's "wall of text", as he called it, which, in a way, implies that he didn't actually read it, or at least that he considered it somewhat excessive.

Being swayed so easily, so quickly, by something he didn't really seem to have done more than skim over, seems odd.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to play some LoL now for a bit. If you have anything to ask, ask Sarun


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome and WAD are both obvious scum.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally. I was wondering how long it would take someone to say I'm scum. I've been trying to act like scum this whole game, aside from most of phase 1. In most other games I would be bandwagoned immediately. I am disappoint at town for not even being suspicious of me until recently.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't even remember what it was, but even if there was a "statement of bitterness", considering that St. Lucifer was a Jester who wanted to set himself up for a lynch, it could easily be a strategy which "confirms" your Nexus status.
> 
> Also, being a Nexus and having a daytalk ability is... weird. It's really pointless for a role to have something like that. I guess I'll *[Vote lynch WhatADrag] *because it's impossible for someone like you to buy a shitty defense LB offered (no offense).
> 
> Also, Awesome who quickly switched from LB after seeing her post wagons me. HOW SURPRISING.





> Also, being a Nexus and having a daytalk ability is... weird. It's really pointless for a role to have something like that.



As weird as a reviver/copycat or any of the other fucked up crazy roles in this game? 

And you're going to tell me that "Thedyingbreed" seemed like a logical choice for a Night 1 kill by the mafia?

LB's defense indeed was shitty, and I let my emotions get the better of me in the hopes she wasn't mafia, especially after she had convinced me earlier in the game when I was grilling her.

And now that you've addressed my St. Lucifer point that you previously ignored, can you please explain why you believe Fireworks to be town? That's something else you ignored.

Seems like a scumslip on your part for covering for your scumbuddy.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 4, 2011)

We don't have anymore cops. Unless their paranoid, since we lost both cops earlier.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Finally. I was wondering how long it would take someone to say I'm scum. I've been trying to act like scum this whole game, aside from most of phase 1. In most other games I would be bandwagoned immediately. I am disappoint at town for not even being suspicious of me until recently.



I believe I know why you've been acting shady on purpose.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually have no other motive besides seeing who would call me out on it. I actually find it suspicious you haven't even said anything about until Sajin mentioned it. 

And no, I read the whole thing. 
You read my post wrong. I meant it that I didn't want walls of text attacking me for saying she's mafia.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch Sajin]*
> 
> Gut feeling LB was lying, but I couldn't be bothered to have walls of text attack me.


So you actually confirm that your vote was swayed by a defence that you couldn't be bothered reading.

I thought so.

*[Vote lynch Awesome]

*


Awesome said:


> Finally. I was wondering how long it would take  someone to say I'm scum. I've been trying to act like scum this whole  game, aside from most of phase 1. In most other games I would be  bandwagoned immediately. I am disappoint at town for not even being  suspicious of me until recently.



And now this...


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Toreno said:


> We don't have anymore cops. Unless their paranoid, since we lost both cops earlier.



Well until then, we're lost in the dark and can't do anything. It's up the reviver to bring them back to life. Assuming there is one, I'd think it'd be incredibly silly not to have one. Besidse most games I've played in has had one. It's pratically mandatory.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I believe I know why you've been acting shady on purpose.


Do you care to share with the rest of the class? What is he doing?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I actually have no other motive besides seeing who would call me out on it. I actually find it suspicious you haven't even said anything about until Sajin mentioned it.



Quite frankly, I believe you're  by the way your activity in this thread has lined up with his actions.

It's also somewhat standard for powerful town roles like vigilantes to either lay low or act scummy (since a vigilante can't kill the vigilante, since it is him) so that mafia leaves them alone in order to garner suspicion.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking through the role's revealed so far and I'm wondering if it's possible that the Mafia converter, converted someone during the phases he was alive? 

Just something I was thinking about.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not 

But it is weird how my activity lines up with his actions though. I think I've hinted a grand total of one time this whole thread.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

so lb died
k, leaving my vote on awesome


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Quite frankly, I believe you're  by the way your activity in this thread has lined up with his actions.



Now I'm wondering why you would point that out, if you believed it.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

To WAD.

Copycat/reviver is a logical role. It simply makes it more balanced than if it just took an ability from a deadman. However, being a Nexus and being able to daytalk serves little purpose since you wouldnt know who attacked you. Thedyingbreed could be killed at random to set this up, or there can be another nexus in the game who didnt reveal, or a mafioso was bus driven, etc etc.

Now, your emotions excuse is meaningless. Anyone who actually paid attention to the situation would realize that LB's defense was weak, yet you changed your vote quickly and so did Awesome... And now you're both wagoning me, both times following each other after a few minutes. How coincidental. 
I'm pretty sure Fireworks is town judging by her interaction with LB, and as many people know, I never actually defend my teammates unless I'm extremely desperate which I'm obviously not at this point in the game. You're shifting focus to those who realized your vote changes are weird and that LB is obvscum as opposed to those who changed their votes... Why do I find that funny? 

If I get killed or town somehow derps hard enough to lynch me, go after Awesome and WAD and you'll still be well-off. I don't like walking in circles around obvious things so I won't be wasting countless pages on arguing.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch WAD]*



Not sheeping anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm not
> 
> But it is weird how my activity lines up with his actions though. I think I've hinted a grand total of one time this whole thread.



Interesting. At your role or at your smiley?



Shima Tetsuo said:


> Now I'm wondering why you would point that out, if you believed it.



Who knows? Maybe I was fishing to see if it was true, and possibly arrange doctor protection overnight. Or maybe I didn't believe it, and wanted to see what he said regardless.

I'm sticking with Sajin here, though.

Blatantly ignoring many points I bring up in my interrogation of him.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*[change vote no lynch]*

I've hinted at both, actually.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

i should read up on what happened but i'm lazy


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Tempted to role reveal. Don't know if I should wait though...I'll wait towards the end of the phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> To WAD.
> 
> Copycat/reviver is a logical role. It simply makes it more balanced than if it just took an ability from a deadman. However, being a Nexus and being able to daytalk serves little purpose since you wouldnt know who attacked you. Thedyingbreed could be killed at random to set this up, or there can be another nexus in the game who didnt reveal, or a mafioso was bus driven, etc etc.



Like I said, I found it strange too. But the proof is there. I'm a nexus with day talk.

And you're saying that the night one kill was a "mafia ploy" to clear me? Really? Such a random target like Thedyingbreed? How convoluted is that plan?



> Now, your emotions excuse is meaningless. Anyone who actually paid attention to the situation would realize that LB's defense was weak, yet you changed your vote quickly and so did Awesome... And now you're both wagoning me, both times following each other after a few minutes. How coincidental.



I can't speak for Awesome, as now my Sun read is gone from his denial of it (or maybe he's denying it so he doesn't attract the mafia suspicion he was about to gain and still might have if he's not scum), but my motives were clear. I wanted to see if a day vigilante could clear up the whole situation. Realize and remember if we reached a majority, the phase would have ended instantly (possibly before the vigilante even got to perform a kill).



> I'm pretty sure Fireworks is town judging by her interaction with LB, and as many people know, I never actually defend my teammates unless I'm extremely desperate which I'm obviously not at this point in the game. You're shifting focus to those who realized your vote changes are weird and that LB is obvscum as opposed to those who changed their votes... Why do I find that funny?



So by Fireworks's interactions with LB, she's town. But by my own, when I was attempting to persecute LB for the first two phases (as well as having mafia members wagon me initially as well as have St. Lucifer himself confirm my being a nexus when I hadn't alluded to such a role?

No Sajin, just no. I do find your innocence more believable and am more inclined to believe Awesome's guilty, but your case against me is fucking broken.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

I do find it odd that St Lucifer and LegendaryBeauty _both_ tried to confirm your status as a nexus before dying.

If that was the case, it seems like they would typically try their best to deny it, and get you lynched, not confirm it so that you don't. Or perhaps that's an attempt at reverse psychology.

Sajin did seem a little too sure that LB would be mafia, but it was quite obvious that she probably would be. 

I'm not sure about Awesome's defence, it doesn't seem like he has really attempted to defend himself at all. He has simply accepted that he has been acting like a mafia member, but can't seem to provide a real reason to explain why.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

My real reason was to see who would ignore me and who wouldn't. The other reason was because I was bored and wanted a reason to defend myself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I do find it odd that St Lucifer and LegendaryBeauty _both_ tried to confirm your status as a nexus before dying.
> 
> If that was the case, it seems like they would typically try their best to deny it, and get you lynched, not confirm it so that you don't. Or perhaps that's an attempt at reverse psychology.
> 
> ...



I have to say, I am impressed with your mafia playing abilities given your somewhat "infamous" reputation.

I can assure you thought that I'm not scum. That much should be pretty much obvious to all except crazy conspiracy theorists.



Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> 
> 
> Not sheeping anymore.



How is that not sheeping? 

You know what, I think you're the one who has employed massive reverse psychology in this game.

*[Change Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually, I have. Whenever I followed you or LB, you didn't say anything about my scum behavior. Now that I vote you, you suddenly think I'm mafia. Obvious scum. You took the bait and fell for it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Actually, I have. Whenever I followed you or LB, you didn't say anything about my scum behavior. Now that I vote you, you suddenly think I'm mafia. Obvious scum. You took the bait and fell for it.



You've been following people all game, like I already stated, I thought you were acting scummy for a very specific reason. Because, who the fuck would act so scummy when they're scum?

You state that you're not gonna sheep anymore, then you proceed to sheep, right after I defend myself against such a ludicrous concept of me being scum.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

^Scum distancing from each other

Note Awesome's weird vote pattern, by the way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes Sajin, keep ignoring more and more the obvious reasoning why I'm not scum.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

confirm wad as a nexus by playing 2 rounds of nexus roulette
if he's a mafia nexus then we'll find out later when we're down to 1 or 2 mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Not a mafia nexus.

Is everyone conveniently ignoring the part where Thedyingbreed died in my place as a result of mafia's night kill?

I'm sure if there was an elaborate ploy set-up to where my alleged scumbuddies wanted to clear me from suspicion, they'd kill a much more prominent mafia player and then say "STUPID WAD U NEXUS" rather than kill someone so inconsequential.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't believe she made you guys believe that I could have been mafia, I posted my role and everything. The thing I'm so shocked about is that I actually guessed correctly on LB in that original hunch I got. 

I'm thinking to vote WAD but for now I'm not convinced totally so:

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Also I'm surly going to be killed or roleblocked this night phase, but oh well, unless someone wants to protect me or not then whatever. 

Also I think this confirms Bioness as town. Especially due to the fact that LB wanted Bioness to fall, which may mean he's a strong town role.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually, that defense is good. The mafia had to have attacked a nexus in that case. 

*[change vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]
*
Only a mafia would know for sure LB is lying, similar to how St. Lucifer knew LB was scum and saying that it was great being mafia buddies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> confirm wad as a nexus by playing 2 rounds of nexus roulette
> if he's a mafia nexus then we'll find out later when we're down to 1 or 2 mafia



And when exactly would we know when we're down to 1 or 2 mafia with a hidden role list? 

Already setting me up to die.

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree that aiyanah has been acting quite bizarrely.



Awesome said:


> Actually, that defense is good. The mafia had to have attacked a nexus in that case.
> 
> *[change vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]
> *
> Only a mafia would know for sure LB is lying, similar to how St. Lucifer knew LB was scum and saying that it was great being mafia buddies.



This is a fairly obvious desperation vote against your accuser, and you still haven't made any attempt to explain your behaviour.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

Just a hunch.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I agree that aiyanah has been acting quite bizarrely.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fairly obvious desperation vote against your accuser, and you still haven't made any attempt to explain your behaviour.





Awesome said:


> My real reason was to see who would ignore me and who wouldn't. The other reason was because I was bored and wanted a reason to defend myself.



I'm pretty sure I did.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

Whatever, if the Nexus claim scares you guys enough not to vote for WAD, lets lynch another obvious scum. *[Change vote lynch Awesome]* But honestly, there is nearly no way WAD is town at this point. His role claim is weird, his gameplay is weird, the mafia behavior around him is weird. Using St. Lucifer's "slip" as confirmation of being a town nexus? Seriously?

Also, seeing how WAD was nearly lynched on day one despite the claim would probably make one think mafia would investigate him first before attacking, but nooo, he says they totally attacked him. Well, if Awesome's mafia flip (which is nearly bound to happen) won't make WAD's allegiance obvious, nothing ever will.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Arghhhhh...we need to arrange our suspects in highest order of suspicion, and then proceed with the numero uno lynch. This game requires majority votes so we can't scatter fuck them.

I believe Shima Tetsuo to be town, I don't have much of a meta on him, but his words seem 100% sincere, so if he's scum, then he's fooled me with his act.

I also happen to think LB would have been more spiteful towards his accusations on him and implied he was scum himself if that was the case.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm pretty sure I did.


I meant an explanation which _wasn't_ the weakest kind of bullshit that I have ever heard.

Unfortunately "I was bored and wanted to see who would suspect me" fails to meet my criteria.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually, that is completely honest.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Can I role reveal now? :33

edit: lol timewarp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Whatever, if the Nexus claim scares you guys enough not to vote for WAD, lets lynch another obvious scum. *[Change vote lynch Awesome]* But honestly, there is nearly no way WAD is town at this point. His role claim is weird, his gameplay is weird, the mafia behavior around him is weird. Using St. Lucifer's "slip" as confirmation of being a town nexus? Seriously?
> 
> Also, seeing how WAD was nearly lynched on day one despite the claim would probably make one think mafia would investigate him first before attacking, but nooo, he says they totally attacked him. Well, if Awesome's mafia flip (which is nearly bound to happen) won't make WAD's allegiance obvious, nothing ever will.



Still. Ignoring. My. Points.

Amazing.

Fucking amazing.

And if it isn't such a mafia cliche to say "If X flips scum/innocent, you're next!" then I don't know what is.

*[Change Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> And when exactly would we know when we're down to 1 or 2 mafia with a hidden role list?
> 
> Already setting me up to die.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


expected mafia:town ratio's
couldn't give a darn if i get lynched
not hinting at my role now that mafia lost their cop


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure WAD, it is my masterplan to sacrifice LB (though she was a goner anyway I suppose), Awesome and myself just to take the town nexus out of the game. I thought I was doing brilliantly but you saw right through me, Kubos to you.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

No Kubo for me?


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe I missed something, but what the fuck is a nexus?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Sure WAD, it is my masterplan to sacrifice LB (though she was a goner anyway I suppose), Awesome and myself just to take the town nexus out of the game. I thought I was doing brilliantly but you saw right through me, Kubos to you.



Yes, it's obnoxious when someone accuses you of a contrived and convoluted plan that cripples your alleged team yet obviously doesn't clear you of suspicion, isn't it?


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

I welcome all the suspicion I can hold as long as you two proceed to the gallows.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll role reveal after one more vote on me


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Maybe I missed something, but what the fuck is a nexus?


It's like a bug, but, it has more legs. You know, like spiders or scorpions.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*

EDIT: @Shima oh...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I welcome all the suspicion I can hold as long as you two proceed to the gallows.



I'm not scum.

So I don't know what to tell you. I'm really hoping you're scum yourself Sajin, because you keep ignoring all the fine points I'm making in my defense, which is an easy one to argue since it's sincere.

I expect better caliber of play from you if you're town, even if you're inactifagging recently.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

read the roles on mafia scum if you want to know what a nexus is


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*  Sadface*
The main Character of this game. He lost his coffee and he will now depart on the grand quest to find the stolen cup of coffee and its recipe.

*[Immunity]
*
He can survive both first kill or lynch attempts. 

*[Research]*

After all the Mafiosos are dead, and the Thief hasn't been killed yet, he can investigate a player per Night and per Day Phase and find if he/she is holding the Coffee. If he finds him/her, the Town will automatically win.

In other words, completely useless unless all mafia are dead. I'm practically generic as long as mafia is still alive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm actually inclined to believe that role reveal. It makes sense.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I love  I feel so bad for him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch StrawHat4Lyfe]*

Great mod, bad mafia player.

His votes all game have been sketchy as fuck.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm not ...



I actually role revealed on the first post.

edit: my first post. WAD beat me on the first post.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

So now where the fuck do we go from now?

Sajin? aiyanah? Strawhat4Lyfe? Sphyer?

No other means of acquiring information anymore.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

It seems I've caused quite a stir and left town with no leads.



This is amusing me. Continue, please.

/no more posting


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch aiyanah]*

Wanting to play "nexus roulette" was the icing on the cake of his strange behaviour. It would render the vigilante essentially useless.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I gotta go out for a bit.

I hope we can come to a consensus by the time I'm back. Any of those 4 are good, in my opinion.

aiyanah's behavior has been scummy throughout and his "I don't care if I get lynched" attitude seems defeatist as his mafia members keep dropping like flies.

But I'll give myself a break now to gain some perspective and see where we're at when I return.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay, Awesome is most definitely saying the truth, even though I hate to admit it. 

*[Change vote lynch WhatADrag]*

Even if Awesome bought LB's defense, I heavily doubt WAD would. If I'm wrong, well, derp, even though I still don't see how.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

SH4L's votes have been scummy and St. Lucifer pointed him out like LB. I think there's a high chance he's mafia.

*[vote lynch SH4L]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It seems I've caused quite a stir and left town with no leads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol this 
inb4 i get lynched

maybe the penny will drop next phase that its just townies arguing with townies right now

wont be role revealing
deal with it


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch StrawHat4Lyfe]*

Mods are always sketchy in these games. What will SH4L say?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SH4L]*

Be quiet LB, you dead.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch StrawHat4Lyfe]

*just finished reading the pages, and was shaken when people started to vote me again, looks like it's all fine now


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

No worries Bioness. Your lucky I targeted LB, or else you'd probably be lynched right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I have some new thoughts I want to share but I am on my phone at the moment, will post soon when I am home


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch StrawHat4Lyfe]*

looking forward to what you have to say WAD.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm wondering as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

get a list of the barely active people itt lol


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

^  **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay, going by LB's dead post, it's quite clear we're probably all townies going at each other's throats in this day phase so far for the most part. 

She also mentioned off-handedly in another game to Tia that because her team is so inactive, she had to perform the faction kill herself (probably making the decision herself). Think about it, does that fit the profile out of any players? Me especially? Has anyone here actually been on a mafia team with me? Do you think I'd let inactivity slide? 

For that reason, I'm inclined to think that almost everyone here is basically innocent. aiyanah is a wildcard since he's gone inactive lately, but it's entirely possible he's just overall apathetic instead of being malicious scum.

SH4L is a good enough bet for now even though we won't be able to apply much pressure to him, but my top three suspects after this phase that we should lean on and get to talk if possible are: Grahf, Platinum, Sphyer - as they all have a tendency to just lay back and watch town go after each other like noworries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

That being said, anyone up for modkill? A lot of people have been dodgy on post activity.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

It's amazing how some of you are so easily manipulated, that or you're obviously mafia (*cough* WAD). I'll just say this and let the chips fall where they may, lynching me would be a waste of your time. I suggest you spend it on players who have been suspiciously erratic this entire game such as WAD and Awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I'm most certainly town and Awesome has one of the most legit role reveals I've seen thus far, SH4L, if he's making that up he deserves an Oscar or Creativity of the Year award.

Although I am starting to think that you've just had bad suspicions, not particularly clued in because of inactivity, and by your latest defense, sincere in being towned.

Okay. I'll buy it.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Let me see if I can scrounge up a better suspect guys, as fucked up as it sounds, inactifags are our best bets. Hate mafia teams such as these.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

generic mafia defense if ever i saw one


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2011)

This game is tough to play since I can't see smilies on my phone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Nah. I think if SH4L was genuinely caught as mafia, he'd just give up with some sort of "I'm a mod, I have work to do, good for them" mentality.

I dislike Sphyer's general inactivity, but he's stated to us outside of NF that he's quitting mafia games...so who knows if he'll be modkilled/replaced. Platinum has actually posted quite a bit in this game, so I'm thinking he's town as this is not part of his mafia meta. Grahf is one I'd like to consider, but I'm afraid I'm influenced by him having the stigma of being mafia, I don't know if it would be biased to pursue him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Hiruzen is in this game? Didn't even notice

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

If you check his posting history, he's mad suspect too.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

sh4l, please screencap all the lurkers itt
inb4 they leave


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't fall for such an obvious ruse people. 

This quote perfectly sums up everything so far...


Sajin said:


> Whatever, if the Nexus claim scares you guys enough not to vote for WAD, lets lynch another obvious scum. *[Change vote lynch Awesome]* But honestly, there is nearly no way WAD is town at this point. His role claim is weird, his gameplay is weird, the mafia behavior around him is weird. Using St. Lucifer's "slip" as confirmation of being a town nexus? Seriously?
> 
> Also, seeing how WAD was nearly lynched on day one despite the claim would probably make one think mafia would investigate him first before attacking, but nooo, he says they totally attacked him. Well, if Awesome's mafia flip (which is nearly bound to happen) won't make WAD's allegiance obvious, nothing ever will.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't even know how me being a nexus that was attacked by the mafia on Night 1 and redirected to Thedyingbreed is even remotely challenge-able.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Of course, you can confirm my role by having sun attack me or lynching me, but only a mafia would want to lynch me because it would waste a town phase. Only more reason to lynch you, SH4L. Your defense is extremely subpar as well.

And WAD, it really isn't. That's why I decided it was a bad lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch StrawHat4Lyfe]*

Really don't see anyone else being lynched at this point. Maybe he is in fact mafia, I haven't been very hot lately :/


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

@WAD: You've been all over the place this entire game. I really don't trust anything you have to say.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Strawhat4Life]*

Weak, weak defense. Voting pattern is.

Well this looks good. Vote
Might as well. Vote
Sure why not. Vote

Finding it pretty hard to fly under th radar at this rate.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Still alive at this point? Should have been day one'd.

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

pressure hiruzen next phase
sh4l set off alarm bells last phase
*[change vote lynch sh4l]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> I'll be checking in to see which way the lynchwagon rolls.





StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm not gonna lynch my boy Zoidberg.
> 
> *[Lynch WAD]*
> 
> Come at me.





StrawHat4Life said:


> I can see deleted posts.
> 
> I'm not into bandwagoning mafia newbies so early in the game. I'll stick with my original vote of WAD unless some other key revelation comes to light.





StrawHat4Life said:


> Meh, why not.
> 
> *[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*





StrawHat4Life said:


> I didn't go for Zoidberg because it was a dumb vote.





aiyanah said:


> not voting zoid needs no justification
> how interesting that you would feel inclined to justify it anyway





StrawHat4Life said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*



You pretend to buddy a town member, and when you had to vote for your scumteam you seemed somewhat resigned "Meh, why not" and "I'll bite."
Yes, you are by far the most suspicious person in the game. You should role reveal if you want to persuade us otherwise.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Platinum has actually posted quite a bit in this game, so I'm thinking he's town as this is not part of his mafia meta.



Or perhaps my mafia meta has evolved .

Or perhaps it hasn't .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Or perhaps my mafia meta has evolved .
> 
> Or perhaps it hasn't .



Not yet. Maybe soon though


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Not yet. Maybe soon though



No I think right now is when it's going to happen.

WHAT?

PLATINUM IS EVOLVING?????



CONGRATULATIONS!

YOUR PLATINUM EVOLVED INTO PLATITUDE


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

a meta can only be changed for so long
eventually one would revert to their old ways because its what they know best
alternatively you could have multiple meta's to use on demand as the situation calls for them
but the best meta to have is one meta, that can really fuck up reads on you, but that requires disregarding your role completely for each day phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I still think Platinum is too talkative to not be town


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 4, 2011)

So, what's up with all those invisifags ?
I swear, every time I come in thread there are several of them lurking... cowards. smh


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

sh4l, raven rider, sphyer, chaos and hiruzen
probable mafia team
wish i knew how many mafia roles there were lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sh4l, raven rider, sphyer, chaos and hiruzen



That list seems pretty good to me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> So, what's up with all those invisifags ?
> I swear, every time I come in thread there are several of them lurking... cowards. smh


no, i invisifag because i might fall asleep while viewing a thread
suddenly i'm being questioned and cant respond to it
obvious scum blah blah
lynch get


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin Zangetsu]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sh4l, raven rider, sphyer, chaos and hiruzen
> probable mafia team
> wish i knew how many mafia roles there were lol



The only way that is possible would be if there were 2 mafia teams. 
I mean, 35 players at the start of the game, which suggest 4 ~ 6 mafia, at most. 4 dead already so, that would leave 2, at most.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

The thief would be part of the mafia right? And we haven't found the coffee?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> The only way that is possible would be if there were 2 mafia teams.
> I mean, 35 players at the start of the game, which suggest 4 ~ 6 mafia, at most. 4 dead already so, that would leave 2, at most.



4-6 mafia for a 35 player game?

I don't buy it. I'd go with 7-9.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> a meta can only be changed for so long
> eventually one would revert to their old ways because its what they know best
> alternatively you could have multiple meta's to use on demand as the situation calls for them
> but the best meta to have is one meta, that can really fuck up reads on you, but that requires disregarding your role completely for each day phase



I have evolved Aiyanah, my meta has evolved with me .



WhatADrag said:


> I still think Platinum is too talkative to not be town



Never said I wasn't .

But I don't like being stereotyped .


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> That list seems pretty good to me.


sweet

so there's 2 assumptions we're working with to find mafia right now

1. they've been inactive
2. some were likely to buddy zoidberg on day 1

maybe one of them has remained active throughout all of this
if so, we'll find them later if a curious strike by a vigilante or roleblocker doesn't get to them first
as an extra, i dont want to let bioness off the hook just yet
i wouldn't put it past lb to try to lynch one of her own knowing a counter claim would happen anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

I would consider that but Bioness's role reveal seems pretty legit to me.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> 4-6 mafia for a 35 player game?
> 
> I don't buy it. I'd go with 7-9.




I went with a 1:5 ratio, but for some reason got it wrong lol. You're right...


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I have evolved Aiyanah, my meta has evolved with me .


i'll have it mapped by the end of the dbz game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I went with a 1:5 ratio, but for some reason got it wrong lol. You're right...



1:5 ratios do not exist anymore

Mafia loses even with 1:4 ratios

Zabuza loves mafias. I'd bet there was 8, to be honest.

I say we're halfway there.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'll have it mapped by the end of the dbz game



My meta is as expansive as my infinite wellsprings of hope. None can ever truly comprehend it .


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I would consider that but Bioness's role reveal seems pretty legit to me.


that it does
we'll just have to let this all play out before we arrive at any conclusions


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> My meta is as expansive as my infinite wellsprings of hope. None can ever truly comprehend it .


hello independent
are you bulletproof?
is your goal to simply survive?
do tell


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shin Zangetsu]*



^Probably hasn't even read the thread yet. 

After Strawhat, where does it go? Aiyanah's list seems to hold some weight in terms of who I was suspicious of but that's it.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you the thief, aiyanah?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Are you the thief, aiyanah?


nope, i wouldn't steal a coffee recipe
only tea will suffice


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> hello independent
> are you bulletproof?
> is your goal to simply survive?
> do tell



You think too much of me Aiyanah .

As for my goal, it is to find a moment of solace in this endless war known as mafia.... I desire an era of peace where hope may spring anew in the hearts of my chosen flock .


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You think too much of me Aiyanah .
> 
> As for my goal, it is to find a moment of solace in this endless war known as mafia.... I desire an era of peace where hope may spring anew in the hearts of my chosen flock .


i never think too much of anyone
i would like to think my valuations are accurate enough 

choose wisely, hope is often forgotten by mortal men in times of peril


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Perhaps the ??? SK is the coffee thief?

But who would that be?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> choose wisely, hope is often forgotten by mortal men in times of peril



It is my greatest obstacle.

Must we really kill each other? Town and Mafia in an eternally futile struggle fueled by the laughter of mad game mods.

Can we not throw down our arms and embrace each other, let bygones be bygones?

Can we not join under the banner of hope?

No, I suppose we cannot. For man is too arrogant. Content to be puppets on a string with no thought on the hows and whys of their actions. Eternal sheep.

Will I only find reprieve in oblivion?

I fear that may be the case....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Plat is town as fuck


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, my inactivity is due to my computer getting a virus. The reason FOR my activity is due to finding any computer I can. I AM TOWN! 

What day phase are we?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

fucking sk's,
how does one find them?
chances are mafia will target the sk at some point, assuming they're original with their target selection

plat trying to solve the riddles of the endless struggle that is mafia
hopefully you dont lose your sanity before you find clarity


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh snap you guys got LB? Boss.

/dead


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 4, 2011)

Have some posts been deleted?


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Guys, my inactivity is due to my computer getting a virus. The reason FOR my activity is due to finding any computer I can. I AM TOWN!
> 
> What day phase are we?



Stop fapping your thumb sized dick to bad porn.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmmm, can't decide 

*[VOTE LYNCH Bioness]*

Perhaps vigilante should take out Hiruzen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Hmmm, can't decide
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Bioness]*
> 
> Perhaps vigilante should take out Hiruzen.





1/4 possibly?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> plat trying to solve the riddles of the endless struggle that is mafia
> hopefully you dont lose your sanity before you find clarity



I will find meaning in this endless war....

In the blood of innocents I will find the answers to my questions.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Have some posts been deleted?


It seems 5 posts were deleted.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

probably double posts being merged
this is a post counting section afterall


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

Just over 3 hours left in this day phase.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Hmmm, can't decide
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Bioness]*
> 
> Perhaps vigilante should take out Hiruzen.



I'm starting to suspect you, as LB was mafia, and she wanted to go after Bioness. 

*@Lucy:* No problem, glad to be assistance to your mafia's defeat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Remember, fandom doesn't reflect roles.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah I agree with WAD on this one, he does look rather suspicous. Let's see if my mafia hunting skills continue.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 4, 2011)

hey cp, am i suspicious?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Do we have a majority on SH4L?

I don't think so.

SMH modkills better be out flying.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

vote count coming.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

**


----------



## Toreno (Jun 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SH4L]*

Haven't been active today since I went to an amusement park. Read up on the thread though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

In before another jester...somehow.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

He isn't' even defending himself. A townie would at least defend himself. It makes me more confident in this lynch.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

**


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. My parents took the computer.

BTW, *incoming action. Good luck.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

In before SH4L got killed and our day phase is fucked.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

That would be hilarious if the mafia trolled us like that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> In before SH4L got killed and our day phase is fucked.





Awesome said:


> That would be hilarious if the mafia trolled us like that.



Obvious mafia is obvious.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

*Day Action

Welcome Back!


*









: Yo, check that ass! Such a shame to see that thang out of the game! Welcome to my h@e train, gorgeous!

: I'm back!

* revives the Jiraiya the Gallant [, the Deputy Cop].*​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Role reveal
->People still think I'm mafia.

Doesn't respond to many suspicions in a mafia like manner.
-> Town.

SH4L line of thinking 

edit: datass is awesome


----------



## Sito (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awsome]*

Cuz mafia is mafia :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

lol

Sun is going to have a perfect record with this scumbuddying.

Doctor protect JTG tonight plz and ty


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Sito 
-> Tries to get majority off mafia
--> Scumbuddying with mafia

Sun
-> Adds Sito to kill list
--> Kills mafia.
---> Profit.

Outlines ftw


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Awesome]*

I'd rather vote for WAD honestly, but I'll settle for Awesome. Both followed LB lock stock and smoking barrel, and have backtracked multiple times during this game. They accuse me of being suspicious, but meanwhile have displayed the most suspicious behavior thus far.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Where as you have only said  to suspicions, hinting at . I completely role revealed. Now you are doing a last attempt to not get lynched by hopping on the second highest bandwagon. This only makes you look more like mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sito
> -> Tries to get majority off mafia
> --> Scumbuddying with mafia
> 
> ...



Go for it, I'm pretty useless anyways.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm reading back on the thread now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

Or perhaps  denotes something else entirely.  

LB was mafia and you were both too easily swayed by her, most likely by design.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

It's easier to believe a mafia who gives significant reasoning with her votes and has a somewhat unchanging meta for town and mafia unless she slips rather than a townie who gives no reasoning for a lynch besides "sheeping"

Just sayin, mafia.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

You took LB at literal face value, and then quickly backtracked. Meanwhile I've remained consistent. If your best case is that I've been "sheeping", well then you might as well indite half the other voters in this game, because they've done the same. 

I'll say it for the last time, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't say you were sheeping, you were calling me out on sheeping. Your voting pattern indicates a mafia voting patten and only jumps on a mafia wagon when it is full. Now, once more people started voting for me, you then voted for me and you are trying to get the votes off of you and onto a townie. This is typical mafia behavior you are doing.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 4, 2011)

well, reading through the phase, I need to change my vote. 
I'm not sure who to believe but I'm going to try this for now.
*
[Change Vote Lynch Awesome] 
*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

It seems like the mafia are scrambling to get rid of majority. Chiba, Sito, and SH4L.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

Sun is literally going to solo this game.

What a bunch of novices.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I already revealed and no one wants to counterclaim? Then take your votes off of me. Anyway I am voting for someone who really needs to be lynched JiraiyaTheGallant. 20 post in here and nothing helpful, not to mention the very mafia-like calming of a generic.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch ]*



I did nothing helpful? Srsly? :sanji

I voiced my opposition to the Zoid wagon on Day 1, but later joined for majority's sake (I haven't checked the rules thoroughly, so I'm assuming for now that it's majority). Furthermore, I hinted my role a few times.

I haven't finished reading through yet, but I'm strongly inclined to vote you for antagonizing me. If you still have your vote on me, shift it to Awesome.

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

It's actually hilarious how obvious mafia is right now. Basically, anyone not voting SH4L is mafia trying to get majority off. It's working too.




Awesome said:


> *  Sadface*
> The main Character of this game. He lost his coffee and he will now depart on the grand quest to find the stolen cup of coffee and its recipe.
> 
> *[Immunity]
> ...


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2011)

votes are all over this phase. I'm still on page 36.:sanji


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 4, 2011)

So wait, Awesome isn't mafia? And Chiba and Sito?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I didn't say you were sheeping, you were calling me out on sheeping. Your voting pattern indicates a mafia voting patten and only jumps on a mafia wagon when it is full. Now, once more people started voting for me, you then voted for me and you are trying to get the votes off of you and onto a townie. This is typical mafia behavior you are doing.



I'm calling you and WAD out on being erratic this whole game, following LB's word at mere face value, and then quickly backtracking afterwards. My voting pattern is literally the same as most of the other voters here who have simply followed the bandwagon just like I have. I see no reason why you would single me out over the rest. 

I'm town, that's a fact, and when I get lynched or killed this will be proven so. I don't lie in these games (I've only played like three including this one), never have, never will.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Chiba and Sito are trying to get the votes off of the scummiest players this phase. It's implying they are trying to remove majority off of a mafia member. If they are, SH4L is one of the higher ups in the mafia and is either the thief or godfather for them to risk themselves like that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice theory, but also a desperate one.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

You still aren't saying anything to my role claim. Nobody has counterclaimed me yet, and no one will. I am 
You are mafia trying to get majority off of you.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Right, because we can't lie about our roles.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch SH4L]*

 should go for Chiba or Sito.

*goes to TMNT game*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

My role is on the first page. I am the real sadface, and nobody will counterclaim because I'm not lying.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> My role is on the first page. I am the real sadface, and nobody will counterclaim because I'm not lying.



I'm calling your bluff, and I hope that any townie here will do the same after this lynch against me. I also found it convenient how WAD also accepted your role reveal so easily...



WhatADrag said:


> I'm actually inclined to believe that role reveal. It makes sense.



Partners in crime perhaps? Along with LB of course.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Voting is set to be closed quite soon. Done vote counting. hecking on non-voters.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

It's not bluffing. I can't be bluffing if I'm not lying. Nobody can counterclaim, and you can't say sadface isn't in this game because he's on the front page.


----------



## Sito (Jun 5, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch SH4L]*
> 
> should go for Chiba or Sito.
> 
> *goes to TMNT game*



, dat pimp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Sito, vote for SH4L

Anyone who isn't SH4L or scum should vote for SH4L, because it's the only way we can guarantee a lynch.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

SH4L's not going to be lynched because I doubt he has majority. SH4L is probably the godfather or thief, I'm not sure which.


----------



## Sito (Jun 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sito, vote for SH4L
> 
> Anyone who isn't SH4L or scum should vote for SH4L, because it's the only way we can guarantee a lynch.



I'm mafia tho, I can't lynch my buddie sh4l :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Alright then


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

You don't want your godfather lynched? How cute.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's not bluffing. I can't be bluffing if I'm not lying. Nobody can counterclaim, and you can't say sadface isn't in this game because he's on the front page.



You are bluffing, you're trying to worm your way out of this, you and WAD both.



WhatADrag said:


> Sito, vote for SH4L
> 
> Anyone who isn't SH4L or scum should vote for SH4L, because it's the only way we can guarantee a lynch.



And look who conveniently swoops in to defend his mafia cohort.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not scared of the lynch. If you read my role I won't die from lynch. You just want majority off of you and are planting suspicion on us instead. While I'm not certain WAD is town or not, I'm sure you're mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jun 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Alright then



You used that like such a boss, you want negs right? :33


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Voting is set to be closed quite soon. Done vote counting. hecking on non-voters.



Will there be mod kills soon?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

Town vs Mafia in this thread. Interesting. 

*Me* and *WAD?* vs *Sito* and *SH4L*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2011)

SH4L said:
			
		

> And look who conveniently swoops in to defend his mafia cohort.



I'm like the most active mafia player in the community.

Nothing really convenient, I was just waiting for discussion to liven up before the day phase ends, lol.



			
				Sito said:
			
		

> You used that like such a boss, you want negs right? :33



Yes please


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Vote count is so tight.:33 I'm double checking now.:sanji

3 people yet to vote: Hidden Nin, SPhyer and *revived* Zoidberg and Jiraiya the Gallant.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm not scared of the lynch. If you read my role I won't die from lynch. You just want majority off of you and are planting suspicion on us instead. While I'm not certain WAD is town or not, I'm sure you're mafia.



The suspicion has been planted on you both well before I took up the cause. I believe that WAD is most definitely not town. With you the suspicion is less so, but the way you so easily accepted LB's words didn't help your cause.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

*Feel Free to double check (especially considering how close the vote count is):

* 

Chiba > LegendaryBeauty > Awesome
Hiruzen Sarutobi > Shin Zangetsu
Fear > Bioness > Fireworks > LegendaryBeauty
Awesome > Bioness > Sphyer > LegendaryBeauty > Bioness      > Sajin > WhatADrag > NO LYNCH > Shima Tetsuo >      StrawHat4Lyfe
Aiyanah > Legendary Beauty > NO LYNCH > Awesome >      StrawHat4Life
Marco > LegendaryBeauty
R o f l c o p t e r > Bioness > LegendaryBeauty
Tia Halibel > LegendaryBeauty > NO LYNCH > StrawHat4Lyfe      > Hiruzen Sarutobi
Shin – Zangetsu > LegendaryBeauty > StrawHat4Life
Hidden Nin
Princess Ivy > Bioness > LegendaryBeauty
Toreno > LegendaryBeauty > StrawHat4Life
Sito > Bioness > Awesome
WhatADrag > Bioness > Sphyer > LegendaryBeauty >      Bioness > Sajin > Awesome > aiyanah > Awesome >      StrawHat4Lyfe > NO LYNCH > Hiruzen Sarutobi > StrawHat4Lyfe
StrawHat4Life > LegendaryBeauty > WhatADrag > Awesome
JiraiyatheGallant > Bioness > Awesome > StrawHat4Life
Raven Rider > StrawHat4Life
Sajin > LegendaryBeauty > Awesome > WhatADrag
Shima Tetsuo > LegendaryBeauty > Awesome > aiyanah
Platinium > LegendaryBeauty
Zoidberg - *Distracted* -      REVIVED
Chaos > LegendaryBeauty
Closet Pervert > Bioness
Sphyer
Grαhf > LegendaryBeauty
FireWorks > Bioness > LegendaryBeauty > NO LYNCH >      LegendaryBeauty > Awesome > NO LYNCH
Bioness > JiraiyaTheGallant > Sphyer > StrawHat4Lyfe
 

Awesome – 3
Shin – Zangetsu – 1
Legendary Beauty – 7
StrawHat4Life – 8
Hiruzen Sarutobi – 1
WhatADrag – 1
Aiyanah – 1
Bioness – 1
No LYNCH - 1


----------



## Sito (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Town vs Mafia in this thread. Interesting.
> 
> *Me* and *WAD?* vs *Sito* and *SH4L*.



It's actually WaD me and sh4l vs you town scum


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

my bad, LB is dead.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

Last I checked WAD was pushing for SH4L to get lynched. Reading comprehension is good, kids :33


----------



## Sito (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats just part of our plan


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't wait for this phase to end.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Phase closes in 10 minutes.

Edit: I mean voting.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I noticed. It was a attempt to get any unaware townies to lynch me by enforcing majority vs minority


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Majority isn't required for lynch. Majority is just needed for lynch to occur (and day phase to end) before 24 hours. Saying that, we are actually closer to 26 hours now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah. I thought majority was required. Carry on then and lynch SH4L and kill this godfather.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I noticed. It was a attempt to get any unaware townies to lynch me by enforcing majority vs minority



It's an attempt to get people to see through your obvious lying, and the resulting end of this phase will prove that I certainly wasn't lying.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm welcoming people to counterclaim me. 

*I am sadface*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

I also can't wait for the next day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Expecting to survive this lynch?

How curious.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm curious as well. He seems pretty calm about this. The mafia is probably going to save him from this lynch and kill some townies next phase.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm expecting to be revealed as *Town*, and hoping that the folks here can get around to taking out the true non town. Hopefully starting with you and Awesome.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Voting closed. End Phase write-up coming.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

If you flip town I will tell sun to attack me and it will show sadface in the write ups. Only if mafia don't attack me during the night phase of course.


----------



## Fear (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking half the players in the list should be mod killed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2011)

Heh.  Should have lynched LB...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

She was killed...

edit: SH4L is town. I was not expecting this 

If I'm attacked by mafia, that should prove my innocence.
If not, I'll have sun attack me next phase to prove my innocence.
Investigate me if you think I'm mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Heh.  Should have lynched LB...



She's dead, jim.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

*End of Day 3

Last Ninja!


*










: So, it has come to this?
[Town]: Don't try to act like you are one of us! We know you are scum!
: Fools, you don't know what you all are getting into!

[Scums]: This is good, good, really, really good!

: Cowards, I won't let you take me down like this!
*** unsheathes his sword and takes down some no namers***

[Town]: We are too many for we are Legion! Lynch that Scum!

* is lynched

StrawHat4Life - Town
*[FONT=&quot]*Ninja*
*[Evasion]*
Ninja will appear innocent and powerless towards all investigations as well as towards all the non-killing abilities. 
*[Defence]*
He can't be killed by the Town nor by town killing manipulation abilities.[/FONT]​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 5, 2011)

lol HN. 

If Strawhat flips town, I'll cry.

Edit:


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

**

I did say it would be a waste.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Sphyer showed no signs of activity this day phase. I heard he wi getting replaced from other games?


----------



## Hero (Jun 5, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Vote count is so tight.:33 I'm double checking now.:sanji
> 
> 3 people yet to vote: Hidden Nin, SPhyer and *revived* Zoidberg and Jiraiya the Gallant.



J t g and I have limited computer access. We r in st.Louis together


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

He is alright. He was revived basically right before end of Day 2.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

*DAY Phase Closed.

No More Posting.

Night Phase Commences!
*


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 5, 2011)

Sarun Uchiha is the best Co Moderator of all time. 
Rep him


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

I have done Night 3 end write-up but I'll go to bed before this phase ends, so if either me or Zabuza is up by tomorrow, we will post the write-up.

and please send any actions in if u haven't so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah we didn't receive most of the actions yesterday and that was why we didn't finish the phase already.
I'll let Sarun end it since he received most of the actions this time.
If you have an action you should send it to both of us.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

Phase closes on or before 6 PM US EST. end of night write-ups coming.

Edit: Phase Closed. Write up Coming.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*End of Night 3!*

* Flushing!*​* 

*









* 
*
[Scums]: LOL, they lynched one of them!
[Scums]: This is too easy for us!
[Scums]: Let's pick a target.
[Scums]: RNG!
[Scums]: Rock-Paper-Scissors!
[Scums]: Odd or Even!
[Scums}: Where is ?
[Scums]: It's right over there.
[Scums]: I mean the guy!
[Scums]: Where is he?
: I am here in the middle among all of you and I already killed this guy. *points at aiyanah*

* janitor kills aiyanah

*Day 4 Start.
Start Posting.
​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch Sito]*

Scum buddying with mafia. Obvious ruse for town cred.


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2011)

!!!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

Ironically that was the 1st mafia kill.

Edit: Nah, one happened in Night 1.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Mafia had a janitor kill all this time? Oh great, now we can't even trust potential role reveals 

Anyways, I suspect the most inactive players, LB had basically stated she was forced to send in the previous night phase's action because her team was so inactive so she made the call herself and even had her role attempt to perform the NK.

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*

Also suspects: Sito, Sphyer, Grahf, Hiruzen Sarutobi...and potentially even Platinum. Maybe he did change his meta up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, let's go with Sito for now. That was his M.O too. I highly suggest Sun choose the target that most appeals to him from my list.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sito-kun, defend yourself if you are innocent.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd actually rather have sun kill Sito so we can scumhunt the people in that list. But sun knows what's up right now. I trust him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd rather not pressure Sun to kill a target of our choice. Sun knows what he's been doing. I'm sure he can pick a good target from that list. I trust his instincts to kill than either of our instincts to lynch, I've been off a fair amount in this game.

But who would you say is most likely to be mafia from that list?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Sphyer is a toss up because of how active he isn't right now, so he is a possibility.  HS is probably mafia and I'm sure Sito is. Dunno about CP.


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

Not even going to defend yourself, Sito?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*


----------



## Toreno (Jun 6, 2011)

No defense Sito?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Scum can't defend themselves


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

SK or Sun.

Who is it gonna be?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sphyer is a toss up because of how active he isn't right now, so he is a possibility.  HS is probably mafia and I'm sure Sito is. Dunno about CP.



sphyer is on hiatus from all mafia games.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully sun. He knows what's up


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2011)

*[ Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not mafia, i just hadn't read anything from last day besides the beginning when everyone voted Bioness before i made my vote.

Hey WAD, why did you give away your roles?

Something weird about a death:



> StrawHat4Life - *Town*
> Ninja
> [Evasion]
> *Ninja will appear innocent* and powerless towards all investigations as well as towards all the non-killing abilities.
> ...


WTF? A townie who appears innocent to investigations? Well laa di daa. Does this mean there are a bunch of paranoid cops out there? Or is there something even more sinister going on?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Because why not? The day announcement was a testament to my innocence, and my nexus ability was given away by St. Lucifer's griping about their failed Night 1 kill.


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay what am I defending against again? 

I found my role rather boring, so I was just fucking around.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2011)

wait what ?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Edit: Action Mistaken!*​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

The fact that you were buddying with someone you knew as town while being completely suspicious about it for town cred.

edit: Lol Sun. God tier.


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait, so Sun attacked the Nexus and it bounced to a mafia member.

Quality.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, seriously. How was it not obvious I was the Nexus.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

Hold on guys, I made a mistake (not anyway fatal).


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*New Write-up coming. The dead person remains same. Just that it was not .*


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

sun, what a pimp. 

Awesome, I honestly didn't know sh4l was town, I thought he was mafia actually


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you mean.

So that person who attacked was not Sun. Well then that only leaves the SK.

If so, that would be interesting - since I have two names in particular who it might be.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Which is why you were helping him lynch me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

So it was the SK?


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Which is why you were helping him lynch me?



Yea, pretty much


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Day Action

Mistaken Battle!


*










???: What the hell happened?
: NANI?
[Sarun]: OOP's.

[Zabuza]: CUT! RETAKE!


[Sarun]: Sorry guys! Go back to you positions.
: I live then!
[Sarun]: Nope,you still die!


???: Now, I get to bounce the bullets.

[Zabuza]: We better get this right!

[Sarun]: Action!


???: Let's just cut to the chase!

*??? shoots his target but it bounces off to  [Raven Rider].

Raven Rider
**[FONT=&quot]GioGio[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[RollBlocker]*
GioGio will Roll Block a player every night phase.[/FONT]​


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent write-up


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

So... Sun didn't do that? Seems like ??? wanted WAD dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Nexus is loff.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Because why not? The day announcement was a testament to my innocence, and my nexus ability was given away by St. Lucifer's griping about their failed Night 1 kill.


Oh yeah, i remember now. What i don't remember is if the announcement revealed your smiley also?


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's see who's active and we find ???

Sito and CP. One of them Is probably ???


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Oh yeah, i remember now. What i don't remember is if the announcement revealed your smiley also?



It did.

I am


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

.......


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Aren't you dead?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't be lynched by town. Was I killed?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think it says you can't be lynched...sadly.

Just town actions and stuff, it seems. We'll have to clarify with sarun/Zabuza but I would assume you're dead.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

You can be lynched by town. Not killed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2011)

Or am I misunderstanding the ability?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

That would be it. I'm guessing that's why you didn't role reveal either. We could have lynched a mafia last phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyways...

Pain in the ass that mafia are inactifags. Makes interrogation damn nigh fucking impossible.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah well if I'm dead then I'm dead.  

Anyway please lynch WAD and Awesome. Have a nice day.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

You can be lynched just not killed by town. From my interpretation on how mafia games are played, lynches are different form kills. Just both results in deaths. However, I will talk to Zabuza if he had indicated differently.

[FONT=&quot]*Ninja*
*[Evasion]*
Ninja will appear innocent and powerless towards all investigations as well as towards all the non-killing abilities. 
*[Defence]*
He can't be killed by the Town nor by town killing manipulation abilities.[/FONT]


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

Interrogate me :33

oh and awsome, If i was the nexus or mafia I'd be invisable.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *[Vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> Was obviously in cahoots with LB. I don't buy his act at all.



Even though you're dead, yes, my thoughts exactly.

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]* for reasons I already provided last phase minus connection with Awesome, will go to sleep atm so will elaborate tomorrow if needed.


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

Wad being the Nexus is obvious. He was the only person who claimed it, and I doubt the SK found the ''real'' Nexus if Wad were lying. If you think I am defending my ally, I am not. I couldn't care less if you all think that, come at me and be disappointed by Bullet Proof Status. 

And Mods, fucking kill those inactive bastards. Seems like there's only 5-10 people actually playing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sajin you're really off your game.


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch WaD]*
In honour of SH4L


----------



## Sajin (Jun 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Wad being the Nexus is obvious. He was the only person who claimed it, and I doubt the SK found the ''real'' Nexus if Wad were lying.
> 
> And Mods, fucking kill those inactive bastards. Seems like there's only 5-10 people actually playing.



We don't know if Thedyingbreed actually died because of the Nexus, so no, not really.

If I'm really off my game, so be it. There is no freaking way WAD would be persuaded by LB's argument so easily if he wasn't mafia, no. Freaking. Way.

Also WAD not attacking me as a suspect is inconsistent. Scumslip?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

Fear, my new Day Phase PM specifically highlighted something in OP concerning activity. I think Zabuza will replace one player (on player request). We might be forced to start doing more if activity dips.

And I think only 1 player didn't post in last day phase.


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

What are you talking about Sajin.

The SK attacked the Nexus, which bounced off and killed Raven Rider - who was a mafia member.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> We don't know if Thedyingbreed actually died because of the Nexus, so no, not really.
> 
> If I'm really off my game, so be it. There is no freaking way WAD would be persuaded by LB's argument so easily if he wasn't mafia, no. Freaking. Way.
> 
> Also WAD not attacking me as a suspect is inconsistent. Scumslip?



St. Lucifer admitted that the mafia tried to Night 1 me and as a result, it was nexus redirected to Thedyingbreed.

Why would some a random player be killed on Night 1? 

I've argued this point ad nauseum.

Also, I remember being persuaded by your defense to applied pressure after a while, and you have commented in other games that you "haven't been mafia" in a while, so I'm inclined to believe you, along with - again, the obvious fact that the current scumteam are inactifags.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a feeling it was Sito that attacked WAD.

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

I told you my role sucks, believe me won't yah


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

It was Sito or CP that attacked WAD. There's a possibility Sajin did it, but I doubt it. He's not an inactifag. The real question is, did CP or Sito attack WAD?

edit: Then reveal. You're getting lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It was Sito or CP that attacked WAD. There's a possibility Sajin did it, but I doubt it. He's not an inactifag. The real question is, did CP or Sito attack WAD?
> 
> edit: Then reveal. You're getting lynched.



Actually, if we're going by an "inactifag" argument, the SK is most certainly not one. He's killed someone with the first 1-2 pages every phase.

I suspect Sito of being mafia, not the SK.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah well WAD is not quite himself i gotta agree. And with the game being a bit trollish...

Also, the fact that he can't be investigated... a fitting role. Fuck it, let's kill him. He's been surprisingly useless and so is his ability.

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*



WhatADrag said:


> It did.
> 
> I am


Oh yeah, makes sense. Ok then. Nevermind.


About these weird suspicions on me, if anyone really wants, i can reveal my role or my smilie. Though i might not because i don't really care.

Me attacking WAD whom i was in the middle of talking to? Nah...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sigh. I don't even know what to say at this point.

The people with common sense let's lynch Sito unless he gives a compelling role reveal.

I'm interested in CP's too, I don't easily forget that  janitor'd aiyanah's role. So let's see what you got.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, I think Sito is the SK. He posts right before or after each time the SK attacks someone is scummy as fuck. I think we have a winner.


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

Those who're active

WAD - Nexus.
Fear - Bullet Proof
Awesome - I forgot
Closet Pervert - Possibly SK.
Roflcopter (Lurks) - Possibly SK.
Sito - Possibly SK/Mafia
Shin Zangetsu 
Platinum (Lurks) - Possibly SK
Fireworks - Always has some fucking excuse about being busy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually yeah, Sito might be the SK. His activity is lined up with the day actions, now that I see.

Proceed with lynch? Scumhunt another lynch? Allow Sun to finish off? Lead independent on leash?

Many choices.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> He was the only person who claimed it, and I doubt the SK found the ''real'' Nexus if Wad were lying.


Didn't someone call him a nexus first, before he claimed it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Didn't someone call him a nexus first, before he claimed it?



Indeed, St. Lucifer accused me of it, and once I was sure he was mafia, I confirmed it as I didn't want townies to waste any more actions on me.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not sure. If Sito is the independent, we can use him to our advantage 

Or will sun finish him off. I have faith in sun though. He knows what's best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Grahf]*

Pushing the SK lynch isn't going to do shit. I recommend either Sun kill him, or we can keep Sito on a leash to go after mafia suspects for a phase or 2 until we decide to kill him off. We need to push a scum lynch for info.

I'd like Sito to fully reveal his role in that case. 

St. Lucifer accused LB and Grahf of being his scumbuddies, it was probably true and Grahf fits the inactifag profile IMO.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm keeping it on Sito until he confirms himself as independent. Immediately taking it off won't do anything unless we force him to.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Indeed, St. Lucifer accused me of it, and once I was sure he was mafia, I confirmed it as I didn't want townies to waste any more actions on me.


Why did he do that again? Sorry, i'm playing 4 games at the same time and was drunk some of it.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys have no idea what is about to happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

is in town?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Do want


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

That sounds ominous Zabz.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2011)

Lynch protection doesn't work. Mafia players and Independants (if there are any) can also take part in the lynch process so a lynch isn't a town action.


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm independent, but I don't have a killing ability so I won't be able to help you guys.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Lynch protection doesn't work. Mafia players and Independants (if there are any) can also take part in the lynch process so a lynch isn't a town action.


there ya go.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I smell bullshit Sito.


----------



## Sito (Jun 6, 2011)

Well get out of your house.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2011)

no lynch immunities oh my


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I love coffee.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You guys have no idea what is about to happen



Talk about suspense.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope this suspense never ends.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

How about dat write up. So much information it's unbelievable


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know if there is any action.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol Zabuza. You troll


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

Zabuza just genjutsu'd us all.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

Something must have came up like in irl or internet/computer troubles. He did mention something about computer shutting off by itself few days ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Hella trolled.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Incoming Action.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

inb4 the troll


----------



## Hero (Jun 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Those who're active
> 
> WAD - Nexus.
> Fear - Bullet Proof
> ...



Yep this time I was at the movies


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Nah. I'm pretty sure Sito is the Sk. And how do people not know who I am? I actually role revealed


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Day Action

End of the Streak!


*









: New day, new target. How about you punk? I can smell your scumness.
:jet: No bro, I'm town.
: Likely story. Got anything better.
:jet: I'm an important town role. The do....
: TOO LATE! I'M PULLIN' MAH TRIGGAH!
:jet: HOLD O....

* kills  [Platinum]


**[FONT=&quot]Jet[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Healer]*
Jet will heal target player wounds in case he is attacked during that Night Phase.

[/FONT]: Let's just blame false start earlier.​


----------



## Hero (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck me on the counter I'm leaning on...


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2011)

And so, Sun's streak has ended.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit. Sun, I am disappoint. Very disappoint.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, poor Sun. Platinum was the least suspicious on my list 

I hope that's not why you chose him.

Oh well. Sito it is then.


----------



## Savage (Jun 6, 2011)

What phase are we currently in?


----------



## Toreno (Jun 6, 2011)

Sun WTH! 

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

We are in Day 4, J t G.


----------



## Savage (Jun 6, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> We are in Day 4, J t G.



Cool thanks.


I think I've read back on everything, no quite sure.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Smh, sun.

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*



Hidden Nin said:


> I love coffee.



A hint?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I kept that in the back of my head. Best not expose the thief, he's mine to chop down once mafiosos are dead.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel.................. cold


----------



## Hero (Jun 6, 2011)

[vote lynch soto]


----------



## Toreno (Jun 6, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Smh, sun.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sito]*
> 
> ...



It's all he's been saying this whole game.


----------



## Sito (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*

Best to go with the flow


----------



## Savage (Jun 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> [vote lynch soto]



Didn't know this person was in the game.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Toreno said:


> It's all he's been saying this whole game.



Well, I haven't visited here too often. I'm in like 3 or 4 other games atm. And this one ain't my main interest. I don't want townies dying, though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sito]*

Claimed to be an independent with no kill, but what's your role?


----------



## Sajin (Jun 7, 2011)

Thdyingbreed's death writeup contained no redirection, and now the mods left out the target's role when they mentioned it... I mean, why can't he be, say, a MAFIA Nexus? But whatever, since no one seems to doubt WAD I'll *[Change vote lynch Sito]* and give up on it because it's apparently pointless, just don't blame me if he turns out to be a "confirmed townie" mafioso.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 7, 2011)

It does seem strange that the faction of the Nexus has been kept hidden.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch sito]*

if mafia have a nexus then town will also have a nexus
they should counter claim if there is any claim to be made


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 7, 2011)

Why would the town have a nexus just because the mafia had a nexus?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 7, 2011)

why wouldn't we have a nexus?
name one game where mafia had a nexus and town didn't, just one


----------



## Sajin (Jun 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> why wouldn't we have a nexus?
> name one game where mafia had a nexus and town didn't, just one



The Departed. Also my Bleach game.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 7, 2011)

lol
fair enough
bleach had two mafia factions and the departed had enough generics for balance
we can pick off wad later if he is mafia


----------



## Chaos (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*

This game. Everything is going so smooth. How many mafia are remaining?


----------



## Sito (Jun 7, 2011)

Hahahah it's to late to change things, I win


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt WAD's mafia. He's more likely independent than mafia. At the very worst, we can just put a leash around him and force him to play pro-town.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah let's just fuck him up. Or you. Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 7, 2011)

Woot, finnally my 3ds has internet connection =]


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome, how are you sure that Sito is the SK?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 7, 2011)

Fear said:


> Those who're active
> 
> WAD - Nexus.
> Fear - Bullet Proof
> ...



:sleepy
I'm not the SK.

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Chibason (Jun 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 7, 2011)

awesome is the hero
and i forgot plat was playing this game
someone take him out


----------



## Hero (Jun 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> awesome is the hero
> and i forgot plat was playing this game
> someone take him out



Plat is dead already. He was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Thdyingbreed's death writeup contained no redirection, and now the mods left out the target's role when they mentioned it... I mean, why can't he be, say, a MAFIA Nexus? But whatever, since no one seems to doubt WAD I'll *[Change vote lynch Sito]* and give up on it because it's apparently pointless, just don't blame me if he turns out to be a "confirmed townie" mafioso.



Have you considered because maybe the write-ups were done by two different people? Zabuza obviously wanted to keep the fact that it was nexus-redirected hidden, while sarun interpreted the actions differently and decided to state that it was indeed redirected.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> It does seem strange that the faction of the Nexus has been kept hidden.



I don't get it. Is it supposed to say in the write-up LOL THEY ATTACKED A TOWN NEXUS? Since when was the alignment of ANY role ever stated in a write-up of a closed set-up game outright?



Awesome said:


> I doubt WAD's mafia. He's more likely independent than mafia. At the very worst, we can just put a leash around him and force him to play pro-town.



Oh yes, I'm an independent nexus with day announcement ability. I'm going far to betray everyone here 



aiyanah said:


> awesome is the hero
> and i forgot plat was playing this game
> someone take him out



You're dead, aiyanah. How has no one pointed this out to you?


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Sito]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't get it. Is it supposed to say in the write-up LOL THEY ATTACKED A TOWN NEXUS? Since when was the alignment of ANY role ever stated in a write-up of a closed set-up game outright?


You're being rather defensive over a passing comment.

But in answer to your question: Every single time that a role is revealed in a write-up. Several have already been added to the front page of this thread, as a result of this.

The nexus is not one of them. Any sensible person would have to wonder why. Whether you are guilty or the game mod is simply trying to troll, remains to be seen. Neither eventuality can really be confirmed at the moment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> You're being rather defensive over a passing comment.



I'm being defensive because I've been suspected since Day 1.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 7, 2011)

Did the deputy cop get any information?


----------



## Savage (Jun 7, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Did the deputy cop get any information?



I investigated sajin and he was clean.

If there's anyone that has a suspect then I'm willing to investigate them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2011)

Get one of the inactifags. Marco/Sphyer is a good bet.


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Smash Bros Brawl Game sign up is up, got the section approved by the moderator:



Shameless advertising.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2011)

Replace me Zabuza, I'm done with mafia games.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 7, 2011)

You couldn't wait until you're dead to quit all 5 games you're on?


----------



## Hero (Jun 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Replace me Zabuza, I'm done with mafia games.



Why are you quitting? :/


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

I was basically stating you're not mafia, most definitely town, but on the small chance you're independent you would be playing pro-town anyway.


----------



## Savage (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure if I voted so

*[Vote lynch Sito]*


I'm going to investigate Sphyer


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2011)

Phase ends in like 3 hours.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

I would suggest CP personally because he fits the inactifag profile well. And why do I think that Sito is the SK? He's confirmed independent, attacked WAD because he was placing suspicion on him and always posted right before the SK attacked someone. I'm confident he is the SK.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't worry, I already took care of that. 

/Saying something random


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2011)

It's set in stone now.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2011)

Voting closes in 21 minutes.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 7, 2011)

Anything i could say to convince i'm not scum?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

No, not really. A role reveal would work, but chances are we're pushing the lynch on you next phase.


----------



## Sito (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I would suggest CP personally because he fits the inactifag profile well. And why do I think that Sito is the SK? He's confirmed independent, attacked WAD because he was placing suspicion on him and always posted right before the SK attacked someone. I'm confident he is the SK.



I told you I have no killing ability, oh and I am town, Kind of.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2011)

Votes are locked. Phase closed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Shit.  I love coffee, bros.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone investigate Hidden Nin. Hinting at thief the whole game. Save him for last if he is. I want to at least use my ability once.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 7, 2011)

I love coffee.



Yea, investigate me.  Again.  And then I end up dead in the next write up from you attacking me, Awesome.  I've heard this tune before.

Go ahead.  Attack me again.  Karma's a bitch, and will catch up with you.   I once again assure you I'm town.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

I already role revealed. I can only investigate, and it's half assed. It doesn't reveal roles, it doesn't find out faction, town just automatically wins if I find the thief when all the mafia are dead. 

So nope.avi


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2011)

counting votes now.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2011)

Feel Free to correct me.

?  Chiba > Sito
?  Hiruzen Sarutobi 
?  Fear > Sito
?  Awesome > Sito
?  Marco > Sito
?  R o f l c o p t e r > Sito
?  Tia Halibel 
?  Shin - Zangetsu > Sito
?  Hidden Nin 
?  Princess Ivy > Sito
?  Toreno > Sito
?  Sito > Closet Pervert > WhatADrag > Sito
?  WhatADrag > Closet Pervert > Sito > Grahf
?  JiraiyatheGallant > Sito
?  Jiraiya the Gallant > Sito
?  Sajin > WhatADrag > Sito
?  Shima Tetsuo 
?  Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED 
?  Chaos > Sito
?  Closet Pervert > WhatADrag
?  Sphyer *– Zabuza, I suggest we get a replacement!*
?  Grαhf  > Sito
?  FireWorks > Sito
?  Bioness > Sito

Non voters (except Hiruzen Sarutobi who is having computer virus problems as mentioned in Day 3) other than Sphyer contributed to discussion.

Sito – 17
Grahf – 1
WhatADrag - 1

*End of Day 4 Write-up Coming.*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2011)

*End of Day 4!

B*t#h^d Out!


*










: What's up dawgs? Why you all look so lynchy at me? I'm town dawgs. Maybe I'm not. But damn guarantee you that I'm all your B****es pimp!
: This is not helping you case, punk!
: Language, people! Let's keep it PG!

???: What's going on here? Are they really thinking he is me?

[Scums]: Town is gonna Town!

: Oh, F' it. None of you played along. I would have trolled all your a$$*$ if you had did one thing I wanted you all to do. I so wanted to be unlocked but ya'll went and lynched me, ungrateful b*****s. Guess it's the end of the old smileys. Tough luck, Townies!
*
 [Sito] is lynched.*

Sito - 
*[FONT=&quot]Pimp[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Traitor]*
Pimpmaster, the pimp himself will listen to no bullshit.
If his smilie is used during a Day Phase by any player besides himself, he will join the Thief and activate further abilities.
*New Abilities*
*[Revenge]*
He will target a player every two day phases. That player will be killed.
*[One Shot Kamikaze]*
Pimp Master can kill himself and kill another player of his choice at any moment. This kill can not be accumulated.[/FONT]



*Night Phase Start.
*​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry guys, I am having to do a paper now. This phase will close quite soon within next 5 hours.


----------



## Savage (Jun 8, 2011)

That's not very soon.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2011)

I know. I just can't totally focus right now. Sorry.


----------



## Savage (Jun 8, 2011)

It's cool.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

*Day Action!*​ 
*Revenge of the scums!*​ 

***Scum Camp***


:toliet: Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!


Other Scums: FREEDOM!


***​


Beaten and bruised they may be, the red horde charged the unsuspecting town who was in party mood. The scums plundered and pillaged the town, killing men and carrying off the women. Among the notable deaths commuted none other :toliet himself, was that off the revived .​


*:toliet janitor kills  the Deputy Cop.*
*deput Cop is Jiraiya the Gallant. he is revealed here even though it is janitor kill because he was already revealed when he died earlier (and then revived).*

​


*Day Phase 5 start. You may all start posting.* ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2011)

Well then.

I love coffee.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

Doesn't seem like I've missed much, Mafia haven't targeted me, and seeing how Closet Pervert didn't die last phase I'm assuming that he's mafia.


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Well now I'm useless . At least I did something. R.I.P Jiraiya the Gallant.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch whoever replaced WhatADrag]*


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah:

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*

I'm sure of this.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 9, 2011)

^Do you mean this is based on your day/night actions etc?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, based on that and his previous actions in the previous phases. Proof to the everyone else to see would be that since he wanted Bioness lynched, and LB also wanted that. But the thing is, even after the fact that LB was proven as Mafia he voted for Bioness, thinking he was mafia. Seeing as LB would want a town player killed (not one of her mafia teammates) it would only make sense that her mafia team mates are going after the same person as well. What ever the case is, he's not town. 

Also sorry if I'm not making much sense right now, on a lot of pain medication, so it's giving me a slight headache and also making me dizzy.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, *[change vote lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*

You were right before. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still laughing from when LB tried to claim my role to frame Bioness. I can't believe she'd do that, especially since she was the one I targeted. Just setting herself up to get her real role reveled, by the person that blocked her (me). :rofl

But yes, I'm extremely confident in this vote.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*

A confident Jessica, I like 

And Christ Sajin. Still?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

After catching LB before anyone else did, if this turns out to be true (which I am highly suspecting he is mafia), then this may make people finally listen to me in Mafia games!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 9, 2011)

Jessicα always has good info.

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CLOSET PERVERT]*

Lets see where this leads us. 

:sleepy


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Let's see if your right again Jessica. 

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry for bit irresponsibility on my part to this game yesterday. I'll do my utmost to focus on this game.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm a little confused here, Tia.

You say that your night action makes you sure that Closet is a mafia team member, but you then go on to explain why he is suspicious and speculate on the reasons behind his behaviour.

If your night action confirmed him as being guilty, why would you still only find him highly suspicious? Rather than simply being guilty/confirmed mafioso... 

I'm not calling you a liar, but it seems very inconsistent.


Also, Sarun... Why was the janitor's victim revealed in the write-up as being the deputy cop? Is a janitor not supposed to conceal the identity of his victim? Or did he actually do that, and the victim wasn't the deputy cop at all?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 9, 2011)

I was wondering the same, he should reveal the name of the user instead of the role, no?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

It was Jiraiya the Gallant and he was already revealed as deputy cop (he was resurrected). Obviously, I was going to mention both but I forgot. Hence, that's why I apologized. I totally didn't pay attention yesterday.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 9, 2011)

Ahh, I see.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm just trying to catch up, this seems like a good one 

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Where is Sun and the SK?

They need to do some work


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

Since, only now I have sent the Day Phase start PM's, this day phase will end:
- If one player gets majority of votes and either me or Zabuza is online.
- Everyone vote and most and us (Me and Zabuza) agree that phase could be closed.
- 24 hours from now.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

No, I don't have 100% confirmation that he is, but due to my ability (which I've explained earlier in the game) which stops any action (thus we saw no actions from mafia last day or night phase, so we can assume if CP is mafia then he's a killer) and due to the evidence I've gathered from the thread previously I think it's pretty set stone and fact that he's mafia.

Also sorry if I type things out weird, on a lot of pain meds right now, which ironically, gives me headaches.


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't like how this game has slowed and the atomosphere has become lazy and sluggish. Where is Sun?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP8wJYRFyJI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Jessicα said:


> Doesn't seem like I've missed much, Mafia haven't targeted me, and seeing how Closet Pervert didn't die last phase I'm assuming that he's mafia.


Why would i die?



Jessicα said:


> Yes, based on that and his previous actions in the previous phases. Proof to the everyone else to see would be that since he wanted Bioness lynched, and LB also wanted that. But the thing is, even after the fact that LB was proven as Mafia he voted for Bioness, thinking he was mafia. Seeing as LB would want a town player killed (not one of her mafia teammates) it would only make sense that her mafia team mates are going after the same person as well. What ever the case is, he's not town.


I looked at the start of the day. Everybody was unanimously voting Bioness. I voted Bioness. Then i passed out from hangover or something. Then when i read the whole phase it was already over.



Jessicα said:


> No, I don't have 100% confirmation that he is, but due to my ability (which I've explained earlier in the game) which stops any action (thus we saw no actions from mafia last day or night phase, so we can assume if CP is mafia then he's a killer) and due to the evidence I've gathered from the thread previously I think it's pretty set stone and fact that he's mafia.
> 
> Also sorry if I type things out weird, on a lot of pain meds right now, which ironically, gives me headaches.


You roleblocked me?


I think ima just let you guys lynch me, should be interesting.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

Then how do you not know what my abilities are if you reread the phase? This makes no sense. Also you voted on Bioness after LB was confirmed scum, as that's what LB would want, because she wanted to obviously get rid of him because he's probably some strong town player, regardless he isn't on her mafia team. But even after this you still voted for Bioness. I'm going to keep my vote on you, as even before then you read mafia to me. But for now I'll be off, going to get some sleep.

Also sorry, some things I've said before I meant to say something else (for some reason I thought you were being lynched last time, and then learned it was Sito) Anyways yeah, I'm on a lot of pain medication right now so I may jumble up what mean to say. Plus I'm a bit sleep deprived at the moment, which I'm going to fix soon.


----------



## Savage (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn, I died again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Top 5 suspects:

Sphyer (how he's dodged a modkill is beyond me)
Chaos
Chiba
Grahf (lol Grahf)
Hiruzen Sarutobi


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2011)

I ain't a suspect? Wow, that's new.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Should you be?


----------



## Toreno (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking at Sphyer, he should have been killed years ago. 

*[VOTE LYNCH SYPHER]*


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2011)

You tell me bro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah probably.

But I'll show you mercy this time 

Not that I can do anything, of course


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Top 5 suspects:
> 
> *Sphyer (how he's dodged a modkill is beyond me)*Chaos
> Chiba
> ...



Fixed.

Sphyer is still alive? Must be Illuminati. They can get away with that type of stuff.

And how is Hiruzen not dead yet


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2011)

I love coffee.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Sphyer and Hiruzen are almost surely mafia.

Sun should take them out.

Although I have a feeling knowing who Sun likely was, that might not happen soon


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't worry, I'll kill Hiruzen. Let me send a PM to Sarun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Don't worry, I'll kill Hiruzen. Let me send a PM to Sarun


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Isn't he adorable? pek


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 9, 2011)

Fireworks is still alive?



Jessicα said:


> Then how do you not know what my abilities are if you reread the phase? This makes no sense. Also you voted on Bioness after LB was confirmed scum, as that's what LB would want, because she wanted to obviously get rid of him because he's probably some strong town player, regardless he isn't on her mafia team. But even after this you still voted for Bioness. I'm going to keep my vote on you, as even before then you read mafia to me. But for now I'll be off, going to get some sleep.


I was confused by what you said about me not being dead.

Lol if i had known LB was confirmed mafia and she started the wagon i doubt i would've lynched Bioness especially if i was mafia. But i didn't because i only glanced the start of the phase, saw everyone lynching Bioness without justification, figured _he_ was the confirmed scum, so i just lynched him and went back to sleep without reading further. I wasn't in a condition to read the whole thread at the time, especially when i thought it was a confirmed +1 for the townies.



Fireworks said:


> Isn't he adorable? pek


He looks like a douche bag and he's only 5.


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Fireworks is still alive?



Of course child, I'm town.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 9, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Of course child, I'm town.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1QzZ15-L38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

It's the truth. If you've been reading, you would know me being town has already been well established .


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

The faster we get rid of mafia the sooner I can get my coffee from Hidden Nin. As for my suspects, Closet Pervert was on the top of my list and was going to push a lynch on him regardless. 

*[vote lynch Closet Pervert]*

edit: needed vote lynch


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2011)

That and the fact that I love coffee.  Both have been well established.

 Awesome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I get the feeling the SK and Sun will be inactive this phase...


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey what's Jessico's smilie?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel like I love coffee...


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Top 5 suspects:
> 
> Sphyer (how he's dodged a modkill is beyond me)
> Chaos
> ...


He asked to modkilled. We need to wait for Zabuza on this.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

*(Potentially 2) Incoming Action Alert!*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

Sun to the rescue and SK to troll


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohemgee I swear to gawd if I facking die!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Gooood. Gooooooooooooood.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

*Day Action!

Kills that touches your heart!


*(Credit to DeathRoad from Photobucket)​










***Town Rail Station***

???: Slow Day?
: I am bit chilling. Don't want to repeat yesterday's stuff.
???: I believe my kill could be game changer.
: I wish to know you so I can kill you!
???: I'll get you before you get me!
: You are my prey. I'm saving you for last.

***Train pulls up. A man gets out.

???: Goodluck. Looks like my prey showed up!

: Wassup br...

??? kills  [Marco]

 - Town - Canttouchthis
[Coward]
Canttouchthis really can't be touched. He will be target a player per night phase, and all the directions targeted at him, will be redirected towards the chosen player.

*Another action coming.*​


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm I wonder who that person is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

C'mon Sun. I hope your kill is righteous.

Sphyer or Hiruzen Sarutobi is surely the way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

SHOW US THE LIGHT OF DAY SUN-SAN


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

*Day Action

Kills, Kills Everywhere!


*










: You still hanging around after the kill?
???: I killed all the cops, bra.

 loads his revolver.

: Maybe I should take him out.
???: I suggest you save me for the last. Let's have an epic at the end! Screw town! Screw scums! Screw thief! Screw coffee! We are the show!
 You talk too much!

Someone was coming to the station.  instinctively pulls the trigger on that unsuspecting traveler.

It was one poor fellow who was hunting for his smiley.

???: LOL!


 kills Sphyer []

[FONT=&quot]*Awesome*
*[Awesome]*
After 20 awesomes posted in the game thread, either smiles or words, by somone besides Awesome, Awesome will target 2 player and those players will be killed.


Awesome counter in the thread was around 10. This is why referenced that old smilies are dying out in end of last day phase as I expected people to use this and Sito's smiley more than they were used.
[/FONT]​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

SMH. Sphyer should have been modkilled already.

I'm sorry Sun. Stop listening to me. My scumdar is broken in this game with all this inactifagginess 

Though I'm quite sure of Hiruzen being mafioso.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

I could have had a killing role.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Ugh. If anyone has any condition that activates on their smiley being used an X amount of times.

You should probably tell us.

Damn Sphyer inactifagging.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

> ???: I suggest you save me for the last. Let's have an epic at the end! Screw town! Screw scums! Screw thief! Screw coffee! We are the show!



It seems that neither the SK nor the mafia are the ones who stole the coffee. It seems the thief is probably a separate independent.

I don't think Hidden Nin is the SK, but would he really be so brave with announcing he's the thief? Reverse psychology?

Fucking WIFOM how does it work.


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. 

Also, has Hiruzen even posted?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

Lemme do a vote count.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, Hiruzen has posted 8 times in this game.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

I think we reached modkills for non-posters but I prefer they will be replaced until Zabuza say on that matter.


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah, Hiruzen has posted 8 times in this game.



I just checked. 

LB has posted more than me and she's fucking dead  She's been gone for like 2 phases too!

EDIT: WAD you've been spamming this thread. You have the most.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't spam. Everything I say is always relevant


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't spam. Everything I say is always relevant



Relevant Spam


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

?  Chiba > Closet Perbert
?  Hiruzen Sarutobi 
?  Fear 
?  Awesome > Closet Pervert
?  R o f l c o p t e r > Closet Pervert
?  Jessica > Closet Pervert
?  Shin - Zangetsu > Closet Pervert
?  Hidden Nin 
?  Princess Ivy 
?  Toreno > Sphyer
?  WhatADrag > Closet Pervert
?  JiraiyatheGallant 
?  Sajin > WAD > Closet Pervert
?  Shima Tetsuo 
?  Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED 
?  Chaos 
?  Closet Pervert 
?  Grαhf > Closet Pervert
?  FireWorks > Closet Pervert
?  Bioness > Closet Pervert


Closet Pervert – 10
Sphyer – 1


There are 20 players. Closet Pervert is one vote away from lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm guessing Zoidberg doesn't give a darn about the game since he solo'd already


----------



## Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

Great so no lynch until Zoidberg votes? I don't think he'll come back after he just gooned victory.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CLOSET PERVERT]*

Maybe it's just me or did someone try and claim that  face? Maybe I'm tweaking.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Boom. Majority get.

Really hope he's scum :/


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

This seems to be going too smoothly. This will be the shortest and least informative phase yet if it ends right now


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2011)

You're going to laugh out loud when you see what my actual role is


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

The godfather? 

It isn't that much of a stretch honestly.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

Phase closed. Write-up coming.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*EDIT:* Well hey, we're only human, bound to make mistakes. 

But damn did I think I had this. I'll relook through the thread and hope to find a new suspect, but now people aren't going to be trusting my choice much. Damn it. 

But good news is I won't be on pain medication for much longer, so after that I'll be able to think clearly. But still. smh. 

But hey, not much of a role lost. 

But again, no worries, can't lose my cool now. Good night. /night


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2011)

*End of Day 5 (or 6)!

Son, I am disappoint!


*










: Disappointing!
: Scum!
: You don't know what you are doing!
: We don't listen to scums.
: It was mistake! I wasn't paying attention. I had lot of stuff going!
: Excuses, Excuses!
: All you townies hands will have innocent blood on you!
: Allow me to throw the first stone!

 [Closet Pervert] is lynched.

[FONT=&quot]*Ippy*
*[Role blocker]*
Ippy is the only person allowed to say no in this game. When he does so he will roll block target player per night phase.[/FONT]​


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarun (Jun 10, 2011)

Mercy period of 20 minutes to send in any action if you want.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't received any actions at all


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Everyone's probably been sending them to sarun uchiha instead seeing as your computer has been on the fritz supposedly 

Now end the night phase. Also update the OP!

/night phase


----------



## Fear (Jun 10, 2011)

You're dead next WAD.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, that OP needs to be updated badly.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Lazy mods

Smh


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

I take full responsibility on this laziness.

Fear, btw you are replaced as you requested. Homestuck is your replacement.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

end of night phase coming.

Zabuza, did you get all the PM's I sent you about night actions?


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh shit

I was going to say I would be here till next week

But it is what it is


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Funny thing is we were looking for Sphyer's replacement for couple of phase but we got ur replacement within the phase you requested.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Well ain't that a bitch 

Oh well


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*End of Night 5?

Unidentified Body!


*










[Scums]: Oh, we were so lucky last day phase!
[Scums]: We can't count that always!
[Scums]: Come on,  has lost his touch!
[Scums]: We can't count that always. I think he 3-2 on us over town!
[Scums]: Let's hope it will be 3-3 at end of next day.
[Scums]: Or why don't we hope your kill today is him!
[Scums]: What do you think?

[Scums] inspect the body they killed.

[Scums]: Can't tell. We disfigured the body.
[Scums]: We got carried away. But, you guys were to inattentive on this.
[Scums]: Doesn't matter. We just know he is not among us.
[Scums]: Good logic.
[Scums]: What's his player name?
[Scums]: Hidden Nin, Hidden Nin it is.

*Mafia janitor kills Hidden Nin.*




*Day 6 Start!
Start Posting!
*​


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

fear can have his role back if he still wants it, fine by me


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]*

We're out of leads for the moment. Or at least I am. This is purely based off of my scumdar.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

Your scumdar fails, hard.

But go ahead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

If Hidden Nin had the coffee, what does that mean? 

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Pending modkill, I'm 100% confident in this lynch.

Sun can kill him instead, in fact. We can move onto another suspect.

Which would be Chiba.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I really wish the damn playerlist was updated.

I have a sneaking suspicion that Fear is in fact, not a bulletproof, and the SK. But that's definitely the last of my concerns at the moment.

We can deal with the SK later.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

So Homestuck decides to be a bro and lets me have my role back.

But any way:

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

Looks like I am the only person who realized you lied.



			
				WhatADrag said:
			
		

> It did.
> 
> I am





sarun uchiha said:


> ??? kills  [Marco]
> 
> - Town - Canttouchthis
> [Coward]
> ...



SK killed .

I am guessing the mafia cop investigated Marco, and you used that smiley to try fake reveal your role. Lucky Marco was an inactifag, otherwise he would have come out.

And by the way, I am not the SK. I am the Bullet Proof townie. I can even show you my role description if you want.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone can say that they aren't scum

I'd rather go after people who are not going to get modkilled for inactivity. however it seems we are short on leads atm

marvelous Fear, I actually suspected WhatADrag of the SK before as he seemed to always mention him and sun

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Alright, alright. I'll admit it. I'm actually an independent.

I'm really a nexus though, and I have a day announcement ability that allows me to pretend to be any given smiley (thus giving me a perfect alibi).

I'm a survivor though, and I'll win with anyone.

I'm really not mafia, mafia has inactifagged throughout the game. I know my credibility is shot after using a fake smiley, but meh. I tried to play off being town when there was no reason to. I was just afraid (and still am) that if I'm not 100% confirmed townie, people will want to lynch me on notoriety anyways.

I'm coming clean. My day announcement ability is not even a one-shot, I can use it whenever I want but I used it for that extremely contrived and convoluted attempt at a town alibi. 

I'm obviously not the SK, I'm just a survivor riding along for the ride 

Trust me again, that I'm not scum. That's Hiruzen, Chiba, Chaos. I'm almost sure of it.

I am willing to grant you the same liberty of trust that you're not the SK, a role description wouldn't convince me, as anyone can fake that, to be honest - and the SK would be the one most likely to have noticed my lie there as he killed


----------



## Toreno (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow I totally forgot about that event.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

*Edit: *Independent Nexus? Believable, but not convincing enough. Especially when you said ''I can win with any side'', so that we can keep you alive.

I think you're the mafia Nexus.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> WAD isn't the SK. But the Mafia Nexus.
> 
> The SK attacked WAD, which bounced onto one of his allies. This is evident because WAD claimed he was the Town Nexus () - but was lying after seeing the real canttouchthis die.
> 
> Therefore, I am certain he is the Mafia Nexus, and no town Nexus in this game exists.



So...with your theory, mafia decided to RNG their attacks off me on Night 1 for no reason?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yes, my real smiley is


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer was Radiohead.

Another slip.

Lol scum.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh yes, my real smiley is



St. Lucifer had that smiley...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Edit: *Independent Nexus? Believable, but not convincing enough. Especially when you said ''I can win with any side'', so that we can keep you alive.
> 
> I think you're the mafia Nexus.



I can though. I feel as if Zabuza designed this role for me as a pittance, knowing that I die so often in mafia games for my notoriety, that he would ensure my survival in this game. Frankly, it's broken - as I'm guaranteed to live to the end (unless I'm lynched), which is why I didn't come clean off the bat and admit I'm an independent nexus, because I felt uttering the words "independent" would have automatically promoted distrust. 

I'm telling you, Hiruzen, Chiba, Chaos - we should gun for them, as amongst them are the last mafia. Somewhere amongst us is also the SK. Obviously I'm not him. Once we eliminate the mafia and the SK, you'll see I'm not lying as obviously the game should be over with my win condition. At that point of impossibility, you can lynch me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh fuck.

Trust me I'm not dumb enough to make such a slip if I was scum. It's :WOW

I had to open up the smileys list to remind myself who I was (since I haven't checked my PM in a while since I lied about ) and I typed out the wrong shortcut, seeing as its the one under 

Meh. If you guys want to lynch me, go ahead. I've been way more than shady. I should have come clean.

Frankly, I feel embarassed I will be lynched/die with such a role.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Right, because typing '''' is very, very close to ''''


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Alive Players:
Chiba
  Hiruzen Sarutobi
Fear Homestuck Fear
 Awesome
R o f l c o p t e r
 Jessicα
Shin - Zangetsu
Princess Ivy
 Toreno
WhatADrag
JiraiyatheGallant
Sajin
 Shima Tetsuo
Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED
 Chaos
Grαhf
FireWorks
 Bioness


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

My brain = nuked right now, and I typed out the wrong shortcut for the wrong smiley. I read the wrong line. Check the smileys list for yourself, they're right on top of each other

Give me a little more credit Fear, I wouldn't honestly falseclaim a smiley from my own scumteam if I was mafia that had already died


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag you don goofed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Really, honestly, it was an idiotic error, one I'm sure I deserve to be lynched for.

But why of all the hundreds of smileys I can claim, would I claim one that I would obviously be aware of from my own scumteam


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Experienced player like you making such a simple mistake? Unlikely. Even if you were smoking crack and high on off dated cheese, you wouldn't have made that mistake. And it's even harder to believe considering you fake role revealed twice.

And the only reason why some people might think I am SK is because all the kills correlate with my activity. But it's funny, since I am sure there was a kill two days ago when I was away. So the reason why I have not been attacked thus far, is either because the mafia faction don't see me as a threat, or that they genuinely believe my role. Either way, I welcome both the SK and Mafia to attack me if they think I am lying.

And these players need to be mod killed.

Chiba
  Hiruzen Sarutobi
 R o f l c o p t e r
 Jessicα
Shin - Zangetsu
Princess Ivy
 JiraiyatheGallant
Sajin
 Shima Tetsuo
Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED
 Chaos
Grαhf

Pretty much the entire list of players.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Strangely enough, the serial killer's activity goes in correlation to WAD's as well. They are both independents too. WAD, if you *are* the SK, it's better to admit it and play completely pro-town. Anyway, we can use WAD's independence to find mafia. For one, mafia mostly go after independents for town cred. What I believe is that Sajin knew WAD wasn't town and mafia, so he would try and pursue the lynch for town cred.

Anti Sajin mode

*[change vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

Why would I need to be mod killed?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Fear said:
			
		

> Experienced player like you making such a simple mistake? Unlikely. Even if you were smoking crack and high on off dated cheese, you wouldn't have made that mistake. And it's even harder to believe considering you fake role revealed twice.



Exactly Fear, exactly.

Why would I fuck up so bad? I lied arbitrarily about the first smiley I was, that didn't really serve a purpose, to be honest. But now I honestly tried to type out the shortcut of who I was, but my brain is ka-put and I read the wrong line for which smiley I am.

My role is basically that of being an "observer". Independent, untouchable nexus, can win with anyone. Zabuza really just wanted me to survive and win this game I guess.

I know it's hard to believe considering how scummy I've seemed, but you have to consider that I just felt very nonchalant considering my role.

I do believe that you're not the SK, though.

All I'm saying is, let's lynch Hiruzen/Chiba/Chaos, and have Sun kill one of the others. Mafia is surely amongst them. Fingering the SK is going to be a bitch because he's been active.

But again, I'm a tool for my shenanigans in this game, if you lynch me, then I deserve to die with such a retarded broken role.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't see you post

Come to think of it, I fucking hate invisible people when playing mafia games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I honestly should disable invisibility because I almost always post whenever I'm viewing a thread.

I'll do that now. There's no purpose for me having that.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think that a nexus who can win with the town has any legitimate reason to lie about their role, at all.

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]

*And I've been active in every phase, my dear Fear.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I don't think that a nexus who can win with the town has any legitimate reason to lie about their role, at all.
> 
> *[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*



What was I supposed to say? "Hey guys, I'm an independent survivor nexus, don't lynch me?"

Especially before proof of there even being a nexus existed.

Even now, that shit is incredibly suspicious and unbelievable. I know.

I misplayed my hand. I probably deserve to be lynched, but I implore you not to.

Take out the mafia, and take out the SK, once they're gone, you'll see we win.

Also, I need to go to fucking sleep. I'm exhausted.

I implore your mercy. But meh, I don't deserve it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmph. Maybe Shima is in fact the SK.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

Then perhaps we should lynch me, just to confirm that I'm not.

And afterwards, the surviving townsfolk can lynch you.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*Day Action!

No Mercy!


*










3 PM before the kill
???: Inch by inch!
: Seems like the blue is falling piece by piece!
???: Perfect!
: I'll get you!
???: I'm getting a red right now!
: Allow me!
???: You want me to kill a townie instead!
: nope!

*??? kils Fireworks [Datass]*

11 PM after the kill
???: HAHAHA!!!
: You b@$%#*d!
???: I'll finish you soon, brotha!
: YOU...*Raikage Destruction of Table*


Fireworks - Datass - Town
*[FONT=&quot]Datass[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Reviver]*
Datass will revive a dead player once during the entire game. If there are Deputy players still alive with the same abilities as the revived player, they will lose those abilities. He can only revive townsmen.[/FONT]​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

That's actually a good question. Why lie about your role when you can win either way and don't have any abilities that affect the other factions? It seems like your hiding something.

*[change vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]*

SK. If he's not, WAD is.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Alive Players:


Chiba
  Hiruzen Sarutobi
 Fear Homestuck Fear
 Awesome
R o f l c o p t e r
 Jessicα
Shin - Zangetsu
Princess Ivy
 Toreno
WhatADrag
JiraiyatheGallant
Sajin
 Shima Tetsuo
Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED
 Chaos
Grαhf
 Bioness


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Shima]*

We shall see.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I suggest Sun to kill Shima Tetsuo. If he's not SK, we lynch WAD.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]*

just pretend i'm fear #2


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

I am pretty sure the SK is one of you Invisible users.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a possibility. Shima is our best bet right now.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]


*We can kill WhatADrag later I suppose...


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *[Change vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]*
> 
> just pretend i'm fear #2


I don't think we require your assistance with this matter. 

But hey, the more the merrier.

*[CVL Shima]*


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 0 guests)


........ I hate you all...so...so...much


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Chiba
Awesome
Princess Ivy
Toreno
Shima Tetsuo
Grαhf

All the invisible people, who're alive.


----------



## Fear (Jun 11, 2011)

Grahf and Toreno - main suspects of being mafia.

Sun, attack one of these guys.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

how..how do you know 

is you modz


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

As far as I see it, the most promising suspects are as follows.

WhatADrag, obviously, for lying about his role when he is unkillable outside of a lynch. There is simply no reason for a pro-town nexus to orchestrate that kind of deception, unless something more is being hidden.

Toreno was the only other person (besides myself) who appeared to be concerned over the janitor's kill not having their identity covered up in some way.

Fear seems rather overeager to get as many people killed as possible. It's typically not in the town's interests to point out that most of the remaining players in the game are ripe for modkilling, as the majority of them are town players.

Jessica... I'm not so sure, but her posting yesterday was very odd and there were more than a few inconsistencies in what she was saying, leading up to the death of a townie who she claimed to have confirmed as mafia with her night actions, when clearly, she had done no such thing.

Awesome. Although he has revealed his role, there has been something up with him throughout this whole game, and I don't think he can be trusted.

Chibason and Grahf are also both laying very low.

I think WhatADrag will be the best choice for the next lynch after I am killed, though, as it was his idea to move suspicion on to me after it was beginning to pile up on him.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> And these players need to be mod killed.
> 
> 
> Chiba
> ...



>.>
I've been active every phase....
<.<


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

I  see 11 post from you R o f l c o p t e r


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WAD being scum is now SO. DAMN. OBVIOUS. Thank you Fear.

Also, I think Awesome may be lying with his claim since he's really buddying WAD but he can wait. 

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know what to think of WAD's situation. He usually pays attention to detail so that may have been a genuine mistake but he's also a good liar. I'm gonna check his post history.

*[Vote Lynch Shima Tetsuo]*

Let's see what comes of this vote.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys cant be serious, WAD blatantly lied to you about his role etc etc, buddying with confirmed  mafia members, and now that he's been caught you follow a random wagon?

Then again maybe you're just scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*



Bioness said:


> I  see 11 post from you R o f l c o p t e r



12 now.. in how many phases ?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Okay then.

Unfortunate if he really is survivor. I checked his post history and he pushed for St Luci and LB a lot and has actively participated in town's plays. I know sometimes mafia act but it's important to note as maybe he just really fucked up. He just doesn't give me the scum vibe based on his entire post history. Also I doubt he's SK as he already has two abilities which is too much, he can't have a third. I'm not being gullible, just observing that he may really be the survivor. I may be wrong but my scumdar's been on point these days.
And yes, this is a defense of WAD based on my analysis of the thread so however he turns up feel free to interpret it as you like. 

And I'm not inactive, I'm one of the few that has read every single post in the thread and am constantly lurking. I just have had nothing of value except this defense to contribute for the moment because of my lacking role. 

I say the Shima lynch will prove more fruitful. There's no point wasting a lynch on a survivor but I'll argue no further than this.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

If WAD was a survivor, why the hell would he lie about his role?

You gotta be scum, Shin. Shima might be the SK but I really doubt he's mafioso.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually looking back,



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There's nothing to slip, I'm town and the whackest type for that matter. Don't vote for me.
> I'm not even going to waste time. I'm bearded guy. Generic not really pleased at all about the assigning but whatev's.



A generic, Shin? Really now?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. I'm town. I wouldn't have stuck my head out if I wasn't. Like I said, interpet the defense the way you will.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

We already tried lynching Shin, but opted for others


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> As far as I see it, the most promising suspects are as follows.
> 
> WhatADrag, obviously, for lying about his role when he is unkillable outside of a lynch. There is simply no reason for a pro-town nexus to orchestrate that kind of deception, unless something more is being hidden.
> 
> ...



Actually no, the only two people that I've targeted really are LB (Which was Mafia) and CP (which was Town). I had reason to believe that CP was Mafia as well, but I guess my hunch was wrong. However I never said my night action confirmed that he was mafia, I said that I put my night action on him, and no mafia actions came out that night, also suggesting that he could possibly be mafia. If you look back at how LB was caught, or one of my posts from the previous page, you'll see how I'm confirmed town, I just towned last phase. Everyone does it at one point.

However since it's late I'm going to bed, I'll be back in the morning to discuss this.

Also my posting was odd because I was on a bunch of pain pills, had my wisdom teeth pulled, so I couldn't think that clearly as well. So that's why my posts were---strange to say the least.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2011)

This is proof how I'm town Shima.



sarun uchiha said:


> *End of Night 2
> 
> Sulk It!
> 
> ...





LegendaryBeauty said:


> I would've never thought it was you, Bioness.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Bioness]*



People start to vote Bioness, believing she's noworries, then I come in.



Jessicα said:


> Just to tell you all LB is not . I am, and I used my ability on her on night one, making her .
> 
> For some reason I had found her suspicious, so I decided to stop her activities for a little while, and it seems I was right. I could reveal my abilities if you don't believe I am who I am.





Jessicα said:


> Also here's my role anyways:
> 
> *NoWorries*
> 
> ...






Zabuza said:


> *What goes around comes around*​
> Tomasulk rushed through the office door.
> 
> tomasulk :We're in trouble, we're in trouble, we're in trouble!
> ...


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Yeah. I'm town. I wouldn't have stuck my head out if I wasn't. Like I said, interpet the defense the way you will.



I really doubt Zabuza/Sarun would troll like that, making one role in the game generic.

I think you're scum, but it'll be even clearer once we lynch WAD though we probably wont seeing how townies are mostly sheep in this game.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Really? Then lynch him. 

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

But I think I'm right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sigh. This is fucking stupid.

I was playing carelessly because I thought I'd be okay with such an invulnerable role.

Honestly, would you guys have believed I was "an independent nexus survivor" if I came out with that information straight out from the getgo?

No. The minute WAD says he's not town, he would have gotten fucking wagoned. I almost did to begin with until I made that gimmicky day announcement.

I used a false smiley "can't touch this" because it would be easier to confirm me as being a nexus with a smiley of that name.

All these arguments are inconsistent as fuck.

I'm a mafia nexus.

I'm the SK.

All fucking wrong.

And I'm merely suspicious of Shima, that's all, I don't think we should be fucking lynching him.

We should lynch Hiruzen.

Whose fucking bright idea was it to say "IF SHIMA ISNT SK, WAD YOU'RE NEXT?"

Fucking Christ.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Whose fucking bright idea was it to say "IF SHIMA ISNT SK, WAD YOU'RE NEXT?"
> 
> Fucking Christ.


 
You know very well that you were a candidate for lynch until you shifted the focus onto me instead. You also know that you have lied about your role for no apparent reason. It is perfectly reasonable to lynch you after I die.


Jessicα said:


> This is proof how I'm town Shima.


I'm well aware of what happened in that phase, which is why you're only suspicious rather than obviously guilty. It does not change the fact that what you said yesterday (claiming to have confirmed Closet with your action) was a blatant lie or that it got a town member lynched.

Also, you are claiming what is essentially a roleblocker's role, while I'm fairly certain that we've already lost our roleblocker.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:
			
		

> You know very well that you were a candidate for lynch until you shifted the focus onto me instead.



Consider it a compliment to your cunning, I merely noted that the SK made a move while you showed up. 

Mind you, given my assessment of your abilities, this would be a foolish move on your part, but it was merely a passing suspicion.

Note that I have not once wavered in my vote from Hiruzen.

Why? Because I'm still positive he's mafia.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I used a false smiley "can't touch this" because it would be easier to confirm me as being a nexus with a smiley of that name.



Bullshit, WAD. If you are really a mere nexus survivor, surely you would get an appropriate smiley for your role; it is ridiculous to claim to be someone else when it hardly gives you additional credit. (not to mention you would have claimed survivor and not town nexus if you were one, at hardly any risk) Also, you clearly buddied LB when she got daykilled.

No escape from this. You have claimed a role you do not have and led us to lynch several townies, you are going down here and now like the scum you are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Bullshit, WAD. If you are really a mere nexus survivor, surely you would get an appropriate smiley for your role; it is ridiculous to claim to be someone else when it hardly gives you additional credit. Also, you clearly buddied LB when she got daykilled.
> 
> No escape from this. You have claimed a role you do not have and let us to lynch several townies, you are going down here and now like the scum you are.



Smileys appropriate to my role...lol.

Yes because "noworries" as a "roleblocker" makes sense.

I merely took a liberty with it. What's the point about lying about my smiley now? I merely went with the gambit of choosing a different smiley to "represent" myself and plant the hint of me being a nexus later (note on Phase 1 I maintained I never stated this, merely boasted about how my survivability in this game would be insured).

I claimed no roles that weren't mine. Not even sure how that's possible in a closed set-up game. A smiley? Yes. I am guilty of that, for the extremely peculiar thought process I employed.

Led you to lynch several townies? Like who?

SH4L, Sito, CP were all lead by different players. I did not push any single one of them.

I can understand the theory I'm perhaps the SK, but mafia? After all this?

Your reading into this sucks hard, Sajin. Never mind the fact LB bitched here, and on MSN for more than week about how the mafia team is inactifags.

You've not once refuted how it's possible for me to be a part of an inactifag mafia.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Your reading into this sucks hard, Sajin. Never mind the fact LB bitched here, and on MSN for more than week about how the mafia team is inactifags.


Well, you should definitely be modkilled now. As far as I am aware, discussing the remaining mafia members on MSN with a former mafia member is against the rules of the game, if you are not part of the mafia yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes because her making offhand comments that I didn't encourage in a chat room to more than a dozen people saying: "I wish my team wasn't so inactive" is grounds to modkill me, when she in fact did not specify any names and I was just there to witness her lamenting.

I've done nothing wrong.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Smileys appropriate to my role...lol.
> 
> Yes because "noworries" as a "roleblocker" makes sense.



Exactly why it wouldnt be a problem to say the truth (if it is truth to begin with).



> I merely took a liberty with it. What's the point about lying about my smiley now? I merely went with the gambit of choosing a different smiley to "represent" myself and plant the hint of me being a nexus later (note on Phase 1 I maintained I never stated this, merely boasted about how my survivability in this game would be insured).



Exactly, you didnt even fully claim. Why would you lie to town so much as Survivor? Simple, you're antitown.
Not to mention you fully realized what would happen to you if someone counterclaimed your smiley and you still decided on it, I'm willing to bet you have been present in a write-up or two or at least thought you would eventually be.



> I claimed no roles that weren't mine. Not even sure how that's possible in a closed set-up game. A smiley? Yes. I am guilty of that, for the extremely peculiar thought process I employed.



Not as much extremely peculiar as antitown, WAD.



> Led you to lynch several townies? Like who?
> 
> SH4L, Sito, CP were all lead by different players. I did not push any single one of them.



Oh really? CP I'll give you, but I'm 95% sure you pushed both of the others, not to mention you made a 180 after LB's unconvincing argument and went from voting to lynch her to telling vig to target other people. 



> I can understand the theory I'm perhaps the SK, but mafia? After all this?



After what? Fakeclaiming? You bet.



> Your reading into this sucks hard, Sajin. Never mind the fact LB bitched here, and on MSN for more than week about how the mafia team is inactifags.
> 
> You've not once refuted how it's possible for me to be a part of an inactifag mafia.



I look at the evidence I see in the thread, not the MSN bitching which imo is a bit unfair in itself. It could easily be staged, for one thing, and besides, even if you aren't from the mafia by some random chance, you are still clearly antitown.

I hardly ever push lynches so hard nowadays but damn WAD, you are so obvious it's not even funny. 1) Fakeclaim role 2) Buddy with a mafia member 3) lynch/"suspect" townies 4) mafia member setting himself up to be lynched "accidentally proving" you're the Nexus and 5) suspicious people of all kinds not wanting to lynch you.

I will not rest until I either meet an unfortunate end or finally bring you to the gallows.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

< pro-Sajin in this.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, WhatADrag, you'll excuse me if I don't believe a word that she says... Outside of the game thread... From beyond the grave...

By supposedly hinting at the identities of the mafia like that, she is more than likely attempting to divert attention _away_ from them, and on to other people. She can't help lying and cheating at any given opportunity, after all.

Either way, it's just a shame that she can't be mod-killed, now that she is already dead. Perhaps someone can do the world a favour and mod-kill her in reality. 

Still. No matter what kind of cheating that LegendaryBeauty is involved in this time, you still lied about your role and its faction, for no good reason. Trying to distract us with information that you supposedly received from outside the game will not change that.

Also, where has Roflcopter been hiding? Another suspicious character emerges.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

*imaginary komabrofist*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:
			
		

> Exactly why it wouldnt be a problem to say the truth (if it is truth to begin with).



Again, if I claimed anything but town, I would have been lynched from the get go.

How are you not getting this?

Ultimately I planned to pretend I was town all along until town wins and you see (WAD - INDEPENDENT SURVIVOR) and you're like "wut", because realistically no one would have figured out my allegiances by now had I not claimed a smiley that wasn't mine.



> Exactly, you didnt even fully claim. Why would you lie to town so much as Survivor? Simple, you're antitown.
> Not to mention you fully realized what would happen to you if someone counterclaimed your smiley and you still decided on it, I'm willing to bet you have been present in a write-up or two or at least thought you would eventually be.



"Lie so much"

What have I lied about besides my smiley, Sajin?



> Not as much extremely peculiar as antitown, WAD.



Blah blah blah.



> Oh really? CP I'll give you, but I'm 95% sure you pushed both of the others, not to mention you made a 180 after LB's unconvincing argument and went from voting to lynch her to telling vig to target other people.



I suggest you reread both the SH4L and Sito phases. Yes, I made a 180 turn in LB's case because for a short while, I let my bias of my emotions, letting a friend, get off the hook.



> After what? Fakeclaiming? You bet.



After mafia hit a nexus on Night 1 and killed Thedyingbreed? What. I got my scumbuddies to roulette off me for the lulz?

I've made this case against you so many times, and you STILL ignore it.



> I look at the evidence I see in the thread, not the MSN bitching which imo is a bit unfair in itself. It could easily be staged, for one thing, and besides, even if you aren't from the mafia by some random chance, you are still clearly antitown.
> 
> I hardly ever push lynches so hard nowadays but damn WAD, you are so obvious it's not even funny. 1) Fakeclaim role 2) Buddy with a mafia member 3) lynch/"suspect" townies 4) mafia member setting himself up to be lynched "accidentally proving" you're the Nexus and 5) suspicious people of all kinds not wanting to lynch you.
> 
> I will not rest until I either meet an unfortunate end or finally bring you to the gallows.



Then by all means.

This is all posterity for how ridiculously wrong you will end up being.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> This is all posterity for how ridiculously wrong you will end up being.


At this point, it's fairly certain that we will all look more ridiculous after lynching me, than we will after lynching you. There are worse things to do than lynch a supposed independent who has gone to great length to lie about his allegiance throughout the game, for hidden reasons known only to himself.

Worse things, such as lynching... Well. Just about anyone else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> At this point, it's fairly certain that we will all look more ridiculous after lynching me, than we will after lynching you. There are worse things to do than lynch a supposed independent who has gone to great length to lie about his allegiance throughout the game, for hidden reasons known only to himself.
> 
> Worse things, such as lynching... Well. Just about anyone else.



You're the one that suggested the lynch on yourself when I merely was suspect of you.

I have not once encouraged lynching you at all.

Thus, my vote on Hiruzen remains constant.

In fact, I'm startled by the lack of attention to these inactives like Chaos, Chiba, Hiruzen, who amongst them are by all means the final mafia members.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

I dislike my role in this game...


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Again, if I claimed anything but town, I would have been lynched from the get go.
> 
> I suggest you reread both the SH4L and Sito phases. Yes, I made a 180 turn in LB's case because for a short while, I let my bias of my emotions, letting a friend, get off the hook.
> 
> After mafia hit a nexus on Night 1 and killed Thedyingbreed? What. I got my scumbuddies to roulette off me for the lulz?



Bullshit, WAD. At the last part, we dont even know mafia attacked the nexus, at the other ones, just no. These are poor excuses.

Also, rereading made it even more clear how you and Awesome cooperate together. You guys ALWAYS vote for the same person in a really short time span, and surprise surprise, they're always town. Awesome made an interesting reveal, but perhaps he changed a few parts of it or investigated a similar role... We will see if my hunch is correct when we lynch you.



> Then by all means.
> 
> This is all posterity for how ridiculously wrong you will end up being.



Oh no. I can imagine the worst case scenario right now, we lynch an extremely suspicious and guilty as fuck person whose lynch sheds light on events throughout the game and see he's an independent survivor, WHAT A NIGHTMARE. 

Nah, I'd rather get you lynched and see you flip scum (or at least antitown), and the way how difficult it is to lynch you only confirms my suspicions even further. 

Oh, and you actually did pursue both Sito and Sh4L lynches, saying SH4L is the most suspicious person we had and voting for Sito first along with Awesome... And you even stated CP is very sus earlier. Nice try though.

Stop using Hiruzen as a scapegoat to further delay your lynch and die already, ffs. I hope sun kills someone antitown too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:
			
		

> Bullshit, WAD. At the last part, we dont even know mafia attacked the nexus, at the other ones, just no. These are poor excuses.



Not my fault there was write-up inconsistencies. Zabuza wrote the first instance(mafia), and sarun uchiha wrote the second instance(SK) where an attack was attempted on me.

Since there's obviously disharmony between the mods on whether or not the revelation a nexus was attacked in the write-up, why not be patient and wait for sarun or Zabuza to confirm that the result of the Night 1 attack was nexus redirected?

As if "Thedyingbreed", of all people, being targeted for a mafia faction kill isn't inherent proof enough.



> Also, rereading made it even more clear how you and Awesome cooperate together. You guys ALWAYS vote for the same person in a really short time span, and surprise surprise, they're always town. Awesome made an interesting reveal, but perhaps he changed a few parts of it or investigated a similar role... We will see if my hunch is correct when we lynch you.



This is stupid. Do you really think I'd openly have such a wingman with my scumbuddy? Grasping at straws, Sajin.



> Oh, and you actually did pursue both Sito and Sh4L lynches, saying SH4L is the most suspicious person we had and voting for Sito first along with Awesome... And you even stated CP is very sus earlier. Nice try though.



SH4L was the most suspicious and I only voted for him at the end when he kept repeating "WAD IS SCUM" like a parrot and not offering any defense of his own when he was already being wagoned, at which point I decided "what townie wouldn't offer proof of their innocent? in a game where role revealing is allowed, that's all it takes." Sito I may have voted first, but I didn't push his wagon. CP, we've already clarified.

All three townies acted scummy and offered no defense when pressured. How is that my fault?



> Nah, I'd rather get you lynched and see you flip scum (or at least antitown), and the way how difficult it is to lynch you only confirms my suspicions even further.



You see, seeing as town is going to win this game regardless considering the numbers advantage they probably hold (I suspect maybe 2 mafia left, along with the SK), and seeing as how obviously I will win with town, I'd like for us to pursue ACTUAL scum. And not just "independents that I are secretly mafia masterminds"

I'm sick and tired of this shit, Sajin. You should know by now that these days I can never get away with being scum for more than a couple of phases.

But go ahead, I challenge town to waste their time. Maybe I deserve it, I've already admitted that my lie was a silly error, but that's not something you should be wasting your time on.

Instead, again - these three names I've been mentioning for a couple of phases now are consistently being ignored (and how they've eluded modkill has frankly irritated me): Chiba, Chaos, Hiruzen.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Why are guys even arguing. 
You've been saying the same stuff over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm done arguing here. This will never end.

Lynch/Kill Hiruzen/Chiba/Chaos

I'm pretty sure the final mafia are in there.

As far as the SK? He's hiding in plain sight, and it's not me. Doubt it's Shima now. Perhaps it's Sajin all along, maybe it is Fear, maybe it's Awesome. That will obviously be an issue that we need to discover. But it's obviously not me, and neither am I mafia.

Do what you guys want. I'm frankly pissed off at those inactives getting away without a modkill.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

SK/mafia obviously not you, I find this to be quite weird WAD. You have offered me to wait and you offered me theories why you would not be scum, but I can far easier create theories where you are antitown since, simply put, it is by far more likely, and basically all your suspicions so far have been townies. 

I am not against the inactifags getting modkilled, quite the contrary, I would be happy if they were so if sarun or Zabuza see this it is probably something for them to work on. However, as of right now WAD is the best choice for the lynch which will quite possibly will shed light on the situation regardless of his affiliation. Most definitely, even if he's independent, he has a few tricks up his sleeve he hasn't told us about or he wouldn't fakeclaim a smiley (high risk, low gain) to begin with.

I am not sure of where his allegiance lies but it is most definitely not the Town.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sajin]*

The most common thing for a mafia or independent to do is scumhunt independents for town cred. Of which, you are possibly the SK because you don't fit the mafia's inactifagness.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch Sajin]*
> 
> The most common thing for a mafia or independent to do is scumhunt independents for town cred. Of which, you are possibly the SK because you don't fit the mafia's inactifagness.



If I'm the SK, which independent am I "scumhunting for town cred"? Survivor? 

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> If I'm the SK, which independent am I "scumhunting for town cred"? *Survivor*?
> 
> Why am I not surprised.




Why are you hunting me, bro ? 

:sleepy


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

You're (the real) survivor, Rofl?

Not surprising either, really


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> You're (the real) survivor, Rofl?
> 
> Not surprising either, really



I'm a survivor who sleeps all day and night, hence the :sleepy
Side effect of sleeping all day and night is that it makes me BP. 
So, basicely, I'm a BP who can win with either side... lamest role ever.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Isn't WAD basically a nexus survivor? Two survivors? 

*[change vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Well if anyone still doesnt vote for WAD after this, just lol.

/In before "I lied and am actually the SK but I'll play pro-town" or something


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you serious?

lol rofl, I don't know if you're lying just to get my lynched, or if somehow there are two survivors, one nexus one bulletproof, but yeah by all means, that's dumb.

Please go ahead and lynch me. I can't wait for this.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Can we lynch me ?
My role doesn't give me any incentive to be active... at all.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a feeling WAD was the SK anyway. This is because of something said during the msn convo, but a slip is a slip. Now let's see what WAD says to this.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

There cannot really be two surviviors. Rofl seems to be legit so I'll keep the vote on WAD. If anything it will be an informative lynch then.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

If sun wants, attacking rofl to just confirm his identity wouldn't be bad in helping to find mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Can we lynch me ?
> My role doesn't give me any incentive to be active... at all.



And it does for me?

I sit around and look pretty and reflect attacks. I also have a day announcement. Wow. Awesome.

And you're just a bulletproof?

Either this is an extremely flawed game concept, or you're trying something new trying to pin me as the SK or mafia.

But whatever. I'm done arguing.

Go ahead and lynch me. This is stupid.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Please go ahead and lynch me. I can't wait for this.



I can't either. *grabs popcorn*

For once, justice will prevail. Who knows, maybe people will actually listen to me next time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

We'll see about that.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

We sure will, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

You're going to feel incredibly stupid after this lynch.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If sun wants, attacking rofl to just confirm his identity wouldn't be bad in helping to find mafia.



I agree with this course of action.

Come at me 



WhatADrag said:


> And it does for me?
> 
> I sit around and look pretty and reflect attacks. I also have a day announcement. Wow. Awesome.
> 
> ...



Just a bulletproof... who wins with whatever side wins.
Soooo much incentive to do stuff. >.>


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

We'll see about that.

Like I said, if I'm wrong you don't have to eat aiyanah's hat anymore.

Lol @ Awesome trying to get sun to waste his kill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

So, what exactly do you theorize me to be then. Is it back to mafia nexus? Even though the mafia obviously hit a nexus on Night 1? SK? Even though I'm obviously the nexus, and the SK hit a nexus?

Either R o f l c o p t e r  is lying his ass off about his role, which actually...I somehow doubt, or Zabuza for some reason made an independent nexus survivor and an independent bulletproof survivor.

Somehow I'm willing to bet it's the second


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't mind if vigis attack people who claim BP to prove their innocence. BP is an obvious role to lie about to stay under the radar and not have a vigi attack you.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

IMO, from most likely to least likely:

- mafia Nexus
- independent SK
- some other weird mafia role
- someone like a vigilante trying to hide his identity from the mafia and fakeclaiming
- a town generic
- neutral survivor

And Awesome, you claimed to be immune to one lynch attempt yet you didnt tell people to lynch you, I wonder why. If WAD flips mafia hitting Rofl with attack is fairly useless, I'd rather have him actually kill someone suspicious.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

If sun wants to attack me to prove my innocence, I'm cool with that. It's not like I'm a threat to the mafia and they will kill me after I lose my semi BP anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> IMO, from most likely to least likely:





> - mafia Nexus



So half the scumteam tried to lynch me in the early phases, and also played Mafia Roulette off me for shits n giggles? 



> - independent SK



I'm a nexus. No one has counter-claimed being a nexus, and there's proof of a nexus existing. 



> - some other weird mafia role



Nice priority list you got here 



> - someone like a vigilante trying to hide his identity from the mafia and fakeclaiming



Nope. I wish I was , it would have made life much more simpler. 



> - a town generic



DEFINITELY wish I was this 



> - neutral survivor



Exacta


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WAD, I'm not going to bother replying to your arguments because I'm sure I've replied to each one (first one in particular) at least 3 times.

You fakeclaimed a smiley and got caught, you fakeclaimed survivor and got caught. This is the end. Unless you want to persuade us Rofl is a sacrificial mafioso who suddenly has an urge to eliminate you at all costs, or that Zabuza would make a bulletproof survivor AND a nexus survivor with daytalk in the same game, I'll call it a day and wait for the results.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

WAD messed up now he has to pay the consequences. I also think it's funny how you, for one, thought you deserved the lynch and are now fighting it. It seemed more like a tactic to get people not to lynch you.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*

I've had a feeling he wasn't all the way innocent. But I believed the mafia converter converted him to mafia (seeing WAD revealed Day 1) with his only night phase. But I guess not, either way he's lying.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*incoming day action.*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*Day Action!

Because I Said So!


*










In old wild west town, two rowdies showed up!

: So, this is it!
: For you!
: You know I can take you down with me!
: But I'll hardly give you the time.

Both drew pistol nearly at same time, Sun was bit faster. But YK manage the duck 1st bullet. YK knows he can't kill the rattlesnake. He needs to get closer and launch a Kamikaze attack.
Sun appears behind YK.

: Sonido!!?

Sun points the gun at YK's head but YK manages to do bycycle kick on Sun. Sun was knocked back and his gun fell into no man hand. YK tried to shoot Sun but Sun kicked gun out of his hand. YK opened his jacket and revealed that he is strapped with bombs.
Sun removes the dagger he hid in his left sock and scrapped YK's neck before YK pulled bomb trigger. With the blunt dagger, Sun mauled YK's body taking care not to set off the bomb.

: You were perfect for me to get back into groove. 4-2, baby!

* kills  [Chaos]

**[FONT=&quot]YK[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[One Shot - Kamikaze]*
YK can kill himself and kill a player during a day phase.[/FONT]​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

2:1 mafia - town ratio

Sun's gaining my faith back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh look. The guy I said was mafia, is mafia.

Now so is Hiruzen and Chiba.

Don't waste your time with this lynch. You'll be pissed.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

My final decision for this day.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

On request due to inconsistency on how certain ability was mentioned in write-up, I'll clarify something.


The kill was Nexus'd off original target.

I am doing this because I mentioned Raven Rider was killed due to killer hitting target who was Nexus.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Not going to switch from WAD, would be easy to name a teammate who never posts along the suspects.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Not going to switch from WAD, would be easy to name a teammate who never posts along the suspects.



HS should be modkilled anyways...
Last post was 5 days ago..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

That's pretty much confirming mafia as independent really. Eh... 

*[change vote lynch HS]*

HS should be modkilled though.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Modkills are handled by Zabuza. I prefer replacements but with deep into game, if we can't replacement within the phase, HS should be modkilled.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Not going to switch from WAD, would be easy to name a teammate who never posts along the suspects.



Okay Sajin. Okay.

Mafia voted for me hard in early game.

They hit a nexus on Night 1.

Lucifer bitches about me being a nexus.

Mafia is inactifagging.

...

I give up.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

The only viable people for SK right now is Shima and Sajin. I'll have to look at Sajin's activity in correlation with the SK though.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Okay Sajin. Okay.
> 
> Mafia voted for me hard in early game.
> 
> ...



You claimed to be canttouchthis smiley, then it died, then you claimed survivor, then Rofl counterclaims.

Even if you're not mafia you're clearly not pro-town. And even despite the Nexus part, I can still see you as mafia if it was staged; not impossible given you nexus'd the kill off me like twice in the NBA game.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> You claimed to be canttouchthis smiley, then it died, then you claimed survivor, then Rofl counterclaims.



Technically I didn't counterclaim. Survivor, yes, but not nexus survivor.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

What are the odds of having 2 survivors in the same game?

Haven't seen that once out of like what, 50+ games I played. Makes little sense.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

This leads me back to suspecting WAD. 

Not sure who to trust here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> What are the odds of having 2 survivors in the same game?
> 
> Haven't seen that once out of like what, 50+ games I played. Makes little sense.



Yeah.

Other than Sphyer's Bleach Game?

Hyuk.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> What are the odds of having 2 survivors in the same game?
> 
> Haven't seen that once out of like what, 50+ games I played. Makes little sense.



Not seeing it before isn't really much of a point, unless it's something that's crucial to the balance of the game. Which 2 survivors are not.

Remember the Resident Evil game ? Remember Mio's role in that ?
Not something you had seen before, right ?
Although that one did screw up the balance.... >.>

Plenty of other examples in all those games we've played.

I'm not saying that lynching WAD is wrong, but my "counterclaim" isn't a good enough reason on its own.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Once out of 50+ games, given they were crossover characters with tons of distinguished abilities. Okay.

Making a separate BP and Nexus survivor is still weird to say the very least, and you've already lied before. It would take an incredibly convincing argument for me to vote anyone else right now so yeah.

Do what you want Rofl, but dont blame me when WAD flips antitown because to me he looks as obvious as they come.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you please tell me what are my anti-town abilities?

I'll nexus you to death. 

Better yet:

I'll make a day announcement of a Komamura YOUTUBE video of him getting fodderized in 32 different ways.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know, we'd have to ask Aiz... You. For one thing, you can easily be the SK (who are often bulletproof so why not Nexus?). For another thing, you can be independent masons with Awesome or something along the lines. I think a Thief role is antitown so you may have it as well.

This is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Can you please tell me what are my anti-town abilities?
> 
> I'll nexus you to death.
> 
> ...



Now that would be too funny.

And I welcome anybody to target me with any sort of attack. I am sadface, there will be no counterclaim. I will survive the attack and prove I am not lying. I don't get how you don't trust my claim


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Once out of 50+ games, given they were crossover characters with tons of distinguished abilities. Okay.
> 
> Making a separate BP and Nexus survivor is still weird to say the very least, and you've already lied before. It would take an incredibly convincing argument for me to vote anyone else right now so yeah.
> 
> Do what you want Rofl, but dont blame me when WAD flips antitown because to me he looks as obvious as they come.



I lied before ? Whut.

Secondly, where in my post did I even allude to you changing your vote ?
Ffs.. I have my vote on WAD, too. Dumbass. 

I'm perfectly fine with the WAD lynch.

Sheesh.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch WAD]*

I'm sticking with this until some better evidence comes up now. It's actually within WAD's best interest to reveal himself as Sk if he is.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Rofl, first two parts of my post were my reply to WAD. I edited it since you ninjad me 

>.>


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Rofl, first two parts of my post were my reply to WAD. I edited it since you ninjad me
> 
> >.>



Damnit, Sajin....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not the SK.

What. Now I'm an SK nexus, and I redirected a kill off myself?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

It's actually a possibility. It's a good way to make yourself not look like a serial killer. Your ability list will make your claim more legitimate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Way too many fucking PMs to go back.

I'm not the SK, that's just a silly theory. People can't even bring up a consistent basis for my supposed "anti-town" allegiance. 

If I was indeed an SK+Nexus, I wouldn't have waited until last phase to confirm the existence of a nexus by hitting it off myself.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 11, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Wow I totally forgot about that event.


No shit?

/dead


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fear]*

Because scary things make me cry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

proving a point


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm starting to think that Sajin is quite possibly a member of the  mafia. It would explain why he has been hounding WhatADrag for most of  the game. Perhaps he knew about his independent status before the rest  of us did, and decided that aggressively going after an independent was a  good way to appear as a pro-town player.

There were earlier indications too. He was almost 100% certain that  LegendaryBeauty would be exposed as a member of the mafia etc. And was  quite vocal about it.

I still don't believe that it would be wise to allow WhatADrag to  survive, though, after all of his lies. You only have yourself to blame  for that, WAD.

Hiruzen Sarutobi may be a mafia member, and could be a better lynch, but he should be modkilled. In fact, the reason that he hasn't been modkilled probably is precicely because he is a mafia member.

We shouldn't have to waste our lynch on someone who should already be dead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm unlynchable. That's what I've been hiding.

I'm immortal in this game.

Proceed to waste time.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. Me and Shima actually see eye to eye on a viewpoint. This lynch will prove what I suspect though. If WAD truly is independent, I suggest we go after Sajin. Going after independents is the easiest way to get town cred for mafia.

edit: And lol WAD. That's pretty  worthy

If that's true, then you have to be independent. I suggest we go after Sajin once the lynch goes through though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm independent. I am an unlynchable nexus survivor.

I'm completely immortal. I laughed heartily when I got this role.

Don't believe me? I'll wait for this lynch to proceed. I was trying to not get town to waste their time, but I'm done with that shit. Spite get.

Prepare for me to laugh like a deranged retard at this futile attempt.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

WAD, if you survive the lynch you're confirmed independent and it proves you have been siding with town the whole game. Well, hopefully. When yous survive, you will have more town cred next phase to help get scum. This actually benefits you now


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

You keep telling lies and changing your story. At this point, if the lynch is wasted, it's not our fault. It's yours.

Put yourself in our position. How can you possibly expect us to believe anything you say, when what you say keeps changing?


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol @ independent hunting cred. You guys haven't played with me a lot when I was mafia, have you? 

WAD's claim somehow doesnt seem very believable and Awesome rushing to confirm him as independent if he survives is also eyebrow raising, but we won't know anything until we try.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> WAD, if you survive the lynch you're confirmed independent and it proves you have been siding with town the whole game. Well, hopefully. When yous survive, you will have more town cred next phase to help get scum. This actually benefits you now





Shima Tetsuo said:


> You keep telling lies and changing your story. At this point, if the lynch is wasted, it's not our fault. It's yours.
> 
> Put yourself in our position. How can you possibly expect us to believe anything you say, when what you say keeps changing?



Only thing I lied about what my smiley and alignment.

I guess I deserve the lynch, I should have just trolled Day 1 and let it fail to prove my point.

But nah.

Just let the lynch ride, let the phase waste as it fails, then maybe we can get back on track.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Nah Shima. I've seen the post history, actually every post and I can assure you Sajin is town. 

He just really want's to kill WAD. So let him. WAD proves his status as he just mentioned and the lynch fails, Sajin is satisfied that the lynch at least went through, we continue the game and finish off the mafia because right now we're in a stalemate.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 11, 2011)

Lying about your faction alignment when you can already win with either side, and cannot be killed at all, just seems like a very strange thing to do. There is no believable explanation which could justify it.

And yes, Awesome is still behaving in an odd way.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I can make sure to say I'm sadface on every single page if that makes you happy. No one will counterclaim because I am sadface. I'm also semi-bp and semi-unlynchable and am completely useless until all mafia are dead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:
			
		

> Lying about your faction alignment when you can already win with either side, and cannot be killed at all, just seems like a very strange thing to do. There is no believable explanation which could justify it.



I'm immortal. Being erratic was appealing to me for some reason.

My behavior will make sense after this lynch. I've suggested my immortality all game, and have countered every argument about "role logistics" in such a bastard game as this. I undoubtedly have the best role. I'm almost sure Zabuza created it and gave it to me just to pity me so I can survive a game for the first time in 20+ games.

The only way we can move forward with productivity without constant reverting to suspicion of me is to prove my claim here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh and Tia, roleblock either Chiba or Hiruzen, don't say who: We'll see if the faction kill gets performed or not. If it does, it still doesn't clear any of them of guilt.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm immortal. Being erratic was appealing to me for some reason.
> 
> My behavior will make sense after this lynch. I've suggested my immortality all game, and have countered every argument about "role logistics" in such a bastard game as this. I undoubtedly have the best role. *I'm almost sure Zabuza created it and gave it to me just to pity me so I can survive a game for the first time in 20+ games.*
> 
> The only way we can move forward with productivity without constant reverting to suspicion of me is to prove my claim here.



That's mainly the reason I believe you actually.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Well no one can be sure until this phase ends, obviously.

So once it does, let's get back on track, and stop delaying the inevitable town win, please and thank you.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiruzen would be modkilled. Zabuza feels it's too late to bring in replacements. Just a formaility for me to do the write-up. The kill won't be janitor'd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Then we go after Chiba next day phase.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 11, 2011)

I just read the entire 12 pages of the Phase and I'm gonna have to call Bullshit on Wad.

Dude, you've seriously dropped my name over 70 times in this phase 

It should be clear to anyone that you're going after the inactives under the pretense that they are all Mafia. 

Lol you claim to be indie survivor who cannot be lynched yet you repeatedly lie about your role....

I apologize only to Zabuza/sarun for the inactivity. I've been busy. My fucking bad. Kill me or Lynch me if you want, but I'm Town and I'm back into the game now.
*
[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

Who is the wagon currently on?

I would read back, but I'm feeling down from getting owned in Mario Kart Wii and seeing a shitload of townies die in the TMNT game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Chiba said:
			
		

> It should be clear to anyone that you're going after the inactives under the pretense that they are all Mafia.



Does anyone have any better leads? Nope. And the theory fits.



> Lol you claim to be indie survivor who cannot be lynched yet you repeatedly lie about your role....



The whole world can doubt me.

I'll prepare an appropriate reaction GIF for when I confirm this.




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> Who is the wagon currently on?
> 
> I would read back, but I'm feeling down from getting owned in Mario Kart Wii and seeing a shitload of townies die in the TMNT game.



Me.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Chiba]*

Not like the wagon is going to change anyway.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*Mod Announcement!

ModHammer!


*










: Geg, died, WHy should I bother?

[Sarun]: We can't fing Zaru?
[Zabuza]: Inactive!
[Sarun]: Replacement, any suggestions?
[Zabuza]: Too late. I'm itching to use my mojdr [modhammer].

: zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

[Zabuza] crushed the head of  [Hiruzen Sarutobi]

Hiruzen Sarutobi - Zaru - Town

*[FONT=&quot](2 Players)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] and  *Geg and Zaru*
*[Monk]*
Can communicate with each other outside the game thread.
*[Defence]*
Every two nights, Geg and Zaru go home to get some cookies and will be protected towards all the attacks/ targets during that night phase.[/FONT]

Geg is ThDyingBreed.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Meh. So Hiruzen was town. Wrong yet again.

in b4 that somehow makes me mafia


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

So two people got modkilled? 

*[change vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I might have majority sarun, should end the phase.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

No, Awesome, ThDyingBreed already died in Night 1.

WAD, vote count coming.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh. I forgot about that geg dying. Then again, I forgot about WAD claiming 

Probably other stuff as well. I'm off this game


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

2 townies modkilled? 

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Whenever you're ready sarun, let's do this.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Sadface
The main Character of this game. He lost his coffee and he will now depart on the grand quest to find the stolen cup of coffee and its recipe.

[Immunity]

He can survive both first kill or lynch attempts. 

[Research]

After all the Mafiosos are dead, and the Thief hasn't been killed yet, he can investigate a player per Night and per Day Phase and find if he/she is holding the Coffee. If he finds him/her, the Town will automatically win.

Looking at my research ability again, The Thief is definitely an independent. So aside from possibly the SK and WAD, the thief is another independent among the townies.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone explain what has happened have to catch up on multiple games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Not mafia.

Not the SK.

Not the thief.

Just an annoyed immortal.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Not mafia.
> 
> Not the SK.
> 
> ...



Okay so what can you do? Are you dangerous, because if you aren't there really is no sense in lynching you I guess?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> 2 townies modkilled?
> 
> *[Vote Lynch WAD]*


just one. I'll go clarify that post.


WhatADrag said:


> Whenever you're ready sarun, let's do this.


Sorry for the delay, bro.


Fireworks said:


> Someone explain what has happened have to catch up on multiple games


you are killed by ???


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

I was killed. I'm so fucking pissed. Wow.....what page?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Hold on Fireworks, I'm doing some chores. Will link them while I come across it as I am counting votes.

Fireworks, here ya' go:


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't see where it listed me as dead and affected in the write up


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 11, 2011)

Fireworks was YK?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

·  Chiba > WhatADrag
·  Fear > WhatADrag > Shima Tetsua
·  Awesome > Shima Tetsua > Sajin > Shima Tetsua > Sajin > WhatADrag > Hiruzen Sarutobi > WhatADrag > Chiba > WhatADrag
·  R o f l c o p t e r > WhatADrag
·  Tia Halibel 
·  Shin - Zangetsu > Shima Tetsua > WhatADrag > Hiruzen Sarutobi
·  Princess Ivy 
·  Toreno > WhatADrag
·  WhatADrag > Hiruzen Sarutobi > WhatADrag > WhatADRag
·  JiraiyatheGallant > Fear > WhatADrag
·  Sajin > WhatADrag
·  Shima Tetsuo > Shima Tetsua
·  Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED 
·  Grαhf 
·  Bioness > WhatADrag > Shima Tetsua


WhatADrag – 7
Shima Tetsua – 3
Hiruzen Sarutobi – 1


WAD lynch needs on more vote to attain majority.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

> Fireworks said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see where it listed me as dead and affected in the write up
> ...


Wrong write-up. Lemme get the right one.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Kk thanks lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Christ.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

And there is our majority.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh Christ.



What? And if I were still alive...I don't even think I'm dead, I would defend you because you have been helpful. And you haven't done anything behind our back that I know of so I don't see what has gotten into the rest of the players but oh well. Idk the full story so I can't say


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

grahf, i think you are dead.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2011)

Really? when?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I do believe he's alive.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> grahf, i think you are dead.



Where is my death page?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 11, 2011)

Fireworks was town? Bullshit meing!


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Fireworks was town? Bullshit meing!



Of course I was town! 


Where is my death page?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

fireworks,


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

i had grahf dead in my notes. but i think i still PM'd you and even put u up as alive.

hidden nin then PM'd me and informed me something. looking back, i forgot to put ur death in write-up.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you 100% sure I am dead?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I really don't recall Grahf dying.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Day Action!
> 
> No Mercy!
> 
> ...



Who the fuck 


.........Sun, I can't believe you. When this game is over, we're going to have a little talk.

EDIT: Sun you didn't kill me, but you failed to protect me by finding that mafia


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is what happened:

Hidden Nin is a bombastic role but unfortunately i can't reveal what it is.
Scums killed him but didn't specify whom. I rng'd and got you, grahf.

It was confusing because I forgot to put it in write-up and even PM'd you and considered you are still alive. I had to check WAD's role and your role caught my eye with note saying you are dead.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Grahf's delayed death write-up coming.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Who the fuck
> 
> 
> .........Sun, I can't believe you. When this game is over, we're going to have a little talk.


It was ??? not . He is there for storyline purpose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

lol Grahf was scum


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> It was ??? not . He is there for storyline purpose.



 I edited it. But I blamed him for not stopping the mafia earlier from killing me


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

If I hadn't chedk the role list, I wouldn't have found grahf dead.
If Hidden Nin didn't PM me, I would have been confused why grahf was dead in my notes.

everything clear, now.

And WAD still needs one more vote.


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> If I hadn't chedk the role list, I wouldn't have found grahf dead.
> If Hidden Nin didn't PM me, I would have been confused why grahf was dead in my notes.
> 
> everything clear, now.
> ...



Too bad I died! 

/dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Need to find someone to lynch me so we can get this fucking whole ordeal behind me SMH.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*Delayed Night Event!

Caffeinated!


*










Mafia is still converging over Hidden Nin's body!

[Scums]: Look at that!
[Scums]: He smells like a coffee.
[Scums]: I think he drink too much coffee.
[Scums]: Captain O B V I O U S !
[Scums]: Don't use  in vain. He was our comr....
[Scums]: Chill, look at that corpse. Something is happening!

The corpse is expanding.

[Scums]: It's gonna explode!
[Scums]: SCRAAAAAAM!!!

*The corpse of Hidden Nin exploded hot boiling coffee killing one of the scums - :toliet [grahf].*

:toliet[FONT=&quot]*Toliet*
*[Janitor]*
Toliet, the janitor, will hide the identity of every Mafia kill.[/FONT]​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

No more janitor kills. Unfortunately Hidden Nin and everyone before him janito'd role won't be revealed.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

So grahf was scum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

There has to be a max of maybe two more scum left.

Possibly only one.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I wonder if Hidden Nin was the thief. He did smell like coffee. If he was, I will forever have no actions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Well we can always win the game legit as town, anyways.

But yeah. Just get one more vote on me so I can prove my case, and then next day phase I'll hold your fucking hands and actually give a damn.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

?  Chiba > WhatADrag
?  Fear > WhatADrag > Shima Tetsua
?  Awesome > Shima Tetsua > Sajin > Shima Tetsua > Sajin > WhatADrag > Hiruzen Sarutobi > WhatADrag > Chiba > WhatADrag
?  R o f l c o p t e r > WhatADrag
?  Tia Halibel 
?  Shin - Zangetsu > Shima Tetsua > WhatADrag > Hiruzen Sarutobi
?  Princess Ivy 
?  Toreno > WhatADrag
?  WhatADrag > Hiruzen Sarutobi > WhatADrag > WhatADRag
?  JiraiyatheGallant > Fear > WhatADrag
?  Sajin > WhatADrag
?  Shima Tetsuo > Shima Tetsua
?  Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED 
?  Bioness > WhatADrag > Shima Tetsua


WhatADrag – 7
Shima Tetsua – 3
Hiruzen Sarutobi – 1

*I think Ivy hasn't posted this phase.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Zoidberg has not posted since ever but meh it's nice to have the extra town number.

He should probably be modkilled, though.

And then I can get my damn majority.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

He should be modkilled. I will do that along with end of phase write-up. So, you get the lynch, WAD.

But, he should be honored to win in 1st day itself in quite possibly his 1st game. Is he playing any other game?

*End of Phase write-up coming.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally :sanji


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> He should be modkilled. I will do that along with end of phase write-up. So, you get the lynch, WAD.
> 
> But, he should be honored to win in 1st day itself in quite possibly his 1st game. Is he playing any other game?
> 
> *End of Phase write-up coming.*



Excellent.

And yes, that was excellent playing on his behalf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yes, Jess, darling. Roleblock either Toreno or Chiba.

Think our last mafia is in there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Delayed Night Event!
> 
> Caffeinated!
> 
> ...



God bless coffee.  Don't kill me next time, itchy bitches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

P.S - I lied again.

I'm Aizen


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*End of Day 6!

End of Hypnosis!


*










[FONT=&quot]: Ha, lynching me players!

Noworries: So, that's your real face. You are Aizen after all! How fitting!

Aizen: Real, fake. [/FONT]People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and  true. That's how they define "reality". But what does it mean to be  "correct" or "true"? Merely vague concepts ... their "reality" may all  be a mirage. Can we consider them to simply be living in their own  world, shaped by their beliefs?

Sun: 

Jester: Chill down, Padawan!

Noworries: What do you got to say for yourself?

Aizen: I am no scum! I'm a true survivor! Nexus on top of that!

Sun: you are untrustworthy! You sprouted out too many lies.

Aizen: You are getting bit too cocky! I'm confirmed Nexus!

???: KUKUKUKU



Aizen point at ??? 

Aizen: That is the man you should be hunting for. Not me! 

???: HAHAHAHAH!



Jester: You story doesn't exactly add up, brotha!

Aizen: You gonna get modkilled bro! I am active every phase leading town, scum hunting and generating activity. My goal is to finish off all scums. I can already feel there are down to 1 or 2.

Jester: I won bro!

Aizen: But you are not helpful to town unlike me!



 Noworries; Enough, let's get back to business! He could be useful to us!

Sun: No question, let's kill him! If I didn't waste a kill on scum, it would have been him! Let's win ourselves with no survivor help.

Noworries: What if he is town?

Sun:  What if he is lying and a scum?



Aizen: You are 4-2. Don't bring the numbers closer again. 

Sun: How can I trust you? And you are no town. It's 5 to me if I get you.




Jester: Just lynch him! 

Sun: I agree!

???: I agree with mah bro Sun.

Sun: 



 [Scums]: Look at them using  with any consideration.



Aizen: Town would find me really helpful.
Noworries; Say what? Didn't you lie.

Aizen: I'm pro-town guy. Consider me an independent cousin of Town Aizen role from Sarun's Musical Chairs game. I lied because no one trust Aizen. They are always out to kill me. Just because Kubo decide to make me villain.



???: Cools story, bro.

Aizen: Don't listen to him.



 Sun: let's just lynch him and see the result.

Aizen: you lot are wasting your time. Once again, I'm pro-town Survivor. And I can survive lynches.

Sun: Then survive this maggot.

Aizen: Sun, I'm disappoint.



  is lynched. However, he has


> *[Lynch-Proof]*
> Aizen can only be lynched if all the players who have voted during a day phase, vote for him.


[FONT=&quot]
ability. So, he survives.
[/FONT]​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

_Kyouka Suigetsu: Shatter_​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*Night Phase Start.

Don't Post.
*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't received single night action. Have I not PM'd anyone?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2011)

If 24 hours pass without it, fuck 'em.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with WAD completely.


----------



## Fear (Jun 12, 2011)

And you wonder why.

Now will you mod kill those people?


----------



## Hero (Jun 13, 2011)

Can I replace?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Forget about them and move on.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

end of night phase coming.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

*End of Night Phase!

Nothing, Nothing at all!


*










*I got some night actions but nothing of note.*
*
Day Phase Start.
Star Posting.*

*Incoming Day Action!*​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

*Day Action

Red End!


*










: Looks like I'm the last one!
???: Not for long!
: Listen buddy, let's ally and finish off the town. I have plan!
???: I'm listening. Spill out.
: The plan is....

*bang bang*

???: Nah, I'll solo.

*??? kills  [Chiba] the mafia godfather.

Chiba - Mafia (Godfather) - Villa
**[FONT=&quot]Villa[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Godfather]*
Villa controls all the Mafia actions. He can send a player to kill another from his own team every night phase. He can also control all the mafiosos non-killing abilities.[/FONT]​


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

So, all the mafia are dead... 
Leaving only the SK.

>.>
<.<


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

I got to be in class for next 8 hours. Any other actions will have to wait. I'll PM all of you guys once i get back.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I got to be in class for next 8 hours. Any other actions will have to wait. I'll PM all of you guys once i get back.



Tell Zabuza to update the playerslist.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah my god this is so exciting 

come on town!! 

also R o f l c o p t e r why'd you change your name


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

Bawhaha, inactive mafia


----------



## Chibason (Jun 13, 2011)

Got me 

Thanks for the game Zabuza & sarun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

People I suspect of being the SK: 

Sajin
Toreno
Awesome
Fear
Roflcoper

In descending order of suspicion.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

> *Wry
> *
> *[Bus Driver]*
> Wry can choose two players per night phase and both players actions will be redirected at each other as well all the other actions aimed at both of them.



Nope.jpg, especially since I was really the SK I would never be high on the priority list (just look at my past SK games)

Also I'm 99,9% sure WAD is antitown (ok come on now, AIZEN role) but I'm positive no one will lynch him at this point so w/e.

That is, if he does get lynched when everyone save for him votes for him and he votes for someone else. Would like a clarification here.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Sajin said:
			
		

> Also I'm 99,9% sure WAD is antitown (ok come on now, AIZEN role) but I'm positive no one will lynch him at this point so w/e.



If you read the write-up, you'll see my position is really that of the immortal observer.

And now you know the reasoning for lying about my smiley.

Because if I actually outright stated I was the  smiley earlier, who the fuck WOULDNT believe I wasn't anti-town, and the waste of a day phase would have occurred that much earlier.

So now you know my motives for lying, so there.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

I will reveal when needed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

I think our best course of strategy will be to have Sun attack either Fear or Roflcopter, to confirm their bulletproof status, and for us to lynch Awesome, to confirm his "I can survive an attack or lynch once" claim.

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

Sure

Attack me Sun

But I will leave you this:



> *[Saiyan]*
> Vegeta is a Bullet Proof, attacks cannot kill him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

That's an incredibly believable roleclaim.

And I believe Roflcopter's roleclaim too, but how do we proceed?

The least believable roleclaim so far, in fact, is Shin - Zangetsu's generic 

I don't know though. I just don't.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

Trust me, I wouldn't lie about it. Knowing that, Zabuza likes to please us fanboys by giving us the roles we desire or at least knows we like (Aizen for you for example).

I don't believe the SK is Rofl. 

There's only two Independents left, and the rest are town. That should be easy for us. Though if Sarun would actually mod kill those fools, that would help even more to lower the suspect list.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Of course nobody believes it. It really fucked me up in this game. I can copy/paste my PM if you demand it right now but again it's up to belief. 
I'm not lying. I've argued this a million time and begged to be investigated. At this point I'm exhausted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Trust me, I wouldn't lie about it. Knowing that, Zabuza likes to please us fanboys by giving us the roles we desire or at least knows we like (Aizen for you for example).
> 
> I don't believe the SK is Rofl.
> 
> There's only two Independents left, and the rest are town. That should be easy for us. Though if Sarun would actually mod kill those fools, that would help even more to lower the suspect list.





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Of course nobody believes it. It really fucked me up in this game. I can copy/paste my PM if you demand it right now but again it's up to belief.
> I'm not lying. I've argued this a million time and begged to be investigated. At this point I'm exhausted.



Hm.

I wonder about Toreno, although the SK has been a pretty active player, and Toreno doesn't really fit the profile.

I also am not sure who else is alive in this game other than Shima. Bioness/Halibel are basically obviously confirmed townies.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

That OP needs to be updated pronto. Sarun, can you make a new one here with all the dead players when you get back?


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

He's invisible, so who knows.

Knowing that mod kills won't be happening, all he has to do is lurk and send in the action - without even posting. 

The activity of the SK has been great. Not missing even one phase. The action was used at 11:25am (My time of course), but I just got on around 15 minutes ago. So whoever the SK may be, there's a chance that they're wise enough to try frame someone equally active, while staying hidden.

*I think these are the remaining players left:*

?  Fear 
?  Awesome   
? Hiruzen Sarutobi 
?  R o f l c o p t e r 
?  Tia Halibel 
?  Shin - Zangetsu
?  Princess Ivy 
?  Toreno 
?  WhatADrag 
?  Sajin 
?  Shima Tetsuo 
?  Zoidberg 
?  Bioness

The main suspect for the SK, is Toreno, Shima Tetsuo and if they're both townies, then it is most definitely Roflcopter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Take Hiruzen off your list, he was modkilled.

People who should also be modkilled are Ivy/Zoidberg - sadly, none of them are the SK, but still.

So we're left with

Fear - Vegeta bulletproof
Awesome - Anti-thief/Semi-bulletproof?
Roflcopter - BP Survivor?
Tia Halibel - Town Roleblocker
Shin - Zangetsu - Generic?
Toreno - ?
WAD - Aizen
Sajin - Bus Driver?
Shima Tetsuo - ?
Bioness - Some kind of bomb.

I do think we should not rule out Sajin or Shin, but for now we can regard them later if anything, Fear. As you and I do not have to worry about hostility from them.

Awesome is worth lynching because he's claimed he can even survive a lynch. I kind of bought this earlier, because of the very convoluted nature of my own role, but I wonder...is there really that many bulletproofs and even another character besides my own who can evade lynches?

That's why we should test that theory out on him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

SK has been very active. Toreno tbh goes offline for long periods.

Roflcopter lurks quite heavily himself. Since WAD really is the survivor then maybe his story is not straight. He may be bulletproof yes but he wouldn't be the first BP Serial Killer. But he doesn't seem too suspicious.

Shima was suspected not too long ago, I should go and read back on that. Maybe he should reveal, I don't know if that would be helpful but it would be great to end this game today.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Bioness said:


> also R o f l c o p t e r why'd you change your name



Felt like it... >.>



WhatADrag said:


> People I suspect of being the SK:
> 
> Sajin
> Toreno
> ...



You misspelled my name..



Bioness said:


> *[Vote Lynch >.>]*



<.<



WhatADrag said:


> I think our best course of strategy will be to have Sun attack either Fear or Roflcopter, to confirm their bulletproof status, and for us to lynch Awesome, to confirm his "I can survive an attack or lynch once" claim.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Awesome]*



As I stated before, I have no problem with  attacking me.



Fear said:


> He's invisible, so who knows.
> 
> Knowing that mod kills won't be happening, all he has to do is lurk and send in the action - without even posting.
> 
> ...



HS is dead. He got killed last dayphase...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Gar*
> 
> *[Explosion]*
> 
> ...



Looking back, I find this role...sketchy.

I think a lot of us took this claim for true because: LB was pushing a lynch on him and Tia counter-claimed LB. The only issue is...this absolved Bioness of being mafia, not being the SK.

I find his role strange. When mafia outnumbers town? That's practically a victory for mafia, unless the SK is alive, seems strange that such a role would exist based on such a possibility. Also I find the wording "target 3 players at random" strange. I would think "kill 3 random players" would make far more sense. How do you target random players? Still though, it could be just poor wording on the mod's part.

But most of all the extremely redundant statement of "Those players will be killed (no shit?) and "This effect will also kill " (also no shit?)

I find his roleclaim only 75% believable now, I'm still mostly convinced he's probably innocent, but we have to cover all our bases.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Bioness is telling the truth 100% WAD. 

Mafia couldn't win this game by outnumbering town. I asked Zabuza on day one because of a personal reason concerning the nature of my role which shocked me. 

Let me post it for you and you'll understand.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

> *Beardthing*
> 
> *[Last Town Standing]*
> If he is the last Town player alive, he will win the game.


 
There's my role. I knew from the start that this role was almost impossible to fulfill and is easily five hundred times harder than a jester to.  
But something bugged me. What did he mean by* last town standing*? Zabz then informed me that mafia couldn't win this game by simply outnumbering town. This would have been a bitch to role reveal and everyone here knows as well as I do that there is no way you could have believed this role even if you think you could have. 
So I went down an extremely unlikely route and claimed generic which was actually half honest. Nobody could fulfill this role by revealing so it was important that I didn't without getting towned but also that the mafia could never know this role because if they were winning they would obviously kill me before they ever let me be the last townie remaining.
Townies would not have fallen for this one bit and would have lynched me too. 

Zabuza handed me a crap sandwich right here . Thank goodness Bioness role revealed this particular mechanic. :beard


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]*

Most probably the SK. It's either him or Sajin at this point.

edit: original was change vote Shima Tetsuo


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shima Tetsuo]*

I've narrowed it down to him too. 

The man Sajin. Present your bus driving itinerary. We're doing an audit of actions. Tell us everyone you've bus driven and when who how why. 
I haven't seen much evidence of busdriving tbh and town is looking hella overpowered with bulletproofs and people that can survive lynches and shit.

Since it's between these two sun should just attacked one of them and make life easy. Really there's no point in hiding right now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I just remembered. All mafiosos are dead. I think I can use my ability now


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

I for some reason don't believe Awesome's role claim at all.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Lynching Shima... 

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIMA]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm searching Shima Tetsuo. If there is a write up on that action, it will confirm my role. I really have nothing to hide. If he is the thief, we win.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIMA]*

For now


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shima Tetsuo]*
> 
> I've narrowed it down to him too.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, but I don't really remember my actions all that well. Basically, I spent the entire game bus driving myself with WAD/Fear (yes, I apparently can do it since I asked sarun that while sending him these actions and never got a response) to check their claims and escape death but never really got any noticeable results out of it.

I'm perfectly fine with bus driving whichever townies have night actions to one another if they think it can confirm me.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Nope.jpg, especially since I was really the SK I would never be high on the priority list (just look at my past SK games)
> 
> Also I'm 99,9% sure WAD is antitown (ok come on now, AIZEN role) but I'm positive no one will lynch him at this point so w/e.
> 
> *That is, if he does get lynched when everyone save for him votes for him and he votes for someone else. Would like a clarification here*.


 Idon't think he needs to vote for himself. game breaker otherwise.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

OK Sajin. That's good enough for me. Lynch Shima.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta go. Class in few mins. See you all in 3 hours.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, *[Vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]* even though I feel like we're choosing at random.

Though yet AGAIN I have to say there's no way Aizen would be that hax while being yet another survivor. We're gonna have a DBZ vs HST 2 repeat if we believe that, imo, so if we lynch SK and the game still goes on, you know what to do.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

That's true. I don't think it will happen but I agree if it does.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shima Tetsuo]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shima Tetsuo]*



You're still alive...
I didn't see your name on Fear's list. >.>


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2011)

>.> said:


> You're still alive...
> I didn't see your name on Fear's list. >.>



That's because I've been laying low the whole game and mourning the loss of townies. 

But now that it looks like all the mafia are dead, I have nothing to worry about besides the SK. Not much I can do now besides hop on wagons.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

JTG. How are you still alive?  

Reveal yourself brother. At this point everyone should be uncovered. This better be the last play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Why are we lynching Shima?

If anything, Sun should kill him.

We should lynch Awesome to test his so called "I can survive an attack/lynch once" claim.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shima Tetsuo]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> That's because *I've been laying low the whole game and mourning the loss of townies.*
> 
> But now that it looks like all the mafia are dead, I have *nothing to worry about besides the SK.* Not much I can do now besides hop on wagons.





Interesting...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah Sun should kill Shima quickly. I believe Awesome's reveal tbh but there's nobody above confirmation so do whatever, but do it after Shima is dead.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> JTG. How are you still alive?
> 
> Reveal yourself brother. At this point everyone should be uncovered. This better be the last play.





>.> said:


> Interesting...



Dudes, I've hinted at my role in almost every one of my posts in this game.

Leave me alone.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Sun kills Shima. I investigate Rofl for coffee. Problems solved


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

So who do we lynch after Shima is killed if he's not the SK?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sun kills Shima. I investigate Rofl for coffee. Problems solved



I don't have any coffee, but you're free to come and check. I'll be asleep tho, so the key is under the doormat, mkay. 

:sleepy


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

If Shima isn't the Sk and Rofl isn't the thief, I'll hope to see if I can get the thief during the night. If we can just find the thief without killing it, town automatically wins. The best bet is to search independents, of which WAD and rofl are both confirmed. I've decided to search Rofl first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Aizen? Drink coffee? Please. How barbaric.

I only prefer tea.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

You're next if Rofl doesn't have the coffee. 

Which basically means you lose if you have the coffee.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Meh. Feel free to search, I do not has the coffee.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I just remembered, what if Hidden Nin really did have the coffee


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Then the answer is simple:

The SK would be the only obstacle remaining to winning the game.

I doubt it though, why would a townie role have the coffee? Seems easy to vanquish mafia, and if the SK is still alive, to just say "Yo Awesome, take the coffee back."


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

After all the Mafiosos are dead, and the Thief hasn't been killed yet, he can investigate a player per Night and per Day Phase and find if he/she is holding the Coffee.

From my ability. Considering Sarun never responded to my PM, it is actually a possibility Hidden Nin was actually the thief. If that's the case, than the SK as WAD said should be the only obstacle.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

I cannot believe that you guys have missed this:


Sajin said:


> Also I'm 99,9% sure WAD is antitown (ok come on now, AIZEN role) but I'm positive no one will lynch him at this point so w/e.
> 
> That is, if he does get lynched when everyone save for him votes for him and he votes for someone else. Would like a clarification here.





sarun uchiha said:


> Idon't think he needs to vote for himself. *game breaker* otherwise.



Note the highlighted words: *"game breaker"*.

Being able to stop his own lynch would not be *game breaking* if he could win with the town. This means that he _cannot_ win with the town.

If WhatADrag wins, we lose. Every single person needs to vote for him, and stop being swayed every time that he tries to throw suspicion onto someone else.

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*

Also, I believe that either Toreno, Roflcopter or Fear could be the serial killer.

I haven't been paying any attention to the coffee part of this game, so I can't offer any suggestions there.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

If we get the SK we kill WAD afterwards. It's simple really.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

I hate to tell you, but you're not going to get the SK by killing me.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe you should just reveal Shima, since you are obviously not going to survive for long otherwise.

And I'm fine with lynching WAD but obviously only if every other person wants to.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm far too obnoxious to do something like that. 

If the town doesn't want to listen, then, well, good for them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, misinterpret "game breaking".

Because it couldn't mean that say if it was between me, a townie, and the SK, that it would be "game breaking" if both of them sided against me and I wasn't lynched.

I actually don't even know if that would include a self-vote or not, I just assumed it was immortality, considering I am indeed a nexus survivor, as indicated by the write-ups.

I doubt Shima is the SK, because he seemed perfectly willing to get lynched last phase, but still. Maybe he is. I'm just saying your theory is stupid and we should concentrate on the real SK. Then when he dies, and if the game continues (it won't) you can hypothetically lynch me. Pretty easy solution.

By the way, I'm actually thinking Sajin might really be the SK. sarun uchiha complained about no night actions being received, and I don't think Sajin would have missed that opportunity, especially since he's been "bus driving" all game.

A convenient role to claim in case there was a skewed night action on him, since he's supposedly been switching himself.

Also, if the roles were really assigned appropriately to people (me as Aizen, Fear as Vegeta), then Sajin being the SK seems perpetually accurate.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

And I get sadface since I was the only one not role assigned


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not going to waste my time reading the attempted defence of a man who has not only been lying from the start, but has now also been confirmed by a mod as an enemy of the town.

Making a neutral player unlynchable can never be considered game breaking. It is only game breaking when their immortality prevents someone else from winning, meaning that _you cannot win with either side_. If you win, we lose.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

It's too late to turn the wagon on WAD this phase though. Next phase is always an option, but right now you are on the spot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I'm not going to waste my time reading the attempted defence of a man who has not only been lying from the start, but has now also been confirmed by a mod as an enemy of the town.
> 
> Making a neutral player unlynchable can never be considered game breaking. It is only game breaking when their immortality prevents someone else from winning, meaning that _you cannot win with either side_. If you win, we lose.



So you're using your interpretation of the words "game breaking" when I provided a justifiable defense for why you're misconstruing his phrase, when the write-ups itself proved that I was a nexus survivor.

Okay.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd rather just have Shima role reveal so we can sort this mess out and move onto other suspects.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

Game breaking means that certain players would be unable to win, or that a certain faction would automatically win by default. If a role can win with either side, then making them immortal has no effect on the game at all, nevermind breaking it. It doesn't give any faction an unfair advantage.

Your attempts to twist the meaning of the term are pathetic. It is quite clear what it means. Providing the town with absolutely no way to kill you would break the game, because they cannot win alongside you.



Awesome said:


> I'd rather just have Shima role reveal so we can  sort this mess out and move onto other suspects.



Not going to happen. If you don't listen to what I've already said, then that's your problem.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

To clear up:
What I meant by game breaker is on Sajin's implication that WAD has to vote on himself to be lynched. That is what I believe it to be game breaker. It has nothing to do with who wins with whom.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

And so we stick with lynching Shima.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> By the way, I'm actually thinking Sajin might really be the SK. sarun uchiha complained about no night actions being received, and I don't think Sajin would have missed that opportunity, especially since he's been "bus driving" all game.



I missed that opportunity just like I missed 2 dayphases in the ongoing games.
Nice try though.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Let's hope for Sun. Or maybe town won the game because I found the coffee?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 13, 2011)

Just know I've blocked Shima for this phase and the upcoming Night Phase.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't mind dying to make people look stupid.



sarun uchiha said:


> To clear up:
> What I meant by game breaker is on Sajin's implication that WAD has to vote on himself to be lynched. That is what I believe it to be game breaker. It has nothing to do with who wins with whom.


And it wouldn't be game breaking unless the inability to lynch him had an effect on the game.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

*Day Action!

Abandon All Hopes!


*










Obama:God job ???, whoever you are!
Sun: He got lucky!
Obama: He has similar stats as you do! Maybe I should hire him?
Sun: 
Obama: I'm serious.
Sun: .....
Obama: OK, I pulled you leg. But just so you know...
Sun: You do know that I am very confident that he is Independent.
Obama: I'm not denying it.
Sun: Mr Governor, don't you understand? We don't negotiate at all. We go in unilaterally.
Obama: 
Sun: I'm the true town hero. So, what I happened to kill 2 townies? They were weak. Town shouldn't just win, when we win we should win the strong ones.
Obama: That's not how we do business in this free town.
Sun: Who said we are free? You are not even elected!
Obama: But, I'm the hope!
Sun: Town doesn't get too despair. They are still jolly when we have serial killer on the loose.
Obama: You need to accept our way or get out.
Sun: Town doesn't know better! Town derps and towns. Town needs to lead by its hand. I'm the new age savior of town. To end towning and derping, I stand...
Obama: Quiet you! You are talking nonsense! Get out of my presence!
Sun: I feel your presence is not necessary anymore for town, Governor.



Governor was found lying in the street but killer was nowhere to be found.

*bama [Shima Tetsuo] was killed by .

Obama - Town*
bama*[FONT=&quot]Obama[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Governor]*
Obama the President of United States, will dictate whether a man lives or dies.
He can stop a lynch at any moment, however he will not be able to stop a lynch on the same player again until the end of the game.[/FONT]​


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

Who exactly was the governor?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Who the fuck was the Governor? Shima?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I don't mind dying to make people look stupid.
> 
> 
> And it wouldn't be game breaking unless the inability to lynch him had an effect on the game.


I didn't mean that way. I used term game breaker loosly as Aizen role is not unlynchable.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

> Sajin said:
> 
> 
> > Who exactly was the governor?
> ...


Yes Shima Tetsuo. I forgot to put that htere but now I edited.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Rofl doesn't have coffee. Just thought I'd put that out there. 

Sarun, do you have a list of everybody currently alive?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Alive:

Fear
 Awesome
R o f l c o p t e r
 Tia Halibel
Shin - Zangetsu
Princess Ivy - Need to Post Soon!
 Toreno
WhatADrag
JiraiyatheGallant
Sajin
Zoidberg - *Distracted* - REVIVED - Would be modkilled soon, forgot to do earlier
Bioness


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

*Zoidberg who already won this game 1st day phase has been modkilled. This doesn't affect his victory.*​


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

So the SK could either be Sajin, WAD, or Rofl at this point. Aren't SK's usually BP?

I would switch to WAD but it's probably impossible this phase. Sajin or Rofl 

I'm not really buying to bus driven thing though. Sajin, I'm going to target you for the coffee this night phase. *I want you to bus drive it to WAD.*

If I get results from WAD, then I will believe you to be town. For now, 

*[change vote lynch >.>]*


----------



## Olivia (Jun 13, 2011)

Since I role blocked the governor, well that isn't really good, a waste of an action. Who to target now. 

*[Change Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So the SK could either be Sajin, WAD, or Rofl at this point. Aren't SK's usually BP?
> 
> I would switch to WAD but it's probably impossible this phase. Sajin or Rofl
> 
> ...



I'll do that but how will it prove anything if WAD is really the Nexus?

Also, why aren't we looking at, say, Toreno?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

That's just proving he doesn't have the coffee and that you are the bus driver. It's basically a free ride to being confirmed town. As for Toreno, I'll check his activity in correlation with the SK's.

edit: Another derp move. I forgot that wouldn't work. Bus drive it to anyone, Sajin.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 13, 2011)

Very well then, I'll drive it to Toreno.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

What are you driving to Toreno? I'm confused.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

If he drives it to you it will just get nexus'd off. It's impossible for you to have the coffee using common sense. I can't use any actions on you.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait... we're lynching me now ? What the hell....

-shrug-

I'm not the SK ffs, but fine.
*[VOTE LYNCH <.<]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Any reasons as to why we shouldn't vote you?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Any reasons as to why we shouldn't vote you?



Other then me not being the SK, you mean ?

I got nothing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

He's driving what to me, your Coffee Retrieval ability?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I told him to drive my researching ability to you, but it would just nexus off. I told Sajin to pick a target because I don't have any suggestions for coffee. This just lets town know that Sajin isn't lying about his role.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

I think there are only 10 people alive right now.

If have any questions, please feel free to PM me. I cleared some of my PM box. It was full a while ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I told him to drive my researching ability to you, but it would just nexus off. I told Sajin to pick a target because I don't have any suggestions for coffee. This just lets town know that Sajin isn't lying about his role.



I'm confused.

Wouldn't the only way to confirm your ability working or not is by successfully retrieving the coffee?

How would this in any way prove he is a bus driver?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I already checked Rofl. He doesn't have the coffee. Here's how this is going to work.

1. I target Sajin for investigation.
2. Sajin busdrives it off to someone else.
3. I get investigation results from that person.
4. Confirm Sajin as busdriver.
5. Profit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, so it does confirm that you get investigation results from said person?

Did sarun specifically say

"rofl does not have the coffee"

or did he say

"no coffee"


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

I just realized I forgot to PM people.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

He said "not holding coffee"

I'm going to ask him if he can be more specific though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He said "not holding coffee"
> 
> I'm going to ask him if he can be more specific though.



So how would this confirm Sajin being the bus driver or not if it won't specifically state the player in question holding the coffee or not?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He said "not holding coffee"
> 
> I'm going to ask him if he can be more specific though.



Lol...
Just.. lol.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I can get the name now. It will all work out. He reconfirmed this by saying "rofl is not holding coffee"

This will make sure Sajin is the bus driver.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright. That's cool.

So now, who the fuck are we going to lynch?


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

Mod Kill Princess Ivy as well.

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*

If he is not the SK, then Toreno.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Princess ivy will be modkilled at end of Night 7 if she couldn't respond. It seems she is not active in NF in general.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Mod Kill Princess Ivy as well.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch >.>]*
> 
> If he is not the SK, then Toreno.



I'm not the SK. :sleepy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

I still think lynching Awesome is the way to go.

He supposedly can survive a lynch to his ability.

We don't want to potentially lynch a townie or another survivor ally.

Honestly, though it's far-fetched, I don't think its outside the scope of possibilities he is the real SK and he's using this coffee ploy to deceive us.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

So

>.> 
Toreno
Awesome
Bioness?

>.> we're trying to confirm something. There's absolutely no chance the SK can win, so as long as the rest of the players are townies, and especially when the suspect list is lowering.

And unfortunately WAD, after the SK, you're going to have to get lynched as well.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Alive:

Fear
 Awesome
R o f l c o p t e r
 Tia Halibel
Shin - Zangetsu
Princess Ivy - Need to Post Soon!
 Toreno
WhatADrag
JiraiyatheGallant
Sajin
Bioness


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear said:
			
		

> And unfortunately WAD, after the SK, you're going to have to get lynched as well.



If that happens, by all means.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

WAD, think for a moment. Has anyone counterclaimed me yet? My role is obviously in this game because I am in the first post. It's not like I'm mafia and can claim a janitor'd role. If you want, have sun attack me next phase. Wasting a lynch on a practically confirmed townie that won't die from the lynch basically wasting a lynch.

Although, I did hide an ability from my role reveal, but my allegiance is the same.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AWESOME]*

Your role doesn't make sense and why you haven't been attacked once is suspicious.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> So
> 
> >.>
> Toreno
> ...



I can win with any faction so, ultimately, I couldn't care less who wins. Although it does require me to be alive... 
I can win with you guys, but if you feel that lynching me is the best course of action then so be it.
Only reason I'm posting is because I'm bored anyways.

Although... I'm not sure why you're going to lynch WAD after the SK. If WAD was telling the truth then he can win with any faction just like me. So, after the SK is lynched he, and town, will have won. >.>


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

You want me to get attacked? There's a reason I hid an ability.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with WAD on this, lynch Awesome to make sure his role reveal is valid.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Woah guys. That busdriving experiment may not work. Princesas Ivy is . Remember her ability randomizes everybodies actions when a townie kills another townie. So all actions will be randomized. 
So did Awesome search rofl for coffee before or after Sun killed Obama?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear > Rofl
Awesome > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl
R o f l c o p t e r > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl
Tia Halibel > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl
Shin ? Zangetsu > Shima Tetsuo
Princess Ivy
Toreno > Awesome
WhatADrag > Awesome
JiraiyatheGallant > Shima Tetsuo
Sajin > Shima Tetsuo
Bioness > Rofl


Rofl ? 5
Shima Tetsuo (Already game dead) ? 3
Awesome ? 2


Majority ? 6


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

SMH I'm not lynching Roflcopter.

I really don't think he's lying.

One less potential bulletproof against the SK would be crippling.

We should really lynch Awesome instead.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Might as well end the phase.

*[Vote Lynch Rofl]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

That's for the next phase, Shin. Anyway, here's the role I modified.

[Semi-Immunity]
He can survive both first kill or lynch attempts. However, if a mysterious player targets sadface that mysterious player will win the game.

This is the original.

*[change vote lynch Toreno]*

I'll believe rofl for now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

What the fuck. Mysterious player?

The SK is in question marks.

If he makes it to the next day phase we're fucked


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

If anybody wants to think it through a little further or the guy wants to defend himself. I'll leave it until the end of the phase.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Whom has the SK killed and what were their roles?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> What the fuck. Mysterious player?
> 
> The SK is in question marks.
> 
> If he makes it to the next day phase we're fucked



So, basicely, we're fucked. Well.. you guys are fucked. I assume I can win with the SK, as well.

Inb4 I can't.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

What a dumb ass reveal.

Assuming this ''mysterious player'' is the SK, why did you include that part?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

>.> said:


> So, basicely, we're fucked. Well.. you guys are fucked. I assume I can win with the SK, as well.
> 
> Inb4 I can't.



I think I can too. I hope


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I think I can too. I hope



"If Sleepy is still alive when another faction wins, he will also win."

Hmm.. after re-reading that, I'm not so sure I can. >.>
Fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Same shit mine says.

Independent is a faction. If you ask me


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

We need to crack down on this. Everybody lynch Toreno. I believe rofl for now.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Same shit mine says.
> 
> Independent is a faction. If you ask me



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Or it's a bullshit reveal and he's supposed to maybe not kill but find the mysterious player himself...as in the player with the coffee. You were supposed to find the player with the coffee to win. Somehow this reveal doesn't seem genuine. 
Gaining an ability when the entire mafia faction is dead. Guys does this make sense to you? Doesn't that sound rather INDEPENDENT. How does one help town by gaining an ability when all mafia are dead. From my ability I can see that there is no way in hell a single feat can win it for town. Awesome finding whatever he is looking results in a win for him and him alone!

Check it out. We have to lynch Awesome this phase to test this theory. I believe he can take one attack but to add one lynch to the package doesn't seem right. If it's true then no harm done. 

Look guys with Fear holding the fort being bulletproof there is no way in hell the SK can win unless he fulfils another condition. Awesome is not supposed to be here. Lynch him!

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Awesome]*

Let's do this.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't see anyone else claiming sadface, do you? I've only made it obvious I was sadface since my first post.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome is buying time in order to fulfil his role. We have to lynch him now and the game ends. 

I'm now certain his reveal is nonsense. There is no single player that can win shit for town this way. Mafia are already dead. So he's saying there's an ability that allows him to help town beat a single independent? No way bro! Listen to me guys. I have good analysis.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome the reason no one has counter claimed is probably because the role doesn't exist... 

This is a closed game no one knows the roles in this game.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Awesome] 
*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Read the first page. Seriously, it does wonders.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear > Rofl > Awesome
Awesome > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > Toreno
R o f l c o p t e r > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl
Tia Halibel > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl
Shin – Zangetsu > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > NO LYNCH > Awesome
Princess Ivy
Toreno > Awesome
WhatADrag > Awesome
JiraiyatheGallant > Shima Tetsuo
Sajin > Shima Tetsuo
Bioness > Rofl > Awesome


Rofl – 2
Shima Tetsuo (Already game dead) – 2
Awesome – 5
Toreno – 1




Majority – 6


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2011)

Post your ability then Awesome


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Think about it like this, you lynch me, the SK wins automatically. If you lynch Toreno, town wins.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

Actually, _you _only specified if this mysterious player _attacks_ you he wins, not if you die.

Seems as if you're just making things up now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

*Sadface*
The main Character of this game. He lost his coffee and he will now depart on the grand quest to find the stolen cup of coffee and its recipe.

*[Semi-Immunity]*

He can survive both first kill or lynch attempts. However, if a mysterious player targets sadface that mysterious player will win the game.

*[Research]*

After all the Mafiosos are dead, and the Thief hasn't been killed yet, he can investigate a player per Night and per  Day Phase and find if he/she is holding the Coffee. If he finds him/her, the Town will automatically win.

edit: The sk will attack me next phase, making him win.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Think about it like this, you lynch me, the SK wins automatically. If you lynch Toreno, town wins.



Lol buddy, you just slipped again. Suddenly you don't sound like someone that can withstand a lynch anymore.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't get what's so hard to understand about "If you lynch a townie, the SK will target me next phase and sk wins"


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

So in other words, we have already lost.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't try and redirect this lynch on to me.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2011)

*
[Change Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Unless you lynch the SK. Let's look at the remaining townies

Fear: Vegeta
Awesome: sadface
R o f l c o p t e r: surviver BP
Tia Halibel: roleblocker...  I think
Shin - Zangetsu: 
Princess Ivy: 
Toreno:???
WhatADrag: aizen
JiraiyatheGallant: 
Sajin: busdriver
Bioness: 

It's either you or Rofl, Toreno.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

OK. Look at this scenario. 

An SK in a town that has just killed mafia already has to battle against near impossible odds to win because he needs to kill everyone without gettting lynched which cannot be done unless retarded townies are present. You've added a variable that gives town an ultra lazy win which is EXTREMELY unfair to a SK. But that power in an SK's hands actually makes for a legitimate win. 

I'm certain that no such win condition exists because it then makes mine obsolete. Nobody can just win the game for town. I'm betting it all on this.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

JTG is . He is town.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm betting it all on Toreno. It's either him, rofl, or JTG. JTG isn't active enough, and Rofl is claiming survivor which WAD backed up. Toreno is the only one possible. I'm sure he is the SK unless someone lied about their role.

edit: Then I'm next to %100 sure unless Sajin lied.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Unless you lynch the SK. Let's look at the remaining townies
> 
> Fear: Vegeta
> Awesome: sadface
> ...



Aren't you forgetting JtG ? He has questionmarks next to his name..


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Toreno reveal now and we can settle this.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I forgot he claimed . 

I'll edit that. But the only person that has is unknown now is Toreno.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome. You can survive the first attack by the SK and the first lynch. You said it yourself. That player would have targetted you already despite your fake reveal.

Keep the lynch on Awesome. It will not kill him an neither can the SK if he is telling the truth which he isn't. He isn't trying to kill us all. He is trying to buy time to fulfill his win condition. Let's get the majority on him and sort out this mystery.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I now force Sajin to reveal. He is the only one who's emote we do not know.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

Rofl. I see you lurking. Vote Awesome. I want this game to end.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

No, Shin, I think you are the SK. You want this phase to end so you can target me and win.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rofl. I see you lurking. Vote Awesome. I want this game to end.



I'm keeping my vote on myself...
Get someone else to do the honours.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Shin]*

1. Originally lied about your role at first.
2. You are desperately trying to get me lynched to end the phase.
3. You want it to end asap to make townies not get any information.
4. Your emote depicts a typical bearded man, of which can represent a stereotypical SK.

Get him, town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

I've already revealed fully. I just discovered your mechanic. Why are you so worried about a lynch when you can survie it? Why are you so worried about an attack when you can withstand it? These are all the things that could help you prove your case.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 13, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rofl. I see you lurking. Vote Awesome. I want this game to end.





Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch Shin]*
> 
> 1. Originally lied about your role at first.
> 2. You are desperately trying to get me lynched to end the phase.
> ...



Don't 1, 2 and 3 apply to you, as well ?

Lol at  being the stereotypical SK.. Just lol.

*[CHANGE VOTE AWESOME]*

Lets get this over with...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I've also revealed fully, yet you are lynching me. And my mechanic is no less crazy than WAD's is; Nexus Survivor with a day announcement. I am worried about this lynch because if we don't lynch the SK, then we lose next phase. We *need* to lynch the SK this phase or we lose. It's that simple.

I never lied about my role. I am not desperate, however once I get lynched town will lose next phase. And 3 in no way applies to me. Only the SK wants the phase to end this fast, which is Shin.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I now force Sajin to emote reveal. I noticed a pattern here.

*[change vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Hero (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish I was still alive and able to play. Why did I get killed? I used my role already


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome, you're panicking, aren't you?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Not so much panicking as much as noticing a pattern. 

I'm definitely going to survive, but we need someone to roleblock this phase; Sajin or Shin. One of which is the SK. I'm leaning towards the former now. *Tia,* during the night phase roleblock Sajin.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

It's pointless.

The SK attacks during the Day Phase. And if the ability you showed us is real, then we have already lost.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> What the fuck. Mysterious player?
> 
> The SK is in question marks.
> 
> If he makes it to the next day phase we're fucked


We have not revealed any non-town/non-mafia when they do actions unless they were lynched (Aizen was lynched but survived because lynch was unanimous) or killed. I so far have put ??? or "the original target who was Nexus" etc.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

We have two options to roleblock that will allow us to win: Sajin or Shin depending on who is lying about their role.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear > Rofl > Awesome
Awesome > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > Toreno > Shin > Sajin
R o f l c o p t e r > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > Awesome
Tia Halibel > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl
Shin – Zangetsu > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > NO LYNCH > Awesome
Princess Ivy
Toreno > Awesome
WhatADrag > Awesome
JiraiyatheGallant > Shima Tetsuo
Sajin > Shima Tetsuo
Bioness > Rofl > Awesome > Toreno


Rofl – 1
Shima Tetsuo (Already game dead) – 2
Awesome – 5
Toreno – 1
  Sajin – 1




Majority – 6


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarun, can sun attack in this night phase?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

nope, as Sun attacked/had a kill this day phase.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear, here is Tia's role.

NoWorries

[Passivity]

No Worries will target a player per night phase, and all his active actions will be countered during the following Day and Night Phase.

If she roleblocks the SK town can win.


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

I see.

Shin or Sajin it is then.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 13, 2011)

*[DEAD vote lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Toreno (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, perfect then.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Awesome]*

Didn't know I didn't change my vote. 

*@Fear:* I'm probably going to go with Sajin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2011)

I definitely agree with roleblocking Sajin for next phase.

His bus driver ability seems like a hoax.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Sajin it is. Make sure you block Sajin Tia. 

*[change vote lynch Awesome]*

Majority. Time to prove how wrong Shin was. Also, I was lying about my Semi-Immunity. If the SK targets me, he won't win. It was a hoax to draw the SK out, which Shin made himself the obvious perpetrator of, and to put a stronger focus on finding the SK, which it did. The lynch will prove that the SK can't win by targeting me. It's between Shin and Sajin, but I'm leaning towards Sajin. It may have knocked one of my lives off but it avoided towning this phase. Let's see what the next phase brings. If the SK attacks next phase, Sajin isn't the SK and we lynch Shin in his place.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

Fear > Rofl > Awesome
Awesome > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > Toreno > Shin > Sajin > Awesome
R o f l c o p t e r > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > Awesome
Tia Halibel > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > Awesome
Shin – Zangetsu > Shima Tetsuo > Rofl > NO LYNCH > Awesome
Princess Ivy
Toreno > Awesome
WhatADrag > Awesome
JiraiyatheGallant > Shima Tetsuo
Sajin > Shima Tetsuo
Bioness > Rofl > Awesome > Toreno


Shima Tetsuo (Already game dead) – 2
Awesome – 7
Toreno – 1




Majority – 6




Locked in votes. End of Day write-up coming.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

If we do everything correctly the SK is getting lynched next phase.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2011)

*End of Day Phase 7

Trust Your Heroes!


*










Sadface: Nobody trust me!
???: Despair, Despair Town! It's so all over for all of you! I'm so close to victory. Everything is falling into my plans. NOTHING CAN STOP ME!
Sadface: Do you think this is end of me?
???: Nope, but I know you but you don't know me!
Sadface: There are 10/11 people left. We can figure out who you are!
???: Shouldn't you worried about the thief!
Sadface: What if you are the thief?
???: ME!, No, no, no!
Sadface: You said you are not thief!
???: I did say that to  in one of the write-ups.
Sadface: Trust me bro, we will getchya'. We Will Get YOU!

Sadface [] is lynched but he survives due to:


> *[Immunity]*
> He can survive either first kill or lynch attempts.


[FONT=&quot]
ability.

???: 

*Night Phase Start. Send in your actions please!*
[/FONT]​


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)

Jess, role block Sajin.

Sun, attack Shin when the Day Phase Begins. 

Game, done.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be asleep before the phase starts. If  the SK doesn't already kill me by then.

DO NOT KILL ME BEFORE I WAKE UP SUN! 

I've already proven my town status. If I wake up dead from anyone but the SK so close to the end  then prepare for spitekill in the next three games, I'm serious. Sajin is the only one that hasn't actually shown his emote.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

*Mega Night Phase Write-up Coming!*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

*End of Night 7 and Game!

Awesome Hero!


*








*Princess Ivy [FacePalm] has been modkilled.
**[FONT=&quot]Facepalm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Randomization]*
Facepalm can target a player per night phase. If That player is killed by a town-killing effect and is lynched on the following night and day phases, while being an innocent player, Facepalm will facepalm and all the actions will be randomized during the next night phase.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
***
: Smh, townies mod-dying.
: I agree!
***

Meanwhile, the action takes place in.....

Aizen: I was expecting you, Sadface-kun!
Sadface: It was you after all! You stole the coffee!
Aizen: Don't accuse me that! I'm just an innocent, pro-twon playing Survivor.
Sadface: Very wordy!
Aizen: I suggest you get Wry or Beardthing.
Sadface: I already asked the mods.
Aizens: Gods?
Sadface: No, mods!
Aizen: I'm Nexus!
Sadface: I was just pretending that your Nexus can ward of my investigation in the thread. I got you good.
Aizen: You know too much, El Nino!

* kills 
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][Killer][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
After a faction is wiped out of the game, Aizen may be allowed to kill a player during either night or day phase.

Sadface: I'm not done yet!
Aizen:  You are dead!
Sadface: This...is...my...he..a.rt! I...fo..und.you Aizen! Town.....wins!

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][Research][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
After all the Mafiosos are dead, and the Thief hasn't been killed yet, he can investigate a player per Night and per Day Phase and find if he/she is holding the Coffee. If he finds him/her, the Town will automatically win.

Aizen: 
Sadface: Now, I can rest in peace!

(Note: Town wouldn't have auto-winned if Awesome was killed off.)

*Town wins with Sadface dying to achieve this.


*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]General Winners:
Entire Town + Survivor - Sleepy [>.>]

Winning Punch:
Awesome

Winners who are alive:
Cryface (cousin of Sadface) - JiraiyaTheGallant
NoWorries - Jessicα
Beardthing - Shin - Zangetsu
Sun - Toreno
Wry - Sajin
Gar - Bioness
(Survivor) Sleepy - <.<

Dead Winners:
Jester - Zoidberg
Stolen Jester/Mafia - St. Lucifer

Alive but lost:
(Independent + Thief) Aizen - WhatADrag
(Independent + Serial Killer) Vegeta - Fear
[/FONT]​


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Favor, I need to go soon. Could someone PM every player and Zabuza the end game write-up? I'll do it once I wake up and return from class in about 14 hours. But, would be really grateful if someone helps.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Discussion open for Players. choice for Best Player.

Zabuza will handle our MVP.

I'll give out Sarun Award for Awesome Play.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. It's finally over! So Awesome found the coffee.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

So it seems there were independents in this game. 

Also Shima, if you ever see this then you'll see I am noworries/town. 

Also awesome job awesome. 

Also Sarun, does my a in my name actually look like that to you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn it. I thought if I killed him as he targeted me for the coffee, it wouldn't have still worked 

also lol Fear

well done


----------



## Mio (Jun 15, 2011)

lol WhatADrag


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn it. I thought if I killed him as he targeted me for the coffee, it wouldn't have still worked
> 
> also lol Fear
> 
> well done


That's why I delayed ending the phase. I wished Zabuza was here to see this. Sadface and Aizen's role was played to perfection.

But Fear played on whole another level.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Also 



at WAD being Aizen and Fear being Vegeta.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll post everyone's roles tomorrow but allow me to post this because Fear was so, so, so close to winning this.

Fear - Vegeta
*[FONT=&quot]Vegeta[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[Seriall Killer]*
Vegeta may kill a player during either night or day phase. This kill can't be roll blocked nor protected. It can still be deflected. If Vegeta has killed more players than the number of remanining ones, Vegeta win the game.

He killed 7 people at end of Day 7. There were 10 people remaining then. Ivy was modkilled. If WAD had killed Awesome but Awesome didn't investigate WAD, that would mean there would only 8 players alive.

Fear or Sun [Toreno] need to kill one player (other than Fear of course) for Fear to win the game.
[/FONT]


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> So it seems there were independents in this game.
> 
> Also Shima, if you ever see this then you'll see I am noworries/town.
> 
> ...


Jαmes taught me that using alt + 224.
It comes out like that in Bold big letters, I think. Maybe font was different.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh I see. Also I never understood, what do you guys mean by 224? I mean, do you press the numbers 2, then 2, then 4, or what? I just copy and paste.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Type 224 while holding down alt key.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

I can assume you're using a PC? Because I'm using a mac.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh look, WhatADrag was antitown.

HOW SURPRISING 

Also, well played Fear.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2011)

My win condition was basically impossible


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Just so you know, I blocked you last night Sajin. I now know that was a wrong choice, but oh well.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I can assume you're using a PC? Because I'm using a mac.


Mac suck


----------



## Sajin (Jun 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Just so you know, I blocked you last night Sajin. I now know that was a wrong choice, but oh well.



Townies gonna town


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh well, it doesn't matter, at least we won.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

lol       wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2011)

SMH my wincon was impossible

fuck you all


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2011)

< had the easiest wincon of all



< inactifagged because of it

>.>


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

lol this game. I was telling the truth when I said I was generic. I had no abilities active nor passive. Just a near impossible sub wincon. 

That's why I suspected Awesome so much. I thought that wincon for town was unfair because the SK would have to kill everyone but now I see that without it, Fear  would have won.


----------



## Fear (Jun 15, 2011)

So I lost.

Well played.

I was going to skip a kill this Day Phase. Since Jessica role blocked Sajin, a kill not taking place would have made him look like the SK - while I would have attacked at Night.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Toreno (Jun 15, 2011)

Afro and a gun is all I needed.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 15, 2011)

I told you that WhatADrag being unlynchable would only be considered "game breaking" by Sarun if he was anti-town.

But no. bama


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2011)

Well too bad I didn't get to see the end. At least town won.


I'm sad that  Never got to taste his coffee.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 15, 2011)

Why am I not mentioned among the winners? I didn't find a write-up of my death anywhere.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Why am I not mentioned among the winners? I didn't find a write-up of my death anywhere.


mistake on my part. You are winner too. I'll correct it.


*Vote for *Best Player.


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

I won too, why isn't my name there >:[ 2nd phase as mafia copycat who copied the Jester if you don't remember.

I vote myself for best player. I practically outed my whole team but people were too dumb to use me as a reference. I remember mentioning that LB was on my team, and Grahf was too.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

canoui is banned again
thats pretty much on schedule


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Good point, Luci. I'll put you and Zoid as winners too in that write-up.


----------



## Fear (Jun 15, 2011)

Toreno as best player.

Made some good kills.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Toreno, Awesome and Fear. 

I'll have to go with Fear. Fact is everybody trusted his ass right until the end. Without that clutch search from Awesome he would have won. Or can best player only be chosen from survivors?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuck. I was hoping Jessica would've gotten killed after i was revealed the roleblocker. This sucks.

Sorry for not being more active. I was playing too many mafia at the same time.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

considering fear was sk i'd have to go with him for best player


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

i dunno man i was playing pretty well when i was vegeta for 5 minutes 

i think we all know i'm the real mvp of this game


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i dunno man i was playing pretty well when i was vegeta for 5 minutes
> 
> i think we all know i'm the real mvp of this game


Hey were you Vegeta also in the DBZ mafia? How the fuck did BFD/Goku find you/him night 1?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

no i was only him in this game, when i replaced fear for a few minutes

i was doing so well that i gave the role back, to have mercy on you all


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

homestuck and fear for best players?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd say either Fear or Toreno for best player. They both played extremely well imo.



Closet Pervert said:


> Hey were you Vegeta also in the DBZ mafia? How the fuck did BFD/Goku find you/him night 1?



That would be me. 
I have no clue how he did that, either.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> homestuck and fear for best players?



yeah i guess fear helped out a little too


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

those 5 minutes really broke the reads on fear
i was a little sus of him but then homestuck stepped in
i just wrote him off as a townie from then on


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm just lucky xerces wasn't playing

he'd have saw through everything i did


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

his sharingan is truly unbeatable
lol
homestuck for best player


----------



## Fear (Jun 15, 2011)

Who said Homestuck wasn't playing in the first place.

He just wasn't on the player list.

He actually told me who to target from behind the scenes.

Homestuck for MVP.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

actually it's only because of xerces that any of us managed to play as good as we did, because he decided not to play and rape us horribly

his decision is responsible for the situation we're all in now, i say xerces was mvp


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

xerces for mvp?
he wins even when he's not playing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Xerces for MVP indeed.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Xerces for MVP it is then.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Toreno, Awesome and Fear.
> 
> I'll have to go with Fear. Fact is everybody trusted his ass right until the end. Without that clutch search from Awesome he would have won. *Or can best player only be chosen from survivors?*


Any player who played this game.


Homestuck said:


> i dunno man i was playing pretty well when i was vegeta for 5 minutes
> 
> i think we all know i'm the real mvp of this game


I was wondering how the game dynamics would change once you took over from Fear but I gotta say you did very well in the few hours you had the role.
Probably absolved Fear of suspicion.


aiyanah said:


> homestuck and fear for best players?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

Surely, Xerces himself would be taken aback when we present it to him. Unless everything was orchestrated from beyond the shadows by him. Smh.....


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2011)

I would vote Toreno but he failed a bit as sun. He would have gotten MVP if he kept his streak up.

*[vote mvp Fear]*

Played his role perfectly and even helped town win in a sense. He was seen as town to the very end.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2011)

As I said, Fear would have won by end of Day 8 is he lived.

I so know it how things were unraveling during day phase 7.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Surely, Xerces himself would be taken aback when we present it to him. Unless everything was orchestrated from beyond the shadows by him. Smh.....



 he wouldn't be taken aback, he has enough foresight to predict his mvp award, you can't surprise someone like him

and of course he orchestrated everything

*[vote mvp xerces]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

*[vote mvp xerces]*
there is only one righteous path


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

CP wanting me dead.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

the caption for that ippy smiley just goes so well with anything relating to cp


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Xerces]*

Looking back I see he is the obvious choice.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 15, 2011)

Between Toreno and Fear.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Between Xerces and Xerces.


which will you choose?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 15, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Toreno]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> I'd say either Fear or Toreno for best player. They both played extremely well imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proven dupe...



Jessicα said:


> CP wanting me dead.


Goddamn i died for nothing... wans't even able to take any townies with me.


----------

